#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE IN SHOW - FOTO'S >  >  Drive In

## Jason_

Hállo iedereen,

Ben sinds een Half jaartje een Drive in begonnen,
Alles nieuw gekocht.

apparatuur lijstje :

Licht :

2 Movingheads 150W HTI ( Eurolite TMH-155 )
2 Movingheads 575w HMI ( Showtec Club Spot 575,)
2 T4 Showbar 4 + 4 par 56 mfl
2 Shogun G-30 dmx Laser
2 Lightdesk pro 136
1 Showmaster 24
2 Antari Z800MKII
(alles in cases )

nog wat standalone effecten...(zoals derby enz..)

Geluid :

Set 1 :
1 Denon DN4500
1 Master Audio M1262

Set 2 :
2 Denon Dn-s1000
1 Master audio M1262 
(samen met de Denons in een Dj case, op keyboard statief, met afrokdoek)


2 Master audio MD15ND fullrange
2 Master audio MD15SW bas
2 Master audio EL12 (als DJ monitor)
2 Master audio EL15 top
4 Master audio EL18SW sub

1 Master audio DPU3K6 + MD2 proc. kaarten
2 Master audio DX-1000
1 Master audio DX-2000

1 Dbx DriveRack PA & Meetmic.

Truss ed:
4 2 meter driehoek 30 truss
4 Wind up tiefje, 4 meterss

Wat denken jullie er van? 
Puntjes die beter kunnen ?
'k hoor het graag
Gr. Jason













Amp rack :
DBX driveRack PA
Master DX1000
Master DX2000


Denon S-1000's en Master Audio M1262



(speakers hebben inmiddels nylon hoezen )

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

ik wacht op de foto's :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Waarmee draai je? (cdspelers, tt's)

----------


## Jason_

er staat nu een foto op van alleen het licht,
ik heb zelf nog geen cd-spelers, deze gebruik ik nog van een vriend...

----------


## JLproductionsB.V.

Zo zo dat ziet er Pro uit hoor!!! Mooie licht show.

----------


## jens

aan je moving heads zit een oog voor een safety kabel  deze kan je dus ook  simpelweg gebruiken  :Wink: 

verder nette spullen 

verder kan ik niet goed zoen hoe je par balken hangen maar wat ik  meest doe is de kant van  de dimmer,  niet aan de kant hangen van het publiek. Kortom zodat je je  ledjes en dergelijke niet ziet branden als je in de zaal staat

----------


## Jason_

ja ze hingen achter ste voren..:P 
ik stond schuin achter de truss...dus vanuit daar kon ik het display prima zien...

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

Aardig leuk spul voor een 15-jarige
Ga zo door! :Smile: 

Waarom staan je parretjes allemaal één kant op gericht?

----------


## Jason_

> Waarom staan je parretjes allemaal één kant op gericht?



het was een soort van musical ,
maar de truss mocht niet over het publiek heen....

----------


## Studio Moved

Hallo,

Nette show!

Zoals gezegd wel denken aan safeties...

Bij powercon is de standaard (hier toch) dat blauw de stroom is die 'binnengaat' en wit de stroom die 'uitkomt'
Als je alleen deze set gebruikt is dat niet zo'n groot probleem, maar als je deze set combineert met die van anderen kan er op die manier 220 volt op de pennen van de shuko komen te staan....

----------


## Jason_

verder nog iemand tips..??

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> aan je moving heads zit een oog voor een safety kabel  deze kan je dus ook  simpelweg gebruiken 
> 
> verder nette spullen 
> 
> verder kan ik niet goed zoen hoe je par balken hangen maar wat ik  meest doe is de kant van  de dimmer,  niet aan de kant hangen van het publiek. Kortom zodat je je  ledjes en dergelijke niet ziet branden als je in de zaal staat



MH is opgehangen aan 2 bevestigingspunten (2 G-haken) dan is een safety kabel niet nodig; hoewel ik deze altijd zou gebruiken...

Heb je ook foto's van je geluidsset in actie?

Groeten Hugo

----------


## DJ nn

ik begin al te kwijlen ...
ik heb alleen een vraagje bij de PAR's ... je kabels hangen tegen de armatuur, die word warm, zou je kabel niet wat warm worden dan ? (heb zelf de kabels wat ingekort (hoef ik ook geen bochten te maken en blijft alles mooi hangen)

verder vind ik het een zeer mooie set waar ik nog steeds van droom (het blijft een dure hobby en zeker als en geluid en licht hebt)


grtzz DJ nn

----------


## jurjen_barel

> ik heb alleen een vraagje bij de PAR's ... je kabels hangen tegen de armatuur, die word warm, zou je kabel niet wat warm worden dan ?



Zou de kabel dan niet smelten op het punt waar ie het armatuur binnengaat?
Is dus onzin. De armaturen worden uitgevoerd met 'speciale' snoeren die wel tegen een beetje warmte kunnen.  :Wink:

----------


## DJ nn

> Zou de kabel dan niet smelten op het punt waar ie het armatuur binnengaat?
> Is dus onzin. De armaturen worden uitgevoerd met 'speciale' snoeren die wel tegen een beetje warmte kunnen.



neen, er zit daar nog een plastic stopje aan ... dat zou volgens mij de kabel "beschermen"  :Smile: 
maar toch bedankt

----------


## jurjen_barel

> neen, er zit daar nog een plastic stopje aan ... dat zou volgens mij de kabel "beschermen" 
> maar toch bedankt



Dat heet "trekontlasting".
Zolang je maar niet gaat beweren dat het ook nog warm kan worden doordat de aders zoveel warmte vanuit het filament geleiden....  :Wink: 

Trouwens, @Jason: doe dat speelgoedlasertje op de korte termijn maar weg. Had laatst zo'n ding (shogun RG-100 of zo) onder mn knoppen en ik schaamde me kapot. 1 pufje rook en hij was weer onzichtbaar. Sowieso zagen de vormen er ook al niet uit.
Doe 'm weg, of haal een betere.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Jason_

> Trouwens, @Jason: doe dat speelgoedlasertje op de korte termijn maar weg. Had laatst zo'n ding (shogun RG-100 of zo) onder mn knoppen en ik schaamde me kapot. 1 pufje rook en hij was weer onzichtbaar. Sowieso zagen de vormen er ook al niet uit.
> Doe 'm weg, of haal een betere.



Voor dat ''speelgoedlasertje '' heb ik tog € 450 op tafel moeten Leggen..!
en dat is voor mij als 15 jarige best veel geld..!!! 





> 1 pufje rook en hij was weer onzichtbaar.



ligt dit niet aan de rookmachine dan...?
(of bedoelje dat hij er niet doorheen kwam, heb ik geen last van omdat ik een fazer gebruik..)

----------


## jurjen_barel

Ik heb de laser teruggegeven aan de bedrijfleidster met de mededeling dat ze maar het huurgeld moest terugvragen. Bijgaande ging een compleet A4'tje (welliswaar handgeschreven) met klachten. Op New-Line heb ik laatst bij dat ding een reactie gegeven waain het allemaal staat.
Ik heb me nog nooit zo geschaamd voor een OEM-product. Begrijp me goed: Showtec heeft toch wel een aantal zeer interessante dingen, maar dit is compleet geflopt. Ik heb zelfs een Boost mini-lasertje gehad wat nog beter presteerde.

----------


## moderator

Onderwerp opgeschoond, zullen we het hier netjes houden?!

----------


## Jason_

verder iemand nog iets te melden..? wat beter kan of zo iets..?

----------


## Jordy01

Mooie drive-in show ! Grappige Movingheads! en leuke laser........

----------


## dj_bob

welke movingheads heb je? ik zie namenlijk geen naam in je post... alleen dat ze 150 watt HTI zijn.

----------


## Jason_

het zijn Eurolite THM-155's

----------


## Steve89

Zeer Netjes voor elkaar!!
En dat voor een 15 jarige. Ik wordt ook al jaloers!!

Ik ben zeer benieuwd naar foto's van je geluid.
 :Smile:

----------


## Jason_

ik ga binnen kort foto's maken van de geluid set !
dan zal ik ze zeker posten !

----------


## timoruitje

hallo allemaal
ik ben Timo van Ruiten (13 jaartjes oud)
en ben sinds een jaar uitgegroeit tot de drive in show op onderstaande foto's

apparatuur lijstje:
geluid:
16 kanaals mengpaneel (JBsystems pro series)
2x 400 watt bassbox met een 2x 300 watt versterker
2x 150 watt laag mid 
2x 150 watt hoog mid deze vier met een versterker van 2x 150 watt
2x 100 watt hogetonenkast met een 2x 100 watt versterker
een microfoontje


van de versterkers gaan er voor elke kant een multikabel met aan het eind een verdeelkastje waar jackplug in kan voor de boxen. (super handig al zeg ik het zelf!!!)

Licht:
16x par 36(jes) op statieven (2x 8)
24x par 38 lampen in de bovenbalk ingebouwd
2x jbsystems dynamo scan
2x draaischijf
cateye
op een van de twee statieven bij de par 36 jes jackstar lichteffect
op het andere statief een strobo (k weet even niet hoe zwaar)
2x blacklight buis 120 cm
rookmachine antari f80z

voor de par 36jes heb ik een auerswald dlc- 2810 lichtcomputer
voor de par 38s heb ik een auerswald dlc- 4830
en voor de effecten heb ik gewoon zelf inbouwknopjes gemaakt
aan de bovenbalk (5m lang) hangen de zwenkspots draaischijven en cateye deze gaan samen met de par 38s door één dikke multikabel (de stroom dan he :Smile:  )naar de statieven gaan ook twee multikabels dus hoef ik verder geen losse kabels te trekken
------------------
al het licht en geluid bediening etc zitten in zelfbouw meubels (tevens flightcases. 
de bovenbalk bestaat uit twee delen van ca. 2,5 mtr en is helaas loodzwaar (ijzer)
Fotoalbum, Gratis Online! Uw Digitale Foto's in een Online Fotoalbum bij Mijn Album! link voor foto's

ik zou graag ff wat tips, suggesties, opmerkingen, of vragen ontvangen
groeten, Timo van Ruiten

p.s. ik ben ook nog op zoek naar een beetje goedkope dichte aanhanger, als je wat hebt graag even een berichtje

----------


## dj full effect

je heb een behoorlijk uitgebreide drive in voor een 13 jarige... niet alles helemaal super pro maar toch... ik zou vanaf nu stukje voor stukje toch wat pro spul gaan kopen.. om zo alles nog beter uit te bouwen...

nu gaan er waarschijnlijk mensen mekkeren over die witte stopcontactjes.... je zou die bv zwart kunnen spuiten oid.. dan zie je ze minder ;-) suc6 ermee

----------


## Banned

Zeker een nette drive in voor een 13 jarige. 

Ik zou als eerste een keer statieven kopen dat oogt zowieso een stuk netter.

Verders weinig op te merken hoor ziet er allemaal netjes uit.

----------


## timoruitje

> Ik zou als eerste een keer statieven kopen dat oogt zowieso een stuk netter.



inderdaad helemaal gelijk dit zijn van die bouwlampstatieven die "toevallig" nog in de schuur lagen

dan zou ik ook opwindstatieven kopen want helaas is alles van (zwaar) ijzer


en denken jullie trouwens dat ik beter ook maar eerst een goede dubbele cd speler kan aanschaffen of twee losse
of denken jullie dat het ook nog gewoon met hifi cd spelers gaat.

----------


## dj full effect

je kan ook zon brug kopen... dan ben je meteen van je zware staal af...

en als je pro wil over komen kan je beter je hifi speler afstaan...en een enkele of dubbele speler kopen, wat jij wil...

draai je nu al feesten?? of ben je wat van plan??

----------


## 4uss

Als we het over brug hebben, dan hebben we het niet over dat Showtec-prutje hè...? Want met die plastic koppelingen schiet je niet veel op, je mag er amper wat aanhangen...

----------


## Geit

ik zou eerst voor de tiefjes gaan, dan de CD speler, aangezien je met dat staal nog wel eventjes kan, truss is altijd zo'n dure aankoop.

en er zit nu (volgens mij) best wel veel werk in die ijzeren brug, met die par46's.

Ik moet zeggen, knappe set, zijn hier aardig wat "drive-in's "(lees marktverziekers) die minder weg zetten, en er minder tijd aan besteden.

Het is te zien dat je plezier hebt in je hobby en er graag aan werkt.

ik zou zeggen, ga zo door :Wink:

----------


## timoruitje

ja ik ben het wel met je eens, geit. eerst een keer statiefjes, daarbij zat ik te denken aan opwindstatieven en dan zelf iets bedenken dat ik eerst m'n (zware)lichtbalke de lucht in de hijsen (en dan op de boxen te schuiven) en daarna mijn losse lampen erop kan zetten en de lucht in te hijsen.
heeft iemand hier misschien ideeen voor ofzoiets (goedkoop)

en even op dj full efffect: ik draai nog niet op feesten, ben ik wel van plan,ik moet alleen nog even een paar lampen bestellen, ik heb een paar kapotte en cd's want ik heb wel gebrandde cd's maar das illegaal geloof ik...
en een nieuwe brug sluit ik nog even uit want als ik daar al die lampen in zou moeten zetten... (... nog even niet)

----------


## Geit

ik denk dat je je windupstieven(noem jij opwind, het enigste wat mij opwind is mijn vriendin die me met bepaalde ogen aankijkt  :Big Grin: ) lichtelijk molestreerd als je ze die metalen brug laat optillen.

heb je een weegschaal in de buurt van je spullen?

zo ja, ga eens wegen wat elk onderdeel weegt.

als je dit weet kunenn we kijken of er windupjes zijn die geschikt zijn voor jou(liftvermogen en budget afwegen).

----------


## timoruitje

je hebt helemaal gelijk windup statieven, kon ff niet op de juiste naam komen
ik heb geprobeerd de helft van de brug te wegen met een grote weegschaal maar die gaat tot 25 kg en de helft van de lichtbalk woog meer dan dat duss totaal meer dan 50 kg maar hoeveel meer dat weet ik niet

----------


## Geit

Ok, ik ga nu even uit van 75 kg, weeg dit wél even na met een wat preciezere weegschaal :Wink: 

Dan zouden de statieven 75/2 = 37½ kg per stuk moeten kunen houden, dit is zonder veiligheidsmarge.

dat stukje beveiliging werkt zo:

L is het gewicht dat 1 statief maximaal mag hebben bij vf=5, wanneer het statief dubbel geborgt is mag je dit lezen als vf=10. ik ga uit van 2 dezelfde statieven.

max load = L + L x 0.75

wanneer we L=40 nemen komen we uit aan:
max load = 40 + 40 x 0.75
max load = 60

die 2 statieven mag je dus tot 60 kg veilig belasten. hier gheb je dus niets aan.

snap je de rekensom?

ga eens op zoek naar windup statieven die binnen jou budget vallen en deel je rekenwerk met ons.

bericht aan mods: indien er fouten in mijn post zitten graag aanpassen, om gevaarlijke situaties te voorkomen. Dank u :Wink:

----------


## timoruitje

ja ksnap het wel aardig alleen wat betekent dat vf=5?
en om het te wegen kan ik dan bij een te lichte weegschaal de ene kant op de weegschaal en de andere kant op preciesdezelfde hoogte op bijvoorbeeld een tafeltje? en dan het gewicht op de weegschaal maal twee doen of klopt het gewicht dan niet meer

----------


## Geit

je methode om te wegen gaat denk ik zo niet lukken, het is nog geen ramp, als je het gewicht maar weet voordat je er statieven voor gaat halen 

vf is de "veiligheidsmarge" ik weet niet hoe ik dat anders moet uitleggen. 

vf = 5 is de marge om je appratuur te beschermen, wil je boven mensen gaan hangen zul je vf=10 moeten aanhouden.

het vf verhaal:

meneer K&M maakt een statief, laat dit testen door de heren van TUV oid. die zetten er steeds meer druk op, totdat het statief stuk gaat. Het laatste gewicht dat het statief dan kon houden word beshouwd als vf=1, dat wil zeggen. het statief kan het aan.

vf=5 is het gewicht van vf=1, maar dan gedeelt door 5. dit word gedaan om je apparatuur te beschermen, zodat het niet vervormd enzo.

wil je boven mensen gaan hangen? vf=10 aanhouden.
waarom? als jij iets ophangt ben jij daar verantwoordelijk voor, komt t naar beneden kun jij de schadevergoeding gaan betalen, houd iemand er letsel aan over, dan kun je rustig sstellen dat je een 2de maandsalaris nodig gataahebben als je strakjes gaat werken.

vf = 10 is de waarde van vf = 1, maar dan gedeelt door 10. Dit om er dus voor te zorgen dat het zowieso goed is opgehangen, en er dus niets kan gebeuren. Een stukje extra veiligheid dus.

Veiligheid met trussberekeningen enzo is vrij ingewikkeld, je kunt via J&H een cursus volgen bij Rinus, maar dat gaat je wel flink wat kosten.

Daarom even kort samengevat wat jij moet weten:
- wat jij ophangt ben jij verantwoordelijk voor(ik meen tot je 18de jaar je ouders)
- een bezoeker van een feest is geen speelgoed, denk goed na over de veiligheid, of laat dit doen door iemand.
- de opgegeven waarden bij de meeste statieven zijn vf=5, prima dus als je er geen mensen onder wilt laten staan. Hoe het zit met ruimte rondom de statieven? dat zou ik graag horen van andere forumleden, hier ben ik niet zeker van.
- wat je niet kent? daar blijf je vanaf. Zo simpel is het. Wil je er meer over leren, dan kun je er op internet heel veel over vinden, vergeet dan ook niet om op het forum te zoeken. Er zijn hier genoeg leden die je graag helpen met nieuwe dingen leren.

----------


## timoruitje

dus als ik het goed begrijp gaat een statief waar max. 30 kilo bij staat in een advertentie bij 150 kilo kapot?

----------


## Geit

Als ik het goed heb geleerd dan klopt dat ja.

zo niet, dan hoor ik het zo van iemand op het forum :Smile: 

Maar je gaat dus altijd uit van het opgegeven gewicht, het is leuk om te weten dat ie bij zoveel kilo uit elkaar klapt, maar dat wil je dus niet hebben.

Let er truwens bij de aanschaf van je statieven op dat je een degelijk merk statief haalt. Deze kunnen langer mee, en zullen het in de eventueele verhuur beter doen. Ook vind ik het er een stuk netter uitzien naar de klant toe.

Onder degelijke merken versta ik oa VMB, hoewel dat nu nog even ver buiten je budget valt ben ik bang.

Een Showtec tripod stand oid zou ik niet vertrouwen. Maar ook daar is veel over te vinden op het internet :Wink:

----------


## Bastisito

Bij een statief dat niet gekeurd is kun je eigenlijk de belastbaarheidsgetalletjes gelijk weggooien. Die zijn immers nergens op gebaseerd, ja op de marketingafdeling van de fabrikant. Maar daar wil ik toch niet echt al te veel op vertrouwen als het op veiligheid aankomt.

Pas als een statief gekeurd is (door de Tüv oid.) kun je de getallen serieus nemen. 
Als voorbeeld neem ik de VMB Te03: deze is gekeurd voor 100 kg. 
Een trussbrug op 2 statieven zou dus in princiepe 200 kg. mogen wegen. 
Maar (!): over het algemeen nemen we een factor 0.75 daarvan om helemaal veilig te zitten.

Dus 100 x 100 x 0,75 = 150 kilo voor de trussbrug zit je (relatief) veilig.

Wat 'Geit' hierboven ergens zegt is overigens klinkklare onzin:

Een statief dat gekeurd zou zijn op zeg 50 kilo met een VF=5 kun je niet ineens een extra borging aanbrengen zodat je op een VF=10 aankomt. Wil je dat wel doen, dan moet je er maar half zoveel inhangen!

Vind je het heel gek dat trussberekeningen zou ingewikkeld zijn? Je moet met honderden dingen rekening houden...

----------


## Geit

ok, dan klopt mijn informatie niet.

Ik was ervan op de hoogte dat een statief uitgevoert met fdubbele borging vf=10 genoot. Ik heb het hier over een statief wat vanuit de fabriek zo word uitgevoert.

maar dit blijkt dus niet?


Waar is de dubbele borging dan goed voor? als je de belastbaarheid toch moet halveren?

----------


## timoruitje

zou dit statief gekeurd zijn en zou die het goed houden?

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> zou dit statief gekeurd zijn en zou die het goed houden?



Het statief dat je laat zien, is een luidspreker statief, ik zeg niet dat je hem NIET kunt gebruiken, maar je moet dan wel eerst een spigot adapter erbij kopen (als je er trussadapters op wilt gebruiken). Tevens kunnen 2 van deze statieven maar 45 kilo dragen, ik weet niet of dat voor jouw doel genoeg is. 

Even ter vergelijking 45 kilo is 2 T-4 barren en 2 mushroom achtige lichteffecten...


Groeten Hugo

----------


## timoruitje

oja das waar ook  een luidspreker statief... 
maar met z'n tweeen kan het toch 60 kilo dragen (2x30)?

----------


## Geit

dat had ik ook al uitglegd, 30 + 30 x 0.75

dus ze kunnen maar 45 kilo dragen, je gaat altijd uit van 3 kwart van de maximale load van je statieven.

----------


## dj full effect

timo: je roept op de eerste pagina iets over illegaal...gebrande cds zijn inderdaad illegaal (tenzij aangetoont dat je ze bij een betaalde download hebt gekocht (freerecord,id&t.. dat soort dingen))

denk er wel aan... dat ALS jij echt feesten gaat draaien en je wil het niet illegaal doen, je je zal moeten aanmelden bij de kamer van koophandel... en dus ook bij belastingdienst.. maar omdat jij 13 bent wordt dit nogal een probleem in de zin van dat je ouders dan totaal verantwoordelijk voor jou "domme" acties zijn die eventueel kunnen voordoen.. denk hier wel goed overna...

mijn mening is dat ik liever zou zien dat je je inderdaad aanmeld bij kvk... het kost wat meer... maar je bent wel 100% legaal.. en je scheidt je in een keer af van de "marktverziekers" ;-) goeie zaak als je het mij vraagt... maar begin eerst is bij vrienden en familie feestjes te draaien ;-)


nog even over die truss... duur?? jah wat noem je duur?? rondom de 200 euro voor een 3 meter stuk vind ik niet duur.. het is veilig (als je ze goed gebruikt) en nog licht bovendien.. dus eigenlijk een zeer goeie investering...

wat je met deze info doet, is aan jezelf natuurlijk ;-) het zijn alleen maar tips...

----------


## Geit

...

bij nogmaals overlezen bleek de post minder vijandig als gedacht, vandaar de verwijdering van de inhoud van mijn reactie

...

----------


## Beldog

Ik zou zeggen : "Goe bezig"
Truss en wind-ups is allemaal wel handig en het oogt pro, maar het kost wel handenvol geld. Tenzij je meer "lichtspul" gaat aanschaffen, zou ik het zo laten. Als je geld wil spenderen, doe het dan aan cd-spelers. Daar zal je veel meer plezier aan hebben....en vooral meer gebruik te maken.
Doe zo verder. :Smile:

----------


## Joost van Ens

Joost geloofd dat "Geit" eerst eens zelf goed moet gaan leren waar hij mee bezig is alvorens allerlei "halve waarheden" op een forum te blaten ten aanzien van veiligheid en rigging. Zeker met de achterliggende gedachte dat je nu 13 jarige jongens "iets" probeert te leren. Je hebt op dit, en een ander forum het een en ander gelezen over deze materie en denkt het nu te snappen. Een typisch geval van een klok en een klepel hebben, maar nog niet gecombineerd tot een goed werkend totaal!

Geit, verdiep je nu eerst eens serieus verder in iets, voordat je het weet wordt je hier ook niet meer voor vol aangekeken, en probeer dan af en toe mee te praten in plaats van te blaten

Joost

----------


## Geit

Zoals ik al zei, pas aan waar nodig, om ongelukken te voorkomen.

dat lijkt me vrij duidelijk?

----------


## timoruitje

ik heb inmiddels de brug gewogen uitslag: (schrik niet!) 78.8 kilo dus als ik statieven van 55 kg heb (55+55x0.75= 82.5) moet dat genoeg zijn.
maar ik weet niet of iedereen het gelezen heeft maar dat gewicht hoeft er niet de hele tijd op te staan.(dat takel ik naar boven en dan leg ik het op de boxen, 
en dan doe ik op de statieven wat ik nu op bouwlampstatieven heb.

----------


## DJ_matthias

> ik heb inmiddels de brug gewogen uitslag: (schrik niet!) 78.8 kilo dus als ik statieven van 55 kg heb (55+55x0.75= 82.5) moet dat genoeg zijn.
> maar ik weet niet of iedereen het gelezen heeft maar dat gewicht hoeft er niet de hele tijd op te staan.(dat takel ik naar boven en dan leg ik het op de boxen, 
> en dan doe ik op de statieven wat ik nu op bouwlampstatieven heb.



opletten met dingen zomaar op boxen leggen... boxen zijn gemaakt om muziek door te jagen, niet om truss op te leggen en als "houdertje" voort te gaan!

al bij nagedacht dat door trillingen van de bassen jouw truss kan gaan verschuiven en in 1.2.3 op je kop kan liggen? dan kan je beter meteen statieven kopen om ze omhoog te zetten en daar ook op te laten staan! dit zal minder kosten dan dat je al je materiaal "met lijm terug aan elkaar moet gaan zetten" als je snapt wat ik bedoel :Smile:

----------


## Geit

2x300W aan bas die een ijzeren lichtbrug van 79 kilo kan verschuiven?
JB Vibe 15" is 300W RMS, als die voluit gaat verplaatst ie een kartonnen doos met papier nog niet eens.

----------


## Speakertje

Gaat niet om het vermogen dat iets kan verschuiven. Als iets op een bepaalde frequentie gaat mee renoseren dan kan het gaan schuiven. ff raar voorbeeld maar met mijn ouwe ravelands waar een 100 watt versterker op stond lagen geregeld de cd's van me bureau  :Big Grin:  Ben overigens blij dat ik ervanaf ben  :Wink:

----------


## DJP-BIM

sjee Geit komop zeg,


waar ben je mee bezig!!!. Ga je nu hier ook de popiejopie uit hangen.
Word je ergens anders de mond gesnoerd ga je hier lopen blaten..

*zucht*

----------


## moderator

Even ingaan op het geleuter over veiligheidsfactoren wat op pagina twee wordt aangehaald.

Vergeet dit verhaal, zoals het er staat is het complete bull-shit!!!!!!!

Wanneer je boven mensen gaat hijsen is een Vf10 vereist in je hijsplan ( en daarmee in je materialen).

Wanneer je een speakertje op een statief plaatst....wie gaat er onder die last lopen?!?!?!

Meestal als ik een speakertje op statief plaats, dan komt het hoog  net boven de hoofden van de mensen uit.
knap volk wat dan onder m'n speakertje kan lopen!

Joost van Ens plaatste al eerder een reactie, ben het hier volledig mee eens: alleen wat plaatsen als je het kunt onderbouwen aub!

----------


## Geit

> Even ingaan op het geleuter over veiligheidsfactoren wat op pagina twee wordt aangehaald.
> 
> Vergeet dit verhaal, zoals het er staat is het complete bull-shit!!!!!!!
> 
> Wanneer je boven mensen gaat hijsen is een Vf10 vereist in je hijsplan ( en daarmee in je materialen).
> 
> Wanneer je een speakertje op een statief plaatst....wie gaat er onder die last lopen?!?!?!
> 
> Meestal als ik een speakertje op statief plaats, dan komt het hoog  net boven de hoofden van de mensen uit.
> ...



ik zet ook alleen maar weg wat ik heb geleerd,

en heb daarbij gevraagt om mij te verbeteren waar nodig.

echter zie ik alleen commentaar dat het niet klopt, en nergens verbeteringen.

maar het kan natuurlijk ook dat ik blind aan het worden ben.

----------


## moderator

lezen, ik geef wel degelijk aan waar jij de plank misslaat, zie je eigen quote hierboven...

----------


## Geit

om mezelf te quoten:





> ok, dan klopt mijn informatie niet.
> 
> Ik was ervan op de hoogte dat een statief uitgevoert met fdubbele borging vf=10 genoot. Ik heb het hier over een statief wat vanuit de fabriek zo word uitgevoert.
> 
> maar dit blijkt dus niet?
> 
> 
> Waar is de dubbele borging dan goed voor? als je de belastbaarheid toch moet halveren?



ik doelde oa op deze vraag.

Als mijn informatie over veiligheid niet klopt dan ben ik niet de enigste met dat probleem. Het is toch wel een fijne gedachte dat de rest van het team ook veilig staat.

----------


## moderator

Hallo!
Een speaker statief...
Hoe wil je hier in vredesnaam onder kunnen komen?

Op basis van welke opgaaf doe jij die aanname? Omdat iets dubbel is uitgevoerd wil dat toch niet zeggen dat het de veiligheid verdubbeld?

Wanneer je wel juist bent: volgens opgaaf mag iets 50kg dragen, je belast ding met 25kg, je hebt een veiligheids marge ingebouwd...

----------


## boris_deckers

En waar vervoer je alles mee??



Mocht dit als gevraagd zijn mijn excuus.

----------


## timoruitje

ik vervoer nu nog alles met een open aanhanger met een zijltje eroverheen, en de auto volgepropt (helaas)
ik ben nog op zoek naar een goedkope dichte aanhanger waar ik ook alles in kan laten staan, thuis alleen goedkope dichte aanhangers kan ik niet vinden

----------


## Banned

Dat je brug constructie op je speakers ligt is zeker niet zoals het hoort. En ja statieven zouden er veel aan kunnen doen.

Als het financieel voor je niet haalbaar is om goede statieven te kopen lijkt het mij beter dat je de volgende keer als je moet draaien je lichtbrug vastlegt met spanbanden ( niet zoals het hoort maar in ieder geval beter als los erboven op laten liggen )

Het beste is in mijn ogen lekker doorsparen en dan een leuke truss / statief combie kopen scheelt jou in het zware sjouwwerk en je bent voor jezelf en de klant veiliger bezig.

Je kan natuurlijk ook eerst 2 statieven kopen bv Fantek kost iets van 375,00 per stuk en kan 100KG dragen en maximaal 380cm hoog takelen en daar dan je ijzeren brug op zetten Dit is zeker veilig en betroubaarder als de manier die je nu gebruikt.

Ja het kost dan 750,00 ( is op zich een hoop geld ) Maar je hebt dan wel VEILIGHEID en GEMAKZUCHT en natuurlijk een PROFESSIONELERE LOOK 

Statiefjes verdienen zich makkelijk terug.

----------


## DJP-BIM

> Hallo!
> Een speaker statief...
> Hoe wil je hier in vredesnaam onder kunnen komen?
> 
> Op basis van welke opgaaf doe jij die aanname? Omdat iets dubbel is uitgevoerd wil dat toch niet zeggen dat het de veiligheid verdubbeld?



modje laatje niet op winden door Geit, vindie leuk meer niet..

----------


## moderator

Geit zal me jeuken ( figuurlijk gesproken he  :Wink: )
Maar het is vervelend dat sommige mensen niet doorhebben dat hij klink klare nonsens plaatst.

Begrijp verder dat Geit op een forum van New-Line een ban aan z'n broek heeft. Lijkt mij iets om wat van te leren Geit!

----------


## DJP-BIM

naah, zijn account is bevroren maar idd, er zijn mensen die zelfs dat geblaat gaan uitvoeren endergelijke. Maargoed zal er verder niet over op doorgaan...

----------


## Geit

Discussies en commentaar op/over mij persoonlijk graag via mail, daar is ie voor.

als ik iets zeg wat niet klopt verbeter me dan, daar is het een forum voor.

zoals het er nu staat vind ik het lichtelijk brutaal.

----------


## Banned

Hoe zijn dan volgens jullie de berekeningen ?

Mag een statief die 100kg kan dragen ook 100kg dragen of moet je standaard uit veiligheidsnormen de 0,75 nemen ( dus 75kg ) 

Mocht je deze statieven boven publiek gebruiken de norm 0,50  ( dus 50kg ) 

Geit praat denk ik ook niet over die speakerstatief geloof ik ( kan ook maar 30kg dragen ( of moet ik zeggen 22,5 kg en boven mensen 15kg )

Deze statief is trouwens ook te licht om die ijzeren brug te tillen en/of dragen 

Is trouwens het maximale gewicht dat staat vermeld op een statief op de maximale hoogte berekend ? Dus hij KAN in feite meer dragen als je de statief een meter minder uitdraaid bv ?

bv mijn VMB TE034 statief kan 100kg dragen is dit dan op de maximale hoogte ( 380cm ) of op de standaard hoogte ( 330cm zonder verlengstuk)

Stel dat ik deze statief op 250cm takel blijft dan het maximale dan ook 100kg )

Is het gewicht berekend op de 2 veiligheidspallen op de statief ?

Zou het dan ook kunnen zijn dat als je maar 1 veiliheidspal gebruikt bij minimale hoogte dat de statief maar 50kg kan dragen ?

----------


## moderator

Wat is dit? kan niemand meer begrijpend lezen?

Wanneer je meer dan 1 statief gaat gebruiken, dan ga je een last verdelen over meer dan 1 statief ( duh!)
Aangezien je dan een extra risico toevoegt aan het heffen ga je een extra veiligheid inbouwen.
( leuk voorbeeldje van wat er fout kan gaan met heffen/hijsen krijg je als je in google: big bleu crane incident intiept, maar dat terzijde)

Hoe wil je in vredesnaam een statief met een speaker erop boven publiek gebruiken?
Lijkt me kompleet anders dan twee statieven met daarop een constructie die je over je dj booth, je dansvloer...whatever plaatst!





> Is trouwens het maximale gewicht dat staat vermeld op een statief op de maximale hoogte berekend ? Dus hij KAN in feite meer dragen als je de statief een meter minder uitdraaid bv ?



Leuke vraag, zou in de handleiding moeten staan lijkt mij...

Heerst heel veel onduidelijkheid hierover zo te lezen.

----------


## timoruitje

eerder in deze topic werd gewaarschuwd voor verschuivingen van m'n lichtbalk, ik heb thuis een flink tijdje hard gedraait maar de lichtbalk lag nog op precies dezelfde plaats!
en nog van eerder deze topic over de kamer van koophandel etc. ik heb ff een mailtje gestuurd :-) maar ik hoef me niet bij kvk aan te sluiten, wel bij belastingsdienst.

en om alleen ff de lichtbalk omhoog te takelen en op de boxen leggen.. zou ik niet gewoon twee statieven van 40 kilo kunnen gebruiken (tis dus voor maar hooguit twee minuutjes ong.

----------


## DJ_matthias

> en om alleen ff de lichtbalk omhoog te takelen en op de boxen leggen.. zou ik niet gewoon twee statieven van 40 kilo kunnen gebruiken (tis dus voor maar hooguit twee minuutjes ong.



wat ga jij doen als jij in een ruimte moet draaien met je hele showtje waar de speakers net op elkaar kunnen en er geen ruimte meer is voor iets bovenop?
wat zeg je dan tegen de klant? "sorry maar aangezien uw zaal zo laag is zal er geen licht zijn! mijn lichtbalk past niet op m'n speakers en ik heb geen statiefjes om ze constant omhoog te houden"

koop gewoon 2 statieven die de hele boel in de lucht kunnen houden en moest je dan ooit eens je opstelling moeten veranderen wegens een niet passende omgeving, kan je hier heel flexibel mee omspringen.

----------


## timoruitje

ik kan de speakers anders plaatsen bijv. de box die op de foto direct naast het het mengpaneel etc. staat verwisselen met de onderste box van de boxen "stapel"

----------


## RonV

Je moet het voorbeeld van DJ_matthias niet helemaal letterlijk nemen. Hij wil je hiermee aangeven dat je met deze opstelling totaal niet flexibel bent met je drive-in show. Ook de veiligheid is hier niet helemaal top (maar daar is nu al genoeg over geschreven). Je wordt door iedereen hier aangeraden om, na je vraag, (wind-up)statieven te kopen met eventueel een degelijke brug. Je zei zelf al dat je van plan was statieven te kopen, pluspuntje dus! Maar probeer dan niet, zoals in je laatste bericht, je huidige opstelling te 'verdedigen' tov een opstelling waar je gebruikt maakt van tiefjes.

----------


## Jason_

fotos staan er van geluid ,
wel alleen tops...
gr jason

----------


## Baszza91

Ziet er goed uit. Inderdaad de powercon ''uit'' als ''in'' gebruiken kan soms tot problemen leiden. Maar dat is al gezegd. Welke statieven gebruik? Ik kan niet 1,2,3 van de foto afleiden welke het zijn :Wink: .

Ga zo door!!!
Greetzz en cheerss

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Ziet er netjes uit.
Zijn wel veel topics de laatste tijd in de trant van "kijk eens wat ik heb op mijn leeftijd".

----------


## GoTMoRe

Mja mensen imponeren is nog altijd een leuk iets om te doen..

Vind het jammer dat er ook daadwerkelijk ook nog echt mensen zo bezig gaan met kijk mij veel spullen hebben, en dan vooral die onmogelijke bezoekersaantallen waar ze het voor gebruiken.. (  300 tot snel 700 man :Embarrassment:  )

----------


## HR Soundproductions

Ik denk dat menigeen jaloers kan zijn als je dit alreeds op je 15e jaar hebt. Bereleuke masterset ( zelfs al met het nieuw logo, dus ook nog ziet zo oud waarschijnlijk). Goede basis wat verlichting betreft, truss en wind-up's. Dat is allemaal wel voor elkaar.

Truc is nu om aan de "presentatie"te werken. Dus dat wil zeggen het allemaal iets meer te laten "smoelen". Voor tijdelijk zou ik een stukje zwarte stof kopen om de tafel af te rokken, dat ziet er gelijk wat netter uit. Mooier zou zijn als je een beetje nette flightcase/ meubel zou hebben.

Verder zou ik bekabeling ( natuurlijk altijd zwart van kleur ) zoveel mogelijk in de truss weg te werken zodat er minimaal buiten de truss hangt. Ik trek zelf altijd even een ty-rap langs de statieven zodat dit er strak tegen aan ligt. Bekabeling over de grond plak ik vast met gaffa ( of ducktape )zodat niemand erover kan struikelen.

Dit zijn natuurlijk maar kleinigheden. Je bent zeker op de goede weg!

----------


## ostracized

> (...) Voor tijdelijk zou ik een stukje zwarte stof kopen om de tafel af te rokken, dat ziet er gelijk wat netter uit.(...)




En denk er om hè? we gebruiken alleen....??? :Wink:  :Wink: 

gr, Otto

----------


## timoruitje

ik heb inmiddels de statieven (als ik ze zo mag noemen) zwart geverfd. het ziet er een stuk beter uit nu maar nog niet echt.....

verder nog tips etc....?

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> ik heb inmiddels de statieven (als ik ze zo mag noemen) zwart geverfd. het ziet er een stuk beter uit nu maar nog niet echt.....
> 
> verder nog tips etc....?



En nu is de belastbaarheid verdubbelt door de zwarte verf??? Hahaha  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 


Koop gewoon 2 degelijke statieven voor je lichtbrug.

Als je ze dan echt op je speakers wilt laten rusten, zorg dan in ieder geval, dat je je speakers aan elkaar verbind met een spanband, en ook je lichtbrug met een spanband vastzet! Dan is de kans minder dat de boel gaat schuiven (je speakers kunnen dan alleen nog maar als geheel verschuiven, en niet dat de bovenste van je onderste kast afvalt, en daarmee ook je lichtbrug mee naar beneden neemt!)

Groeten Hugo

----------


## dj franko

Ik denk dat hij het voorlopig laat bij deze statieven. Ik krijg niet echt de indruk dat hij bezig is om andere te zoeken. Maar ook ik kan het fout hebben :Confused:

----------


## vasco

> verder nog tips etc....?



 Er worden jou genoeg tips gegeven maar je doet er niets mee dus dan houd het hier een beetje op denk ik. Kan mij voorstellen dat je op dit moment niet vermogend bent tot aanschaf maar zoals al eerder verteld ga dan niet verdedigen. Neem eventueel tips die nog komen gewoon ter harte en wanneer er weer centen zijn kun je verder actief komen vragen wat wij jou kunnen adviseren aan te schaffen, op dat moment ben je doelgericht bezig.

Zet in elk geval alles vast want het is leuk dat je het hebt getest thuis maar het hoeft maar *één* keer mis te gaan en je kan je spullen verkopen om het eerste deeltje van de schadevergoeding te betalen en voor het restand een baantje zoeken en je salaris afstaan.




> het ziet er een stuk beter uit nu *maar nog niet echt.....*



 Wat wil je hiermee zeggen  :Confused:

----------


## timoruitje

@dj franko: je hebt het fout! ik ben wel op zoek maa 't geld houd het af en toe een beetje tegen:-)
@vasco: wat ik daar mee wil zeggen is dat het zwart er een stuk beter uitziet als de kleuren op de foto's maar het ziet er dus nog niet echt goed uit!
@hugovanmeijeren: van die oranje spanbanden vind ik wel heel lelijk ( zoals op jouw site)

----------


## stekelvarke

> @hugovanmeijeren: van die oranje spanbanden vind ik wel heel lelijk ( zoals op jouw site)



Nog altijd beter als niets. En als je oranje niet mooi vind koop je toch gewoon zwarte.

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

> Wat is dit? kan niemand meer begrijpend lezen?
> 
> Wanneer je meer dan 1 statief gaat gebruiken, dan ga je een last verdelen over meer dan 1 statief ( duh!)
> Aangezien je dan een extra risico toevoegt aan het heffen ga je een extra veiligheid inbouwen.
> ( leuk voorbeeldje van wat er fout kan gaan met heffen/hijsen krijg je als je in google: big bleu crane incident intiept, maar dat terzijde)
> 
> Hoe wil je in vredesnaam een statief met een speaker erop boven publiek gebruiken?
> Lijkt me kompleet anders dan twee statieven met daarop een constructie die je over je dj booth, je dansvloer...whatever plaatst!
> 
> ...



Dat doet mij denken aan de vele knex kranen die ik bouwde :Big Grin:  

Veder wat ook nog een oplossing is:

Koop gewoon statieven, haal die lampjes (PAR 38?) uit je brug en monteer ze op de statieven. Minder gedoe met opbouwen, het het kost geen drol. 
Misschien is dat een oplossing?

----------


## timoruitje

> Veder wat ook nog een oplossing is:
> 
> Koop gewoon statieven, haal die lampjes (PAR 38?) uit je brug en monteer ze op de statieven. Minder gedoe met opbouwen, het het kost geen drol. 
> Misschien is dat een oplossing?



dit is eigenlijk meer gedoe want de fittingen van de par 38's zitten er dus vast ingebouwd zodat ook de lampen goed beschermd worden, bij mij is het dus gewoon de twee delen van de lichtbalk in elkaar schuiven vastkoppelen en multikabels erin prikken, ik persoonlijk vind dit wel handig. als ik ze dus daarvandaan haal moet ik ook 24 behuizingen kopen en dat op de statieven monteren.
dus eigenlijk begrijp ik niet echt goed waarom dat handiger is?

----------


## dj bobo

Ik snap niet waarom deze 13 jarige zich zo persé moet aanmelden bij de belastingdienst. Dit brengt alleen maar papieren gedoe met zich mee. 
Een aantal redenen waarom ik het niet zou doen:
- Het brengt een hoop papierensh*t met zich mee
- Je bent niet interessant voor de belastingdienst, aangezien je daar niet genoeg voor verdient
- Je bent niet echt in overtreding, omdat je nog zo jong bent en je tot een bedrag van ±3000 euro niks hoeft af te dragen, daar komt nog bij dat als je je verdiende geld investeerd er ook nog andere regels gelden
- De belastingdienst komt je verloopig toch niet op het spoor als je alleen op kleine feestjes draait, verjaardagen etc...

Voor mij dus, wat niet weet wat niet deert, .... overigens vind ik het wel goed van je dat je het doet hoor... maar denk er eerst nog even goed over na

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

> dit is eigenlijk meer gedoe want de fittingen van de par 38's zitten er dus vast ingebouwd zodat ook de lampen goed beschermd worden, bij mij is het dus gewoon de twee delen van de lichtbalk in elkaar schuiven vastkoppelen en multikabels erin prikken, ik persoonlijk vind dit wel handig. als ik ze dus daarvandaan haal moet ik ook 24 behuizingen kopen en dat op de statieven monteren.
> dus eigenlijk begrijp ik niet echt goed waarom dat handiger is?



ik dacht dat die lampjes dr gewoon los inlagen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Mijn exuses!

Op de vorige pagina zeg jij dat je je statieven hebt zwart gespoten/geverft. Dat maakt natuurlijk geen drol uit. Die dingen zijn gemaakt voor 1 bouwlamp, van 500 watt. Jij hangt dr 8 par 36 met de benodigde trafo's in. Is natuurlijk niet egt goed. Nu maakt het nog niets uit. Maar als je egt met publiek gaat draaien en iemand stoot zoon statiefje aan, ligt die sow plat. 

Klink misschien een beetje hard, maar zoals al vele malen gezegd, jij bent verandwoordelijk... :Big Grin:

----------


## timoruitje

het zwarte maakt idd geen drol uit qua belasting maar wel voor hoe het eruit ziet. het ziet er een stuk beter uit al hier links,
ik weet dat het misschien niet zo vertrouwd is maar de spaarpot vult zich langzaam maar zeker voor echte statieven( ff figuurlijk he)

----------


## Jason_

heb zaterdag nog een verjaardags feest gehad voor ong. 60 man..kijk maar bij foto's heb jullie tips voor een groot deel kunnen benutten...bedankt nog daarvoor.!

----------


## vasco

> kijk maar bij foto's...



Ik zit hier toch in het disco foto forum  :Confused: 
Zie geen foto's!

----------


## Jason_

> Ik zit hier toch in het disco foto forum 
> Zie geen foto's!



Ik bedoel gewoon op de eerste pagina ...

----------


## renevanh

Ik heb die statieven hier ook nog liggen, en zover ik weet kun je die poten veel verder uitzetten (poten vrijwel horizontaal zetten). Hierdoor staat het statief stabieler.

René

----------


## vasco

> Ik bedoel gewoon op de eerste pagina ...



Sorry  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## timoruitje

nee, deze kunnen niet verder.
wel heb ik daar zelf over gedacht om dat zelf een beetje te proberen te maken. (=nog niet gelukt)

----------


## timoruitje

en even een vraagje: kan iemand enige inschatting maken hoeveel mensen ik hier ongeveer mee aan kan???

----------


## HR Soundproductions

Moeilijke vraag om aan ons te stellen hoeveel man je hiermee aan kan. 
Voor hoeveel man heb je wel eens gedraait, en hoeg groot was de zaal waar je toen in draaide? 
Was het geluidsnivo acceptabel of had je zelfs nog over?

Ik hanteer als vuistregel 10 watt rms versterker vermogen per bezoeker ( gebruikt bij feesten en partijen).
Dit gaat lang niet altijd op en is sterk afhankelijk van veel factoren zoals; 
- afmeting van de zaal ( en natuurlijk hoogte )
- opstelling luidspekers in de zaal ( spreiding van geluid )
- soort feest ( receptie, disco,live-act, house/hardcore enz)
- rendement van je speakers
- soort versterker
- etc.

Zoals je ziet is het van veel zaken afhankelijk en dus niet zo maar te zeggen.

----------


## timoruitje

ik zit ondertussen af en toe ook eens te kijken naar dubbele cd spelers. 
ik heb er een paar goedkope gevonden wat mij wel wat leek. en mijn vraag is; wat vinden jullie van deze? 
*TEC 2410 Dubbele CD Speler Basic*
*Dubbele-CD-Player DJ-2200 A*
[LEFT]*Omnitronic CDP-360*[/LEFT]

[LEFT]als iemand nog iets anders weet, alle tips zijn welkom.[/LEFT]

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> ik zit ondertussen af en toe ook eens te kijken naar dubbele cd spelers. 
> ik heb er een paar goedkope gevonden wat mij wel wat leek. en mijn vraag is; wat vinden jullie van deze? 
> *TEC 2410 Dubbele CD Speler Basic*
> *Dubbele-CD-Player DJ-2200 A*
> [LEFT]*Omnitronic CDP-360*[/LEFT]
> 
> [LEFT]als iemand nog iets anders weet, alle tips zijn welkom.[/LEFT]



F**dback, heeft de Numark CDN 22 MK IV
is misschien iets boven je budget, maar daar zou je voor kunnen sparen, is kwalitatief een stuk beter als die dingen die jij noemt.

Groeten Hugo

----------


## DJ-Ridoo

Zeer nette set ... maar een kleine opmerking:

Op de foto's van 2 september hangen die moving heads precies scheef, of zie ik het nu verkeerd?  :Smile:

----------


## Jason_

> Op de foto's van 2 september hangen die moving heads precies scheef, of zie ik het nu verkeerd?



Ja klopt... ik dacht : Laat ik eens wat nieuws proberen,
het heeft verder geen reden..  :Big Grin:

----------


## timoruitje

zit er erg veel verschil tussen die numark en de *Omnitronic CDP-360* die ik noemde? kwa prijs namelijk wel :-)

----------


## sntho0

> Ik snap niet waarom deze 13 jarige zich zo persé moet aanmelden bij de belastingdienst. Dit brengt alleen maar papieren gedoe met zich mee. 
> Een aantal redenen waarom ik het niet zou doen:
> - Het brengt een hoop papierensh*t met zich mee
> - Je bent niet interessant voor de belastingdienst, aangezien je daar niet genoeg voor verdient
> - Je bent niet echt in overtreding, omdat je nog zo jong bent en je tot een bedrag van ±3000 euro niks hoeft af te dragen, daar komt nog bij dat als je je verdiende geld investeerd er ook nog andere regels gelden
> - De belastingdienst komt je verloopig toch niet op het spoor als je alleen op kleine feestjes draait, verjaardagen etc...
> 
> Voor mij dus, wat niet weet wat niet deert, .... overigens vind ik het wel goed van je dat je het doet hoor... maar denk er eerst nog even goed over na



Helemaal mee eens. En wat evt ook kan is de zogenaamde artiestenregeling. Kijk maar eens op de site van de belastingdienst.
Dan wat dat draaien met illigale muziek betreft. Natuurlijk is origineel het beste, maar er zal geen haan kraaien als een jongen van 13 jaar bijvb. een klasseavond verzorgd met wat illigale muziek. O ja, ik vind je drive-in show helemaal super voor een jongen van 13 jaar!

----------


## revolution

> zit er erg veel verschil tussen die numark en de *Omnitronic CDP-360* die ik noemde? kwa prijs namelijk wel :-)



Er zit heel veel verschil tussen! Ten eerste weet je dat die numark kwalitatief veel beter is, en ten tweede gaat die numark langer mee, dus je hebt er meer plezier van! 
Maar het is maar net wat je zelf wilt! Vroeger had ik ook die dingen gekocht, maar nu besef ik wel dat ik beter iets langer had moeten doorsparen, wat ik nu dus wel doe. 

Het is alleen advies :Wink:

----------


## timoruitje

ik bedoelde eigenlijk qua wat ie allemaal kan en doet zegmaar

----------


## mac tecson

Het zijn beide redelijk basic spelers, voor het normale mixwerk.
De Omnitronic heeft wel een loop functie. Dat is wel leuk mits het een seamless loop is (dat betekent dat is naadloos blijft herhalen zonder steeds een gat te laten vallen) en laat die Omnitronic loop nou net niet seamless zijn. Dus je hebt er geen reet aan, want dat soort loops klinken voor geen meter en zijn daardoor totaal niet toepasbaar.

Ik zou de Numark kopen. Die is een stuk duurzamer en ook werkt hij een beter; de knoppen van de Numark zijn preciezer, de pitch is waarschijnlijk stabieler (vaak hebben goedkope dubbelaars een instabiele pitch; dat komt omdat het fadertje zo kort is, dat maakt het moeilijker om precies in te stellen)
Ik denk dat je van die Numark meer plezier zult hebben dan van die Omnitronic

----------


## timoruitje

dit weekend me eerste feestje gehad met deze installatie, met de hifi cd spelers waar ook nog eens een cd speler geen tijden laat zien dus ik moet steeds puur op de gok kijken waar het einde zit. daardoor had ik dus ook wel een aantal momenten waar ik dacht: ooh @#$%%&^%***  wat klinkt dat ***  maar toch de meeste mensen die ik na afloop sprak zeiden dat alles perfect was... maar ik persoonlijk mis de "echte" cd spelers wel

----------


## timoruitje

ik zit ondertussen nog steeds te denken over een dubbele cd speler:
deze lijkt mij ook wel wat( qua specs. enz.) wat denkt iedereen hierover? is dit iets?

----------


## RonV

> ik zit ondertussen nog steeds te denken over een dubbele cd speler:
> deze lijkt mij ook wel wat( qua specs. enz.) wat denkt iedereen hierover? is dit iets?



geen seamless loop, geen anti-shock...wat wil je nog meer weten? Ik heb de jb niet, dus mijn uitspraak ik gebaseerd op de specs :Wink: 

spaar liever even door, en ga voor de cdn-22. Kwalitatief een heel stuk beter dan al die spelers die door jou opgenoemd zijn. Ook is de afschrijving niet zo hoog. Maw, een numark kun je over een aantal jaren misschien nog wel voor een redelijke prijs verkopen, de JB waarschijnlijk niet

----------


## Upgrading your system

Die numark is een goed betrouwbare dubbele cd-speler, ik heb er hier een paar, in de verhuur, in siderack's helemaal top.. zeker voor zijn centen..

verder.. ik ben van mening dat die statieven best wel even kunnen zo, ok.. het is niet eindeloos en moet zeker op je investeringslijstje, maar ik zou eerst eens prioriteiten stellen aan je "truss" koop een paar meter triangle van alluminium, dat kan je makkelijker korter maken om te vervoeren, en je breekt je rug minder snel bij het installleren.

daarna een paar mooie statiefjes voor je trussrackje, bv. een VMB te03 dan kan je hieraan al je lampen hangen en sparen voor een paar powerdrives of andere lichte statiefjes voor T-barretjes.

maar eerst een nette dubbele of 2 enkele cd-spelers, hoe je het ook draait, je geluid gaat altijd voor. een drive-in zonder licht kan ook leuk zijn, maar een drive-in m,et een perfecte lichtinstallatie en slecht geluid is een ergernis.

----------


## timoruitje

nie numark, heeft die wel anti-shock dan? kzie t namelijk nergens staan.
ik wil er wel een met anti shock namelijk :-)

----------


## markprinsen

Mijn CDJ-100's hebben ook geen anti-shock  :Wink:  Overslaan doen ze echter nooit! Maar om op je vraag terug te komen, de CDN-22 MKIV heeft inderdaad GEEN anti-schock

----------


## timoruitje

kijk, 
deze en deze hebben allebei anti - shock en sameless loop.
nu is mijn vraag welke is nou een beetje de beste? (kwaliteit en specs.)

----------


## revolution

als je er 1 wilt hebben MET anti-shock en aardig wat funkties en van een goed merk, dan zou ik als ik jou was de numark MP300 of MP302 aanschaffen! Speelt ie nog mp3's af ook!! 
Misschien zijn ze dan iets prijziger maar dan heb je ook wat voor een langere tijd! :Wink:

----------


## Upgrading your system

beste vrienden, ik snap het even niet.. waarom moet er anti shock op zitten??

deze cd-speler kan je schudden en veren en weet ik veel wat zonder dat ze overslaan, anti-shock is een achterhaald gegeven. niet anders dan een geheugen van een aantal seconden waar een buffer in opgebouwd wordt en waaruit de speler gegevens kan halen op het moment dat de laser het even niet kan lezen door een trilling ed. de laser leest dus als het ware vooruit en slaat de "muziek"op in een geheugen. vandaaruity wordt het afgespeeld.

maar de technieken zijn erg vooruitgegaan en dit verhaal is eigelijk niet meer nodig. een cdn slaat NIET over en een pioneer 100 ook niet. klaar als een klontje. je moet dan wel heel raar gaan doen

----------


## DJ nn

heb zelf een JB-systems speler (CD560 denkik ...)
en deze slaat ook niet zomaar over... zelfs tijden het verplaatsen van de fs tijdens afspelen (jaja ik weet het, niet gezond) maar hij deed niets !
dus een anti-shok hoeft niet echt (tenzij op carnavalswagen dan  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Dj-Sjors

Hallo,

Ik vind dat je een prachtige drive in show hebt.

Nog maar dertien jaar en toch heel wat dingen zelfgemaakt, niet allemaal professioneel. Maar je moet ergens beginnen.

Heb je de boxen enzovoort allemaal zelf gemaakt of ergens gekocht?

Ik zal je nog niet aanmelden bij de belasting. Sommige vinden dit marktverziekers, ik vind het wel mee vallen. De echte drive in's komen toch vaak niet op dit soort feesten want dat soort mensen hebben het geld er dan niet voor voor een dure drive in. En de belasting komt heus niet op zulke kleine feestjes op bezoek.

Verder geef je aan dat je nu op zoek bent naar een dubbele cd speler, maar heb je de statieven nu al binnen of ga je eerst voor een nieuwe dubbele cd speler. En hierin geef je twee types aan van koolsound. Deze zijn maar 20 euro goedkoper dan de Numark Cdn 22 MK4  :Frown:  

Waarom koop je die gewoon niet daar zit alles op wat jij nodig hebt op dit moment hoor. En de kwaliteit is stukken beter. En je kunt hem op marktplaats enz. heel makkelijk kwijt raken in tegen stelling tot een Koolsound of wat dan ook. Ik heb jammer genoeg ook zo'n ding Mc Crypt ook zo'n flut merk. Ik was toen ook nog niet zo in deze wereld en kende de betere merken ook niet terwijl ik voor 20 euro meer een hele mooi CDN 22 had kunnen kopen van Numark. Maar goed iedereen moet leergeld betalen laten we maar zeggen.

Verder nog veel succes met je showtje en we horen het nog wel van je!

----------


## Dj-M 1992

hallo, ik ben marcel en ben over paar daagjes 15.

ik heb al 3 jaar een drive-in show en het loop nu erg lekker. omdat ik nu aardig proffesioneel apperatuur heb wil ik me meer gaan specialiseren in het uitmixen van band en theater voostellingen. ik zou graag een paar tips willen voor mijn drive-in show.

ik heb nu het volgende:

geluid:

1x HK actor DX (PA set actief)
2x HK powerworks RS 122 M (passieve monitoren)
2x HK powerworks RS 122 MA (actieve monitoren)
1x Soundcraft lx7 mk II (mengtafel in flightcase)
1x Cordial multikabel (30 meter in flightcase)
4x behringer FBQ 3102 (EQ met FBQ en in 4 HE flightcase)
1x TC electronic M one XL (effect processor in 2HE flightcase)
1x Nummark cdn-34 (dubbele cd-speler in 6 HE flightcase)
4x Shure sm58 (zangmicrofoons)
1x Shure beta 58a (zangmicrofoon)
2x ART Xdirect (DI boxjes)
1x Shure PG DMK 6 (drum microfoon set)

licht:

6x 4 meter truss (ik weet geen merk)
2x Fantek t 104 (wind-up`s)
24x Showtec par 56 (300 watt spots medium flood)
2x showtec mushroom (stand-alone licht effect)
2x showtec triple derby (stand-alone licht effect)
1x showtec multiswitch (DMX switchpack 4 kanaals)
2x Martin mania scx 500 (DMX scanner)
2x Martin mania scx 600 (DMX scanner)
4x Showtec T4 balken (DMX dimmer balken)
1x Martin magnum 800 (met theater vloeistof)
1x Showtec scanmaster 2 (DMX controller)

bekabeling zelfgemaakt (stroomkabels 16A)


ik weet niet of dit nog een beginnende drive-in show is :Stick Out Tongue:  maar ik hoor graag wat tips :Smile:

----------


## stekelvarke

Het ziet er toch al heel goed uit. Ik denk dat je al kan gaan denken aan een klein FXI-rackje. misschien ook een paar SM57 erbij. Zelf ben ik niet echt een fan van de behringer EQ's, eventueel kan je naar alternatieven gaan kijken als je budget dit toelaat. 
Over het licht dan, ik zie dat je 24 parren hebt en 4 DMX barren. Misschien kan je dan 2 DMX barren bijkopen, zodat al je parren op een bar zitten, en eventueel nog 2 4-barren(met parren) bij kopen. 
Mocht er dan nog wat geld overblijven kan je misschien eens kijken naar nog 2 extra scx600 scans, ook zou ik de scx500 eruit doen en vervangen door een 600. Zo heb je allemaal hetzelfde. Misschien kan een DMX stroboscoop ook nog mooi zijn.
En eventueel eens gaan kijken naar een parensturing en/of grotere sturing (voor zowel parren als scans/heads.

----------


## Dj-M 1992

ik heb eigenlijk die Behringer EQ`S genomen voor de FBQ maar voor de rest ben ik er ook niet helemaal tevreden mee. ik denk dat ik ze vervang voor DBX EQ`s is kwalitatief stuk beter en ziet er ook proffesioneler uit.

voor die parren zou ik idd nog extra t4 balken voor kunnen kopen maar het probleem is dat die parren al vrij oud en versleten zijn en ik wil meer naar de theater spots overgaan.

die scanners zijn idd een erg goed idee. de scx 500 en de scx 600 vind ik persoonlijk niet goed samenwerken.

en ik heb als stobo de showtec jumbo strobe DMX (1500 watt) ik was het vergeten om erbij te zetten

ik vind mijn truss eigenlijk ook heel onhandig vanwege de lengte. het is wel erg sterk truss en 4 hoek truss maar 4 meter is er lang en dus moeilijk te vervoeren.

----------


## Jordy01

Hé...

mooi amp rackje man !!!  :Wink: 

gr,
Jordy

----------


## beyma

> En denk er om hè? we gebruiken alleen....???
> 
> gr, Otto



Euhh, brandvertragend geïmpregneerd flanel,voorzien van certificaat ?!  :Cool:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):    (dus niet van de lapjeshal / albertcuip markt)

----------


## GoTMoRe

> Hé...
> 
> mooi amp rackje man !!! 
> 
> gr,
> Jordy



Hoor jij niet bij het duo Jason?

----------


## lightzone

machtige set man!

zeer knap als je op je 15 jaar al zo'n set hebt

ga zo door man :Wink:  


grtzz lightzone

----------


## Jordy01

Ja . dat klopt

----------


## Jason_

> machtige set man!
> 
> zeer knap als je op je 15 jaar al zo'n set hebt
> 
> ga zo door man 
> 
> 
> grtzz lightzone



Thanks!  :Big Grin:

----------


## stefan90kauw

Ik vind je truss hier nogal leeg, als je zelf aangeeft dat je nog wat losse spullen hebt. Die derby had er nog makkelijk bij gekunt. Iets meer opvulling had nu wel gemogen.

Verder:
- Ik zie geen kabels..  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
- Ik zie geen safety's?  :Confused:  
- Waarom hier 1 sub als je er 2 hebt?  :Confused:  (of legt dat aan mij  :Stick Out Tongue:  )
- Parren zijn een beetje vaag gesteld. Beetje standaard.

MAar voor een 15 jarige zeker goed!!

----------


## GoTMoRe

> Verder:
> - Ik zie geen kabels..   
> - Ik zie geen safety's?  
> - Waarom hier 1 sub als je er 2 hebt?  (of legt dat aan mij  )
> - Parren zijn een beetje vaag gesteld. Beetje standaard.
> 
> MAar voor een 15 jarige zeker goed!!



Je vergeet te attenderen op dat 'ingekakte' luidspreker statief rechts :Wink:

----------


## SPS

> Je vergeet te attenderen op dat 'ingekakte' luidspreker statief rechts



??? Wat bedoel je nu? Poten niet ver genoeg gespreid??
Wees eens duidelijker..?

Paul

----------


## stefan90kauw

> ??? Wat bedoel je nu? Poten niet ver genoeg gespreid??
> Wees eens duidelijker..?
> 
> Paul



Ben gelukkig niet de enige die dat dacht..  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 

Ik denk wel dat ie bedoelde dat de poten niet volledig zijn uitgeklapt. Vergelijk het linker maar eens met het rechter.

----------


## Watt Xtra

> Ik vind je truss hier nogal leeg, als je zelf aangeeft dat je nog wat losse spullen hebt. Die derby had er nog makkelijk bij gekunt. Iets meer opvulling had nu wel gemogen.
> 
> Verder:
> - Ik zie geen kabels..   
> - Ik zie geen safety's?  
> - Waarom hier 1 sub als je er 2 hebt?  (of legt dat aan mij  )
> - Parren zijn een beetje vaag gesteld. Beetje standaard.
> 
> MAar voor een 15 jarige zeker goed!!



a er liggen/ hangen wel degelijk kabels, zie het rechter statief.
b alles zit aan 2 haken, dus in principe zijn safety's niet noodzakelijk.
c misschien dat een subkast al meer als voldoende was? de ruimte heeft veel weg van een huiskamer?
d nix mis met de parren. eentje heeft geen kleurfilter. 
e misschien dat de MH's een 20 tal cm van de t-bar hadden kunnen hangen voor een betere verdeling.

ik vind het er allemaal prima uitzien.
en tja statief van de speaker, miss niet helemaal uitgeklapt maar toch wel degelijk een eind uitgeklapt.

ik vind bovenstaande commentaar dus ook niet geheel terecht

----------


## GoTMoRe

> en tja statief van de speaker, miss niet helemaal uitgeklapt maar toch wel degelijk een eind uitgeklapt.



Stefan ging hele lijstje langs, maar vergat de statiefen. 

Wou ff mugge zifte..

----------


## Jason_

@ stefan90klauw

Waarom hier 1 sub als je er 2 hebt?

Dit heb ik gedaan omdat ik niet een overdone aan bass wou hebben,
en omdat de zaal ( kantoor ruimte) niet groot is en alles daar van hout is, heb ik maar een sub meegenomen (LN18swa) dit omdat ik anders bang was voor te wollige bas.

Die derby had er nog makkelijk bij gekunt.

dan vind ik het er weer zo a-symetrisch uitzien.. en zo goedkoop...
dus daarom zijn die stand-alone gevallen maar achter wegen gebleven..


misschien dat de MH's een 20 tal cm van de t-bar hadden kunnen hangen voor een betere verdeling.

dit moest wel, want anders hing de head achter de speaker... 

En over die speaker wind-up's..
Die zakken door het trillen, in de loop van de avond uit...( het blijft Dap..)

- Ik zie geen kabels..  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

heb ik het toch weer netjes weg gewerkt .. haha :P

----------


## stefan90kauw

> - Ik zie geen kabels..   
> 
> heb ik het toch weer netjes weg gewerkt .. haha :P



Dat was ook waar ik op doelde. Gewoon het compliment, dat je je kabels erg goed het weggewerkt, voor de foto.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Als je er dichtbij staat valt het hoe dan ook op.. Maarja, we zijn nu eenmaal niet in een theater, waar je kabels compleet weg kan werken. Waarbij het lijkt alsof je draadloos stroom toevoert.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## DjFlo

Nou Jason,

Je hebt t echt prima voor mekaar ik denk dat stefan vakantie of te veel vrije tijd heeft want hij loopt in mijn ogen een beetje te zeiken op alles wat hij niet heeft.

Citaat:
Als je er dichtbij staat valt het hoe dan ook op.. Maarja, we zijn nu eenmaal niet in een theater, waar je kabels compleet weg kan werken. Waarbij het lijkt alsof je draadloos stroom toevoert.

Stefan... wat een kansloze opmerking :Confused:  

Kortom jason ziet er goed uit ga zo door en trek je niet teveel van dit soort mensen aan :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Gr

Floris

----------


## Jason_

Dankje !
 :Big Grin:

----------


## stefan90kauw

> Nou Jason,
> 
> Je hebt t echt prima voor mekaar ik denk dat stefan vakantie of te veel vrije tijd heeft want hij loopt in mijn ogen een beetje te zeiken op alles wat hij niet heeft.
> 
> Citaat:
> Als je er dichtbij staat valt het hoe dan ook op.. Maarja, we zijn nu eenmaal niet in een theater, waar je kabels compleet weg kan werken. Waarbij het lijkt alsof je draadloos stroom toevoert.
> 
> Stefan... wat een kansloze opmerking 
> 
> ...



Kijk voortaan ook eerst eens naar de smilies.... tegenwoordig zeggen die ook al een hoop.. Niet meteen zukke reacties geven....... Lezen blijkt maar weer een van opzich....

----------


## totaltommy

leuk setje, heb je geen probleem dat je movindhead niet goed kan draaien? doordat de movinghead een slag moet draaien?

----------


## rene.derksen

Waarom zou dat? Een movinghead kun je altijd in elke positie ophangen of neerzetten. En die zal dan ook altijd de volledige functionaliteit blijven houden opzich.

----------


## stefan90kauw

> Waarom zou dat? Een movinghead kun je altijd in elke positie ophangen of neerzetten. En die zal dan ook altijd de volledige functionaliteit blijven houden opzich.



Tenzij de kop groter is dan de voet...  :Wink:

----------


## stekelvarke

Dat is niet altijd het geval, Enkel kan het moeilijk worden om ze op de vloer te plaatsen (indien de base echt te klein is).

----------


## Rolandino

Zeker een mooie nette set voor een 15 jarige hoor niets op aan te merken.

de meeste negatieve reactie's lijken mij ook meer afgunst als echt fouten of slordigheden. 

Op de foto is niets aan te merken zeker niet voor deze leeftijdsgroep.

Ziet er top uit hoor. Ik denk dat er een hoop leeftijd genootjes erg jaloers zullen zijn dat jij zo begint.

Ga zo door .................

----------


## Funmaker

@stekelvarke: de VL500 heeft wel een hele kleine voet  :Wink:  om ff te muggezifte...

iemand mss al ooit geprobeerd die om te gooien als die gewoon staat door wild met pan en tilt te gaan spele?

----------


## Jason_

> Zeker een mooie nette set voor een 15 jarige hoor niets op aan te merken.
> 
> de meeste negatieve reactie's lijken mij ook meer afgunst als echt fouten of slordigheden. 
> 
> Op de foto is niets aan te merken zeker niet voor deze leeftijdsgroep.
> 
> Ziet er top uit hoor. Ik denk dat er een hoop leeftijd genootjes erg jaloers zullen zijn dat jij zo begint.
> 
> Ga zo door .................



Dankje  :Cool:

----------


## Jason_

Heb weer geshopt  :Big Grin: 

heb bij de geluidset een Dbx driveRack Pa gezet,met zo leuk meetmic-je
En heb er een ''Dj set'' bij, 2x Denon S-1000 en Master M1262 + een Sennheiser 845

En 2 nieuwe heads, de Clubspot 575 van showtec..

Verder nog iemand tips of aanvullingen?

----------


## Pro Sound Rental

Ik ben het helemaal met *Rolandino* eens
en als je met de laser lichtere rook gebruikt speciaal vvor movingheads, scans en lasers, blijf je die echt wel zien.

----------


## Max

> Heb weer wat nieuwe app.
> heb bij de geluidset een Dbx driveRack Pa gezet,met zo leuk meetmic-je
> En heb er een ''Dj set'' bij, 2x Denon S-1000 en Master M1262
> 
> En 2 nieuwe heads, de Clubspot 575 van showtec..
> 
> Verder nog iemand tips of aanvullingen?



Moet zeggen dat je het keurig in orde hebt, zeker gezien je leeftijd!
Hier kunnen velen nog een voorbeeld aan nemen, afwerking is ook prima.
Mis alleen nog iets in de vorm van reclame (bord, spandoek, o.i.d.)

Wat is de reden dat je nu voor 575 Showtec spots bent gegaan?
Zou *persoonlijk* liever 4 dezelfde headjes hebben  :Wink: .

Wellicht in de toekomst nog een setje parren met een T4 erbij.

Verder kan ik niets anders zeggen als: Ga zo door!

----------


## Jason_

> Moet zeggen dat je het keurig in orde hebt, zeker gezien je leeftijd!
> Hier kunnen velen nog een voorbeeld aan nemen, afwerking is ook prima.
> Mis alleen nog iets in de vorm van reclame (bord, spandoek, o.i.d.)
> 
> *Wat is de reden dat je nu voor 575 Showtec spots bent gegaan?*
> *Zou persoonlijk liever 4 dezelfde headjes hebben .*
> 
> Wellicht in de toekomst nog een setje parren met een T4 erbij.
> 
> Verder kan ik niets anders zeggen als: Ga zo door!



Dankje,
Ja klopt,maar de 150w Hti-ers heb ik al een tijdje..
het werd tijd voor wat meer functies.. :Big Grin:

----------


## Ralph Hees

> Mis alleen nog iets in de vorm van reclame (bord, spandoek, o.i.d.)



Zover ik weet heeft Jordy (werkt samen met Jason) 2 spandoeken.





> Wat is de reden dat je nu voor 575 Showtec spots bent gegaan?
> Zou *persoonlijk* liever 4 dezelfde headjes hebben .



Jordy had die heads gekocht en hij kreeg een speciaale prijs. Dit is teminste wat ik van Jordy gehoord heb.

----------


## Jason_

> Zover ik weet heeft Jordy (werkt samen met Jason) 2 spandoeken.
> 
> 
> Jordy had die heads gekocht en hij kreeg een speciaale prijs. Dit is teminste wat ik van Jordy gehoord heb.



Kijk! ik hoef niks meer te zeggen ! wat is dat toch handig he msn  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Maar wat Ralph zegt klopt.. alleen de 575w heads zijn niet in mijn eigen beheer..

----------


## Jordy01

ja dat klopt  :Stick Out Tongue:  .. helemaal goed..

Overal is voor gezorgt .. spandoeken enz.. dus dat zit helemaal goed..

Over een tijdje zien we wel weer verder. Misschien met nog een licht uitbreiding..


Aangezien we samen werken ga ik niet 2x het zelfde plaatsen dus daarom heeft jason het er gewoon ff op gezet....  :Wink: ..
2x de zelfde topic heeft ook geen zin.

----------


## Jordy01

> Zover ik weet heeft Jordy (werkt samen met Jason) 2 spandoeken.
> 
> 
> Jordy had die heads gekocht en hij kreeg een speciaale prijs. Dit is teminste wat ik van Jordy gehoord heb.



ja voor 2 euro en een koekje :P wat wil je nog meer  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jason_

> ja voor 2 euro en een koekje :P wat wil je nog meer



Haha.. mischien stuk of zes van deze heads?!  :Big Grin:  

Maar anyway.. er zijn dus geen echt grote punten die verbeterd kunnen worden ?

----------


## Jordy01

> Haha.. mischien stuk of zes van deze heads?!  
> 
> Maar anyway.. er zijn dus geen echt grote punten die verbeterd kunnen worden ?



je weet toch  :Stick Out Tongue:  die komen der wel  :Wink:

----------


## Jason_

Hier de beloofde foto's,





Ook heb ik nog een nieuw amp-rackje..


Die 2 paneeltjes onder het DriveRack worden vervangen door een 3HE la.. maar deze was weer eens niet op voorraad.

----------


## Funmaker

more and more becoming a pro  :Wink:  keep on walking down this track!

echt ziet er mooi afgewerkt uit enzo!!! nu nog fotos in actie  :Wink:

----------


## Dj-Sjors

Ziet er allemaal prachtig uit, dat had ik zeker nog niet op mijn 15e en nu ook nog steeds niet (16). Maar een vraagje waar betaal je dit allemaal van, draaien of ook werken ?

----------


## Jason_

> Ziet er allemaal prachtig uit, dat had ik zeker nog niet op mijn 15e en nu ook nog steeds niet (16). Maar een vraagje waar betaal je dit allemaal van, draaien of ook werken ?



Ik werk bij een verhuurbedrijf,( ben ondertussen ook 16 )
En ook door zelf te draaien, en wat ik verdien gelijk te investeren.
En natuurlijk ouderwets sparen.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## moderator

Ha Jason,

Nette kist(en) maar even een nieuwsgierig vraagje: twee cd spelers en dan zo'n "grote"mentafel, waarom?
Je kist zou een stuk compacter worden ( lees: in je uppie te dragen) als er er een 2-3 kanaals(10") mixer werd gebruikt.

Zoals gezegd, uit nieuwsgierigheid, je hebt er ongetwijfeld een goede reden voor!

aanvulling: Hoe heb jij de aanslitingen naar je versterker/pa uitgevoerd? Heb je daar een fotootje van?

----------


## Jason_

> Ha Jason,
> 
> Nette kist(en) maar even een nieuwsgierig vraagje: twee cd spelers en dan zo'n "grote"mentafel, waarom?
> Je kist zou een stuk compacter worden ( lees: in je uppie te dragen) als er er een 2-3 kanaals(10") mixer werd gebruikt.
> 
> Zoals gezegd, uit nieuwsgierigheid, je hebt er ongetwijfeld een goede reden voor!
> 
> 
> aanvulling: Hoe heb jij de aanslitingen naar je versterker/pa uitgevoerd? Heb je daar een fotootje van?



 

Dankje, Dit heb ik gedaan omdat ik soms ook wel eens een klein presentatie setje (2 á 3 mic's) nodig heb icm een DJ.
Dat is eigenlijk de grootste reden..

Vióla : Connector paneeltje 
het paneeltje is een Dap Multipanel

----------


## Ferry

Eeehm.. je zegt 3 mic's ong. Nu zie ik toch maar écht één aansluiting op de mixer voor de mic. Waarom niet ook in het patch-paneeltje gemaakt. Hoe wil je het nu doen als je meerdere microfoons gebruikt? Heel je mixer eruit lichten?

----------


## Jason_

> Eeehm.. je zegt 3 mic's ong. Nu zie ik toch maar écht één aansluiting op de mixer voor de mic. Waarom niet ook in het patch-paneeltje gemaakt. Hoe wil je het nu doen als je meerdere microfoons gebruikt? Heel je mixer eruit lichten?



Ja klopt, er zit er een voorop. 
De hele mixer eruit lichten? nee hoor, die plank die er boven zit is een scharnierend luikje.
Dus daarom geen connector paneeltje. :Smile:

----------


## Jason_

Had van de week een probleempje met de subs,
als ik 1 sub aan heb staan klinkt het normaal, als ik de tweede erbij zet, trekt hij alles terug, zowel de diepgang als volume.( van beide subs)
ik dacht aan een phase probleempje? of zie ik dit verkeerd?

Mogelijke oplossingen, tips ?

Thanks

----------


## GoTMoRe

> Had van de week een probleempje met de subs,
> als ik 1 sub aan heb staan klinkt het normaal, als ik de tweede erbij zet, trekt hij alles terug, zowel de diepgang als volume.( van beide subs)
> ik dacht aan een phase probleempje? of zie ik dit verkeerd?
> 
> Mogelijke oplossingen, tips ?
> 
> Thanks



Das idd een fase probleempje, fasedraaiing al geprobeert? Nieuwe speakerkabels?

----------


## Jason_

> Das idd een fase probleempje, fasedraaiing al geprobeert? Nieuwe speakerkabels?



Het is al weer opgelost, was een xlr kabeltje die door een chineesje niet goed gesoldeerd is..  pin 2 en 1 om gewisseld.
Afijn het is weer opgelost  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hansound

Lekker denigrerend  dat CHINEESJE   :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:    je hebt er zelf voor gekozen om een goedkope kabel te kopen...  Sufferd

----------


## Jason_

> Lekker denigrerend dat CHINEESJE  je hebt er zelf voor gekozen om een goedkope kabel te kopen... Sufferd



hoezo goedkoop ? is gewoon een kabel met gesoldeerde Neutrik pluggen hoor,( met gouden contacten nog wel) dus .. goedkoop.. was het maar waar.

En excuses als je je aangevallen voelt bij mijn uitspraak. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Watt Xtra

> hoezo goedkoop ? is gewoon een kabel met gesoldeerde Neutrik pluggen hoor,( met gouden contacten nog wel) dus .. goedkoop.. was het maar waar.
> 
> En excuses als je je aangevallen voelt bij mijn uitspraak.



 
gouden contacten!!!???? toemaar  :Big Grin:  :EEK!:

----------


## vasco

> gouden contacten!!!???? toemaar



Die haal je dan ook bij de juwelier en deze kabels berg je op in een kluis  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jason_

> Die haal je dan ook bij de juwelier en deze kabels berg je op in een kluis



haha Precies.
ik bedoelde natuurlijk vergulde  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jason_

Weer wat uitbreidingen gedaan,

2 subs erbij, dus nu 2 subs + 1 top perkant

En verder nog 2 Master Audio EL12 als monitor/ kleine set!

Heb volgende week veel te doen, zal dan ook foto's posten van die dagen!

----------


## Jason_

Vorige week en deze week veel basis school musicals gedaan waarvan 2 in een kerk, en nog een examenfeest.
Hier wat foto's:

Foto 1 ( examen feest )
Foto 2 ( deze set mag trouwens weg ivm aanschaf andere Master set)
Foto 3
Foto 4 ( Nooit gedacht dat ik daar nog eens zou zitten.. :Embarrassment: )
Foto 5
Foto 6
Foto 7 Dag Juffrouw  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Foto 8

Ik hoor graag tips!

----------


## Ralph Hees

Hallo,

Op foto 5 staat er in het midden een statief, dat lijkt me wel storend voor het publiek als er midden voor het podium een paal staat. Dus ik zou als k jou was links en rechts een t4 hebben gezet.

Is het wel verstandig om een keyboard statief te gebruiken om je setje op te zetten? Ik zou het zelf niet graag proberen.

Voor de rest niet veel op te merken, ziet er prima uit.


Groetjes Ralph

----------


## stekelvarke

De enige opmerking die ik heb is de afwerking van de kabels op foto 1 (Wellicht valt dit harder op op de foto als in het echt). Eerst vanuit de movinghead/4 bar/laser recht naar omhoog, dan over de brug en dan terug recht naar benden.

Voor de rest zit alles mooi in cases enzo, dus doe zo verder.

----------


## Jordy01

Ja dit klopt.. Deze foto's zijn gemaakt tijdens de opbouw.. 

Tijdens de show was alles weg gewerkt..  :Wink:

----------


## Jason_

> Hallo,
> 
> Op foto 5 staat er in het midden een statief, dat lijkt me wel storend voor het publiek als er midden voor het podium een paal staat. Dus ik zou als k jou was links en rechts een t4 hebben gezet.
> 
> Is het wel verstandig om een keyboard statief te gebruiken om je setje op te zetten? Ik zou het zelf niet graag proberen.
> 
> Voor de rest niet veel op te merken, ziet er prima uit.
> 
> 
> Groetjes Ralph



Hello Ralph, 

Over dat statief, Tja het was kiezen tussen een statief midden in de zaal, of halve kindjes op het podium zien lopen... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Dus ben voor de eerste optie gegaan...

Dat keyboard statief is wel redelijk stabiel,
Onder de Case die erop staat heb ik wel profieltjes gezet, dat hij er niet af kan schuiven  :Wink:

----------


## Starlight light and sound

Wat heb je voor zo'n bord maken betaald als ik vragen mag?

----------


## Jordy01

> Wat heb je voor zo'n bord maken betaald als ik vragen mag?






We hebben 65,- per bord betaald..

----------


## DJ-Wesley

Hey.

Hier nog de beloofde foto's van 8 sep BQQ 


http://img149.imageshack.us/img149/2652/76898503ps0.jpg
http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/6641/94938438ks6.jpg
http://img66.imageshack.us/img66/4927/46789205rl4.jpg
http://img144.imageshack.us/img144/5831/61711929kk1.jpg
http://img129.imageshack.us/img129/6542/61730338fb9.jpg
http://img66.imageshack.us/img66/7724/12980053rw7.jpg
http://img144.imageshack.us/img144/5210/80893965ny2.jpg
http://img129.imageshack.us/img129/3130/41520632jr1.jpg
http://img113.imageshack.us/img113/9300/10nt5.jpg
http://img129.imageshack.us/img129/5492/11qz0.jpg
http://img113.imageshack.us/img113/5483/12sy5.jpg
http://img113.imageshack.us/img113/6007/13uq0.jpg


Geluid:


2x Top dap audio 13 
2X sub dap audio 15 
2x vx700 
1X Dubbel CD speler 
1X Mengpaneel beat 6 mk2 

Licht:

1x Jumbo Strobe DMX MKII 1800W DMX Strobe
2X Mushroom disco effect + G haak 
4X PAR 56 short 
1X Showtec t-bar DMX 
1X Rookmachine 700watt + G haak 
2X Scanners dynamo Jbsystems DMX + G haak 
2X 3 meter truss 
1X DMX controller met joystick 

Exus voor al die link's probleemen met het UP-Date op een site.

ouden link. Vliegtarieven.nl Fotoalbum

Ik hoor het wel. Vriendelijke groet, Wesley / Frans

----------


## Stoney3K

Ziet er strak uit, het valt me wel op dat die truss een aardig stukje aan het doorhangen is, zie op deze foto:

http://img113.imageshack.us/img113/9300/10nt5.jpg

----------


## DJ-Wesley

ja idd ik zie het  :Confused:  raar


dan is die niet goed gekopelt meestal zittie wel strak aan elkaar.

----------


## stefan90kauw

> ja idd ik zie het  raar



Nee?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Of je hebt gewoon teveel ingehangen, wat mij sterk lijkt op zo'n afstand.
Of je zult iets moeten verplaatsen waardoor je het gewicht beter verdeeld.
Of, zoals je zelf al aangaf, dat ze misschien verkeerd of niet goed gekoppeld zijn. Wat ik dan weer niet hoop voor je, want ik denk dat dat behoooorlijk slecht had af kunnen hopen.

Verder ziet je drive-in er wel strak uit! Lekker doorprutsen zo.  :Smile:

----------


## DJ-Wesley

bedankt dat je het strak vint. morgen ( woendag 24 oktober ) Gaan
we nieuwe 4x pareset + Dimbar. 

dus ja. dan woort het setje wat mooier. bases licht. 

en dan kan je beetje ofwissle van je lichte wat we zelf hebben BV.

2x 3m trus en daar op 2x dimbar 1x strobo. GAS   :Big Grin: 

maar ja daarna gaan we veel cases kopen er kom een nieuwe dj gear allen maal ik case. lichte case. en mischien speaker case die moetten we dan zelf op maat maken ik kan het wel op maat laten maken maar ja. dat kost ook best veel Of niet?  

Wesley.

----------


## Stoney3K

Mijn prioriteit ligt nu eerst bij cases voordat ik nieuwe rigging en licht aan ga kopen. En ik wil me in de toekomst meer gaan concentreren op kleinere zalen met wat minder vermogensaanbod -- veel LED-parren dus. Misschien dat ShowTec nog eens een LED Sunstrip op de markt gaat brengen, dat zou leuk zijn!

----------


## DJP-BIM

> We hebben nu ook nog 3 stuks Trespa borden laten maken.. Met het nieuwe Logo van onze drive in show..
> 
> *>> FOTO*



 
leuk bord, ontwerp komt me wel heel bekend voor  :EEK!:

----------


## DJ-Wesley

uhhh ?  hmm ?

----------


## Jason_

> leuk bord, ontwerp komt me wel heel bekend voor



 
Even voor de Duidelijkheid,
Tegen over Dj wesley,
dit komt doordat ons topic voor jou bericht staat..

Maar voor de duidelijkheid,
de fotos van DJ wesley zijn niet van onze drive in...

Maar afijn:

Waar komt het je bekend van voor?  :Smile:

----------


## DJP-BIM

hmm... 

mischien van de stickers op mijn bus :P 
mischien van mijn website :P 
mischien wel van mijn bord 
mischien wel van mijn visitekaartjes

----------


## vasco

Nu gebruiken veel mensen een verticale streep als scheiding tegenwoordig dus als je je wilt onderscheiden doe je dat juist niet.

Moet DJ-BIM in deze wel gelijk geven, ontwerp is wel heel erg gelijk.
Nu is dit ook wel het meest fantasieloze ontwerp dat je veel vaker tegenkomt.
Hiermee wil ik niet schoppen tegen iemand maar het is gewoon een fijt.

In dit geval dus toeval of ...

----------


## Jason_

Allright,
Back on topic..

Ondertussen is er ook een nieuwe geluidset van Master bijgekomen,
de MD2 set(met Dpu3K6).

Erg leuk setje.. :Cool:

----------


## Jordy01

Hier onder weer een update van een aantal fotos.

*- Europa cup FVT* 




TV Rijnmond was er ook...

*- Kerst musical*






*- Ministerie van Financiën Kerst Party 2007* (DEN HAAG)

----------


## djjaimy

Hallo,

ik ben pas begonnen met drive in disco met myn vriend en nou wil ik een geluid set gaan kopen. mijn buget ligt rond 1000 euro excl. btw nou ben ik naar winkel gegaan en hebben ze me deze speakers geadviseerd 2x rw-15 MKII & 2x Rw-18b MKII. + dap palladium 2000 kabels gratis.

mijn vraag is heeft iemand hier ervaring mee?
en ik zit ook beetje te kijken met het vermogen want ik ga nu 1000,- uit geven en in de winkel zijden ze voor 150 man en ik vindt dat beetje weinig als ik zo veel uit geef (ben nog maar 12). en klopt 150 man trouwens ook?

en er staat bij de rw-15  240 rms / 480 program / 960 peak 
wat betekend die 480 program? kan ik dit vergelijken met rms?
want bij sommige speakers is het rms de helft van peak. en kan ik er gewoon 480 watt rms door heen blazen en dat ze dit vol houden zonder rook. :Confused:  :Confused: 

en met watt snap ik nog niet echt. gaat een speaker van 600 watt nou 1x zo hard als een speaker van 300 watt? :Confused:

----------


## Meijer

Ga eerst jezelf eens lekker inlezen in alle mogelijkheden. DAP RW series zou ik niet doen. Kijk eens naar een actief setje, of 2de hands, of huur. 

RMS vermogen is het belangrijkste, en vermogen zegt ook weer weinig over hoe hard de box gaat. 600 watt gaat niet 2x 'zo hard' als 300 watt. Dit hangt af van de gevoeligheid. Een 600 watt RMS box met 95 db/W/m produceert dezelfde geluidsdruk als een 300 watt RMS box met 98 db/W/m, of een 150 watt RMS box met 101 db/W/m. (niet helemaal, afgerond) Vermogen zegt dus niet alles. Maar lees je eerst eens een paar maanden in, je bent namelijk niet de eerste tiener die een eigen drive-in wil beginnen....

Wou er niet teveel over zeggen: maar dit is het goede forum: 
DRIVE-IN SHOW FORUM - J en H Licht en Geluid® Forum

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> en met watt snap ik nog niet echt. gaat een speaker van 600 watt nou 1x zo hard als een speaker van 300 watt?



Nee, maar 3 Db. 
Maar dat is ook afhankelijk van het rendement. Een luidspreker met een lage belastbaarheid maar een hoog rendement kan zeker harder gaan dan een luidspreker met een hoge belastbaarheid maar een laag rendement.

Ook die '150 man' is volledig afhankelijk van de ruimte waarin je staat. Buiten zal dit bijvoorbeeld veel lager zijn dan binnen in een ruimte met een goede akoestiek.


Ik zou voorstellen om eens 2e hands te kijken. Dan kun je veel beter materiaal kopen voor je geld.

Groeten Hugo

----------


## vasco

> ...ik zit ook beetje te kijken met het vermogen want ik ga nu 1000,- uit geven en in de winkel zijden ze voor 150 man en ik vindt dat beetje weinig als ik zo veel uit geef...



Even los van jou leeftijd, snap dat je op jou leeftijd 1000 euro veel vind.

Op 12 jaar wil je een set kopen, die set kost dus 1000 euro en kan volgens de verkoper 150 man aan. Nu is het aantal mensen aankunnen nogal afhankelijk van factoren waarvan hier al wat zijn genoemt.

Jij vindt eigenlijk de verhouding prijs/prestatie niet goed genoeg lees ik in je verhaal. Jij verwacht voor 1000 euro meer. Ik denk dat ik jou met zekerheid kan zeggen dat je voor die 1000 euro waarschijnlijk zelfs nog wel wat minder mag verwachten dan 150 man met deze set. Daarnaast is het misschien ook handig te denken of jij al zulke zalen gaat bespelen of dat je kleinschaliger gaat beginnen.

Voor de rest van je vragen, gebruik eens de zoekfunctie van dit forum en lees je in.

----------


## stefan90kauw

> ...en ik wil meer naar de theater spots overgaan.



Dat kan je doen, maar als je vervolgens ook echte theater lampen erin doet, dan hebben ze een 'opstart' tijd en een 'afkoeltijd' (kan de vaktermen zo niet in me halen)
Oftewel, het duurt wat langer voor er licht uit komt, en als je ze vervolgens uitschakeld gloeien ze na.
Bij Parren is dat een stuk minder.

Als je over wil stappen naar theater voorstellingen moet je het hele verhaal hierboven een beetje vergeten. :P
Als je Drive-in wil blijven doen zou ik Parren gebruiken.

----------


## laserguy

Nou je hebt gewone PC-tjes waar gewoon een Raylight lamp 500 Watt inzit hoor (zelfde als bij PAR + reflector). Met die dingen heb je dus geen opstart- en afkoeltijden.

----------


## Disco4all

Hallo wij hebben een drive-in showtje genaamd disco4all met een site Welkom op de site van Disco4all

Onze apparatuur Qua geluid:
1x Soundcraft 7 kanaals mengpaneel
1x Numark mp-302 dubbele mp3 speler
1x Muziek Computer (amd 2400+ ruim 150 gb muziek 20.000 nummers).
1x Md speler
2x Dap k-115 Boxjes 300w
2x Zelfbouw boxjes (wel goede speakers merk geen idee) 350w
1x Qsc plx 1602 (2x 800w versterker).

Licht:
8x Par 56 short can polished
2x The winner 2
1x Derby
3x moonflower
1x logoscanner'tje
3x Rookmachine : 1x mc crypt , 1x showtec en 1x american dj allemaal 700w.


dit is een foto van onze gear:








Wat vinden jullie ervan?
BTW we zijn nog niet zo heel lang ermee bezig dus tja.. dan kun je ook niet heel veel verwachten.
Onze volgende aankoop wordt een Martin Freekie dmx controller met een Martin SCX-250 scan
Die 2e the winner 2 staat niet op deze foto omdat we die waren vergeten

----------


## jens

lang bezig of niet, vind dat jullie aleen aardig leuke set hebben

lijkt tegenwoordig wel of het allemaal niks meer kost....dat ik begon was ik trots dat ik een keer een double derby had die ik aan en uit kon schakelen...volgens mij was die nog een dikke 400 gulden in de aanschaf... :Big Grin:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

ik zou eerst eens wat doen aan die hele kabel meuk als ik jullie was, weg met die hobbybob tuinkabels maar een nette multie of dmx barretjes en natuurlijke degelijke stekkerdozen..

verder vind ik dat jullie een beste stelling hebben staan op volgens mij 2 admiral?? statievjes ik heb ook nog ergens 2 van die lange lellen maar  blijft toch bij een t bar ...weet niet wat jullie constructie weegt en alles  maar 
vind het zelf een flinke gok die je neemt....vooral 1 vleugelmoertje die de boel omhoog moet houden...vind het niet echt safe...ik zou je even gaan verdiepen in het rigging forum en de specificaties van je statieven + truss even opzoeken om uit te vinden hoe alles in elkaar steekt! zoals bijv ook safety kabels om je effecten en 4 bar! zou toch zonde zijn als het een keer in elkaar zakt!....vooral als er iemend onder staat!!

tja verder kwa geluid en zo heb je een leuke beginners set...en de dj bar is ook verzorgt en netjes!!

veel succes verder!

----------


## Disco4all

ja wij gebruiken admiral standaards :Wink:  maar die is wel verstevigd op onze manier
het gewicht is ongeveer 100 kg denk ik (gok ik:P)
en qua lichtsturing is dan een Martin freekie met een paar van die martin scx-250's leuk?

----------


## brammetje

Hey.
foto's:
Fotoalbum, Gratis Online! Uw Digitale Foto's in een Online Fotoalbum bij Mijn Album!



Geluid:
Speakers
USB-mengpaneel
HP Laptop
Draadloze microfoon
Versterker

Licht:
Alien 250 (Space 250 dmx scanner)
Mushroom
Zelfgemaakte par lampen
Moonflower
Moonflower
Wildflower
192 kanaals Dmx controller
10-flash controller
Stroboscoop
Rookmachine
Lichtbrug

Dit was al mijn spul.
ik ben net ongeveer 3 maanden bezig met me drive in.
Wat vinden jullie van een beginnende drive in van een 11 jarige?
Graag opmerkingen en tips voor wat pro spul.

binnenkort ga ik 8x par 56 halen met 2 multidims!

Graag opmerkingen en tips.

----------


## flash-a-new-generation

beste bram,

ziet er voor een 11-jarige niet verkeerd uit. het is natuurlijk van belang om eerst die parren te vervangen. maar houdt één ding in de gaten: let op wat je koopt!! goedkoop is meestal duurkoop!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  daarnaast als je wat vaker op feestjes mag komen moet je je luidsprekersetje vervangen..

ga verder zo door en blijf investeren als je hier in wil doorgaan.. ik heb momenteel een zeer royale sets bij elkaar gespaard en dat komt door hard werken en vastberadenheid! dan komt het zeker goed.

----------


## DJ JPCK

Hierbij wat foto's en Specs van mijn Drive Inn Show. Ben net 13 Jaar. 


Foto’s van de Drive Inn show 

Foto's van Drive Inn show Met de nieuwe boxen





Specs

Geluid:

2x Boxen Dap Audio Mc 12
1x Mixer Reloop RMX 3 
1x Dubbele Cd-speler Numark CDN 88 
1x Versterker American Audio VLP 1500
3x Microfoon Hq Power st 139 

Licht:

1x DMX Bar Showtec Slidingshowbar 4 
4x Par 46 Showtec  
4x Par 56 long DTS
1x Moonflower Showtec  
2x Scanner Martin Scx 600 (huur ik) 
1x Stroboscoop Geni FL 1800d (huur ik)

Rigging/Kabels/Flightcases

2x Boxstatieven Dap Audio  
1x Lichtstatief JB-ystems LS 64
1x Cd-koffer Dap Audio 
1x Flightcase Dap Audio 
1x Afrokdoek Markt 

Ben nu een half jaartje bezig.

Volgende investering wordt nieuwe boxen of tweede Dmx bar met par 56 long lampen
Nog tips of opmerkingen? Wat zou ik kunnen vragen? 

Greetz JP

----------


## jurjen_barel

Om te beginnen: welkom!

Op zich geen verkeerd lijstje voor een 13-jarige. Foto's kan ik niet bekijken, want die staan op je eigen harde schijf en niet op internet (MS Word is ook geen handig programma om websites te ontwikkelen).

Wat betreft het schoolfeest: ik zou geen 500 man doen in zo'n zaal met wat je nu hebt aan apparatuur. (Ik heb trouwens mijn twijfels over of er zoveel mensen in die zaal passen.) Ik begrijp je enthousiasme om grotere klussen aan te nemen, maar je haalt het gewoon niet (zowel met je licht als geluid). Ik zou deze klus uitbesteden aan een andere drive-in show.

----------


## 4uss

> Moet voor een school draaien in de aula zon 4,5 meter hoog en 10 meter breed en 10 meter lang (Dit is de Dansvoer). Er komt ongeveer 500 man. 
> Welk licht doet het goed op schoolFeesten? Ik zat te denken aan 2 fourbarren met par 56 en 2 scans met een martin dmx usb controller (eventueel gehuurd). 
> Hoeveel watt aan geluid heb je nodig? Budget ongeveer  250,-



Ik zou het met mijn eigen apparatuur niet eens aandurven, en dan heb ik het over een HK Elias PX-setje van 1600Watt RMS (2x Sub, 2x Top). Voor 500 man heb je echt wel aardig wat power nodig. Daarnaast ga je met je licht ook nooit uitkomen, want dan wordt het wel erg donker in de zaal...

----------


## Robert H

Keurig setje voor iemand van jouw leeftijd. Zo te zien heb je er een hoop lol aan en da's het belangrijkste. Kijk de komende jaren goed om je heen, luister naar al het goedbedoelde advies en doe je best!


Ik wil je trouwens nog ergens mee complimenteren, maar dat heeft niets met je setup te maken. Qua spullen zullen veel lieden op dit forum je ongetwijfeld de baas zijn, maar dit geldt zeer zeker niet voor jouw kennis van onze taal. Misschien is het voor jou vanzelfsprekend om niet die tenenkrommende breezah-taal te gebruiken, maar helaas is het tegenwoordig meer uitzondering dan regel. Hopelijk is deze eerste post op dit forum een indicatie voor de manier waarop jij je zaken aanpakt. In dat geval maak ik me geen zorgen over de toekomst van jouw winkeltje!

----------


## ikweetvannix

> ...
> 
> 
> Ik wil je trouwens nog ergens mee complimenteren, maar dat heeft niets met je setup te maken. Qua spullen zullen veel lieden op dit forum je ongetwijfeld de baas zijn, maar dit geldt zeer zeker niet voor jouw kennis van onze taal. Misschien is het voor jou vanzelfsprekend om niet die tenenkrommende breezah-taal te gebruiken, maar helaas is het tegenwoordig meer uitzondering dan regel. Hopelijk is deze eerste post op dit forum een indicatie voor de manier waarop jij je zaken aanpakt. In dat geval maak ik me geen zorgen over de toekomst van jouw winkeltje!



En daar sluit ik me volledig bij aan. Ongelofelijk wat er hier af en toe voorbij komt  :Smile: 

Wat betreft het setje: Investeer niet teveel in budget-audio (DAP, Behringer, meuk van de Conrad/Kijkshop). Spaar liever door en koop iets leuks, je zult later merken dat je er veel meer plezier van hebt, omdat het over tien jaar nog werkt, en nog steeds zijn waarde heeft. Ik weet dat dit een beetje belerend klinkt, vind ik zelf ook altijd, maar als je serieus door wilt gaan is dit de beste tip die gegeven kan worden  :Smile:

----------


## Jupilears

ik wil nog even inhaken op je klus.
Wat is je publiek? Kinderen tieners mensen die vaker uitgaan volwassen?
Want bij een kleine kinder disco hoeft het allemaal niet zo spectaculair, willen willen tenslotte niet met een set van 5kw de trommelvliesjes laten barsten he?

Affein even wat ik je nu al kan vertellen: 10 bij 10 is een flink opervlak voor een drive in als je die ruimte helemaal wil belichten. Dan red je het niet met 2 fourbars en 2 scx 600 scanners. vooral als de zaal vol staat. Dus dan ga ik meteen denken aan truss constructie en veel (intiligent) licht. En qua geluid ga je het met 500 watt denk ik helaas ook niet redden.
Maar ja ik ben een lichtman en geen dj he!

Begrijp me niet verkeerd, Ook ik prijs je anthousiasme en je (ondanks je leeftijd) Technische kennis. Toen ik 11 was vond ik het bijzonder dat er uit dat zwarte kistje rook kwam! Houd het voorlopig bij de dingen die je doet (verjaardagen fuifen enz.) En spaar voor qualiteit! wat je tegenwoordig al wel niet op marktplaats kunt vinden! of natuurlijk de mannen van J&H  :Wink:

----------


## DJ JPCK

Beste Jupilears,

Het is voor de brugklassen. 

Was van plan om 2400 watt aan geluid neertezetten.
Normaal gesproken worden er twee four barren gebruikt en 4 stand-alone effecten. 

8x 300 watt en 2x 250 watt (2900watt) is veel licht, ik zit een beetje met het budget. Anders zouden er truss-constructies en intelligent licht kunnen worden gehuurd

Een fotootje van hoe het normaal gesproken gaat, ze hebben nu mij gevraagd. Zoals te zien aardig wat licht. Op de foto 2 fourbarren en twee scans/scanners en 2000watt rookmachine.

----------


## Lars Angeles

Ik reageer op een bericht van bijna 2 jaar oud, als dat niet mag, dan sorry, blijkbaar overheen gelezen.





> nee, deze kunnen niet verder.
> wel heb ik daar zelf over gedacht om dat zelf een beetje te proberen te maken. (=nog niet gelukt)



Waarschijnlijk heb je de drie poten van de stand's verkeer om. Ze hebben aan het einde een asymmentrisch einde (boven en onder). Ik dacht dat ze andersom moeten, maar misschien vergis ik me.

Het zal btw ook wel zo zijn dat je na twee jaar (:P) al veeeeeeel meer vooruit gegaan bent met al je spullen enzo. Dan sorry, maar ik dacht, ik probeer het gewoon(A)

Gr, Lars

----------


## djsunnyday

> timo: je roept op de eerste pagina iets over illegaal...gebrande cds zijn inderdaad illegaal (tenzij aangetoont dat je ze bij een betaalde download hebt gekocht (freerecord,id&t.. dat soort dingen))
> 
> denk er wel aan... dat ALS jij echt feesten gaat draaien en je wil het niet illegaal doen, je je zal moeten aanmelden bij de kamer van koophandel... en dus ook bij belastingdienst.. maar omdat jij 13 bent wordt dit nogal een probleem in de zin van dat je ouders dan totaal verantwoordelijk voor jou "domme" acties zijn die eventueel kunnen voordoen.. denk hier wel goed overna...
> 
> mijn mening is dat ik liever zou zien dat je je inderdaad aanmeld bij kvk... het kost wat meer... maar je bent wel 100% legaal.. en je scheidt je in een keer af van de "marktverziekers" ;-) goeie zaak als je het mij vraagt... maar begin eerst is bij vrienden en familie feestjes te draaien ;-)
> 
> 
> nog even over die truss... duur?? jah wat noem je duur?? rondom de 200 euro voor een 3 meter stuk vind ik niet duur.. het is veilig (als je ze goed gebruikt) en nog licht bovendien.. dus eigenlijk een zeer goeie investering...
> 
> wat je met deze info doet, is aan jezelf natuurlijk ;-) het zijn alleen maar tips...



Even een reactie op een post bijna aan het begin

Over de kvk. Ik ben hier ook geweest en heb daar advies gevraagt wat je kunt doen. 

Daarbij kreeg ik het advies NIET aan te melden, MAAR wel gewoon de feesten op te geven bij de belasting dienst. De kvk vertelde mijn dat het enkel extra kosten waren voor een kleinverdiener die eingelijk zelfs niet na 23.00 uur mag werken. Ook kwamen er dan andre instanties bij kijken die weer geld wilden.

Dus. Gewoon je belastingcentjes betalen die je per feestje opgeeft en de kvk kan nog wel even wachten. Mensen vragen alleen om kvk omdat ze eingelijk zekerheid willen dat jij je feestjes opgeeft/ niet zwart werkt.

Zover ik het goed heb. Heb ik met veel plezier mijn ervaring gedeeld

Groetenn

----------


## DJ JPCK

> Hierbij wat foto's en Specs van mijn Drive Inn Show. Ben net 13 Jaar. 
> 
> 
> Foto’s van de Drive Inn show 
> 
> Foto's van Drive Inn show Met de nieuwe boxen
> 
> Specs
> 
> ...



Wat zou ik voor een Avond kunnen vragen?

----------


## LJKEVIN

> Wat zou ik voor een Avond kunnen vragen?



Tjah, dat ligt helemaal aan jou.

Aan de foto's te zien lijk je me nog niet echt oud, 
niet erg natuurlijk.. maar daar moet je wat betreft ervaring/kennis wel rekening mee houden.

De foto's op je site die ik bekeken heb, daar zie ik ook lichtorgels e.d.
TIP: VERKOOP DIE PRUTTEL :Wink: 

Leuk meubeltje doet al snel goed, of in ieder geval een leuk afgerokt geheel.


echt een prijs kan ik niet zeggen wat je moet vragen..dat ligt puur aan jezelf.

tip: kijk eens wat je puur voor materiaal huur betaald.. (stel jij huurt een soortgelijke set bij een ander..) + je eigen marge.. je draait immers niet voor niets (mag ik hopen)

Groeten en succes

----------


## PeterZwart

> Beste Jupilears,
> 
> Het is voor de brugklassen. 
> 
> Was van plan om 2400 watt aan geluid neertezetten.
> Normaal gesproken worden er twee four barren gebruikt en 4 stand-alone effecten. 
> 
> 8x 300 watt en 2x 250 watt (2900watt) is veel licht, ik zit een beetje met het budget. Anders zouden er truss-constructies en intelligent licht kunnen worden gehuurd
> 
> Een fotootje van hoe het normaal gesproken gaat, ze hebben nu mij gevraagd. Zoals te zien aardig wat licht. Op de foto 2 fourbarren en twee scans/scanners en 2000watt rookmachine.




die foto die ik erbij zag staan.. lijkt nog vrij uitgebreidt, is het ongeveer vergelijkbaar met wat ik 2 jaar terug ook gedaan heb? (net een nieuwe post over gemaakt.. moet vrij makkelijk te vinden zijn denk ik)
Daar was ik zelf ook 13/14, ik werd heel goed ondersteund door iemand van een andere drive in show, werd ook niet gedaan met eigen materiaal.. misschien een idee voor jou om het uit te besteden aan een andere drive in show.. maar dan onder de voorwaarde dat je wel met ze samenwerkt voor dat feest?

let er vooral op dat je niet teveel op je neemt dan wat je aankunt..
op die manier ben ik er ook 1xtje onderuit gegaan!

Denk dat de anderen het hierover wel met mij eens zijn?

----------


## DJ JPCK

> Hierbij wat foto's en Specs van mijn Drive Inn Show. Ben net 13 Jaar. 
> 
> 
> Foto’s van de Drive Inn show 
> 
> Foto's van Drive Inn show Met de nieuwe boxen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Update van de apparatuur, Wat zou de beste volgende aankoop kunnen zijn?

----------


## flash-a-new-generation

euhmm.. niet zo moeilijk. luidsprekers! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

licht.. nou ik zou eerst zorgen voor basis licht. oftewel setje parren 2 fourbarren al dan niet actief met 300/500watters. daar heb je in het begin meer als zat aan. maar ik zou eerst je geluid fatsoenlijk maken (mits dit rendabel is aantal en type optredens) 
dus:
- een fatsoenlijke set speakers en amp (of actief). kan 2ehands
- kwalitatieve mixer, je kunt het verschil echt goed horen met budget!
- cdspelers.. maar deze had je al?

in ieder geval veel succes

----------


## flash-a-new-generation

nou dan ook maar een duit in het zakje. kleine update van de 2008 show

 

niet echt duidelijk maar vooruit. de nieuwe show bestaat uit:
geluid:
Mackie SRM450 set icm SRS1500 subjes;
Audient ASP312 of Behringer FBQ1502 Eq; 
Denon DN-X1500s icm Pioneer CDJ800mk1;
laptopje om het pakket nummers te vergroten en natuurlijk de nodige cdtjes;
Sennheiser EW300 set of gewoon een Shure SM58;
Licht:
Interal T30 trussing;
Doughty Nebula 33 Wind-ups
Futurelight MH660 Spots;
Robe XT250 Spots;
Futurelight PHS200 Spots;
Futurelight DJ200 Scans;
Futurelight CY200 Barrelscans;
Eurolite DTB405 t-bars incl PAR56 300wMFL;
Geni FL1800D stroboscoop;
Showtec 2Blind Active;
Mushrooms icm EDX-4 Dimmer (staat op specials) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Antari Z-1200 Rookdoos;
MA Lightcommander 12/2;
Scancommander geval.

daar doen we het 2008 mee. best vette show geprogt dus we kunnen er voorlopig wel mee door. 

PS: ik zoek nog wel een lichtboy die zo nu en dan zou willen bouwen schuiven bij de grotere evenementen. in de buurt van Boxmeer offcourse

----------


## stekelvarke

zowel de foto als het lijstje zien er wel dik OK uit.
Het enige wat me opvalt is dat je nogal een heleboel verschillende merken en types van intelligent licht hebt. Is het niet beter om er een aantal te verkopen en om voor één type scan en één type movinghead te kiezen?

Dat scancommander geval, is dat een MA scancommander?

----------


## AH

> PS: ik zoek nog wel een lichtboy die zo nu en dan zou willen bouwen schuiven bij de grotere evenementen. in de buurt van Boxmeer offcourse



Als ik zo naar de foto kijk, is je Crew inderdaad wat verouderd :Big Grin:

----------


## flash-a-new-generation

:Big Grin: 



> Als ik zo naar de foto kijk, is je Crew inderdaad wat verouderd



het is innerdaad lastig om nog goede bodyguards te vinden. maar deze mannen kunnen wel knokken als het moet :Big Grin: .

@ stekelvarke: Trouwens de MH660 en de XT250 hebben exact hetzelfde dmxschema. de waardes zijn hetzelfde eveneens als de standaard gobo's en zelfs de snelheid is hetzelfde. de optiek van de XT is wel wat beter.

dat lichttafeltje is zn JB scangeval. ik wil wel graag die tafels vervangen door een scancommander van MA maar daar is momenteel de prioriteit niet bij. daarnaast wordt mijn eigen licht vaak gecombineerd met het verhuurbedrijf waar ik hobby en die stuurt dan de handel wel aan.

maar dat terzijde.

----------


## stekelvarke

Ik denk dat Timo anderhalf jaar later wel al een keuze gemaakt geeft..

----------


## bc1

hey.
YouTube - B-C Drive in show Apparatuur & discolampen
Dit is al ons apparatuur!!
Heeft u tips zou ik het graag willen weten!
Ik ben 12 jaar en heb net 3 maanden een drive in show.
En wat vind je ervan?

Groeten bram.

----------


## DJ Rudie

Ik zeg een hele mooie drive-inn. Ik zou een mooie dubbele cd-speler kopen ik heb zelf een Denon 2500F. Is wel ouder type dus let erop als je een 2e handse koopt dat ie in een goede staat verkeerd anders kun je dat ding na 3 feestjes weer wegdoen.
En al die par-lampen als er is een par kapot gaan :Smile: . Ik zou zo doorgaan want ik ken een dj en die is 17 jaar en draait over 2 weken met zij eigen set van 20 Kw continue op een feest voor 1000 man dus als jij dat ook over een paar jaar voor elkaar bokst: PETJE AF

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> nou dan ook maar een duit in het zakje. kleine update van de 2008 show



Leuke aanvulling inderdaad. Maarre, zijn die oudjes nu echt zoveel gevoeliger voor storing? En heb je ze gecased?  :Big Grin: 

Nette show!
Groet, Rob.

----------


## salsa

Hoe transport je die oudjes, zonder ze een complex aan te praten, ook in zwarte kisten :Big Grin: ?
Opzich gooi je wel grote ogen als je hiermee bij de klant aan komt" Hallo, wij komen ff opbouwen en afbreken.. Zullen we maar?"

Je lijstje ziet er best belofend uit!

Ziet er tof uit hoor!

Dave

----------


## flash-a-new-generation

Natuurlijk is alles netjes gecased. ik gebruik daarvoor I-pac cases en POEL cases. de nieuwe POEL bouwt cases louter voor Axys (Duran Audio) maar ik ben de trotse bezitter van een aantal "meesterwerken".

voor de crew, lees oudjes, had ik een transporttas in gedachte maar helaas zijn er maar weinig die zoiets kunnen maken. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ik heb dan toch maar vriendelijk later op de avond naar huis geholpen :Big Grin: 

allen een fijn weekend gewenst.

----------


## JeKo Drive-in Show

hallo dan!

hier ook onze show op het forum



geluid:

4x 18" basskist met daar in Gauss Speakers 500watt
2x 15" 2" jbl toppen 600watt
1x crown xs 900
1x qsc rmx 2450
1x dbx driverack pa
2x us blaster top loader
1x pioneer cdj-100
1x mengpaneel behringer 1622fxpro
1x shure draadloze mic
1x Q7 mic
1x laptob(bpm studio)

licht:

8x parren 56
2x futurelight H-150 scans
2x futurelight Movingheads (niet te zien op deze foto: volgt nog)
4 meter truss
2x windup statief
1x robe dmx control 24 pro
1x glp par controller bulgin
zwart doek aan de truss

en dat alles in flightcases in de aanhanger  :Smile: 


mochten jullie adviezen over hoe wij onze standaard show kunnen verbeteren hoor ik het graag.

Groetn JeKo Drive-in

----------


## laserguy

Tja dat weet je zelf ook wel: die US Blaster dingen buiten en een Pioneer CDJ400 of zo erbij  :Wink: .
Afhankelijk van je draaistijl en "skilzz" naar een echte dj tafel overgaan. Let op ik heb niets tegen die UB1622FXPRO hoor maar die knopjes naast die schuiven zijn niet echt makkelijk om kunstjes uit te halen met de faders.
Voor de rest: NETJES!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Edje

Waar wil je trouwens die movingheads plaatsen? want ik zie nu weinig ruimte in de truss.

----------


## flash-a-new-generation

ik vind die truss nogal raar geplaatst. waarom zit die zo? heb je geen normale trussklemmen? het zal ongetwijfeld werken maar euh ik ben wel benieuwd waarom je gekozen hebt voor die oplossing? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  is denk ik eigen fabrikaat ofniet?

en op de foto hangen de scans wel "gevaarlijk" ver na buiten of zit ik er gewoon langs? verder ziet het er netjes uit.

naja. fijn weekend.

----------


## djsunnyday

> Waar wil je trouwens die movingheads plaatsen? want ik zie nu weinig ruimte in de truss.



Wat ik daar zie aan meters is waarschijnlijk 2 meter. nooit 4 meter. Dus stukje eraan en weer plaats genoeg.

Denk..  :Big Grin:

----------


## JeKo Drive-in Show

> Wat ik daar zie aan meters is waarschijnlijk 2 meter. nooit 4 meter. Dus stukje eraan en weer plaats genoeg.
> 
> Denk..



indd de truss op de foto is 3 meter, we gebruiken nu 2x 1,5 meter stukken
we hebben de movingheads op onze stackjes staan.

de scanners hangen opzich goed in de normale situatie, op de foto is de licht combinatie vrij krap ja.

nieuwe foto's zal ik er nog bij plaatsen

----------


## Jordy01

En hier onder de nieuwe equipment lijst van 2008.



Geluid :
2 Master Audio MD15ND
2 Master Audio MD15SW
1 Master Audio DPU 3k6 (amp)

2 Master Audio EL12 (monitoring)
1 Master Audio DX1000 (amp)

Set 1 : 
2 Pioneer CDJ1000mk3
1 Pioneer DJM800



Set 2 : 
1 Denon DN4500
1 Master Audio M1262



Licht :
2 Movingheads 575w HMI ( Showtec Club Spot 575,)
2 T4 Showbar 4 + 4 par 56 mfl
2 Shogun G-30 dmx Laser
2 Lightdesk pro 136
1 Showmaster 24
2 Antari Z800MKII
1 Antari Z1200MKII
(alles in cases )

Truss ed:
4 2 meter driehoek 30 truss
4 Wind up tiefje, 4 meters

----------


## Dirk Wijnen

Ik zie dat jullie gebruik maken van een Master Audio DX-2000 versterker, hoe bevalt die jullie? heeft die een beetje een degelijk geluid? Ik wil ze namelijk gebruiken voor op mijn RCF subjes.

----------


## Jordy01

> Ik zie dat jullie gebruik maken van een Master Audio DX-2000 versterker, hoe bevalt die jullie? heeft die een beetje een degelijk geluid? Ik wil ze namelijk gebruiken voor op mijn RCF subjes.



Jaa echt een super versterker !! & Super geluid !

----------


## Dirk Wijnen

Wij hebben QSC versterkers uit de RMX serie,, deze zijn ook best leuk.
Maar ik had een aanbod gekregen voor een Master Audio eindtrap, en namelijk niet echt ervaring heb met die Masters heb maar het is dus een beest :Big Grin: .. 
Klinkt hij ook lekker in het echte laag, want dat mis ik eigenlijk een beetje bij die QSC's.

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Als je een versterker wilt die echt lekker klinkt op het laag dan zou ik een Crest kopen. Maar dan wel de CA of Pro x001 series.

Groeten Hugo

----------


## Jordy01

wij hebben er voor gekozen om alles van het zelfde merk te nemen dus complete geluidssets.. alles van master.. en die combinatie klinkt goed..

----------


## Dirk Wijnen

Voor Crest heb ik ook al gekeken alleen die Master kan ik via via kopen, en ik ga ze binnekort even uitproberen. Als ik het lekker vind klinken dat koop ik ze en anders ga ik toch voor Crest of Carver oid.

----------


## DJ JPCK

Ik heb afgelopen maandag op een vrijmarkt gedraaid.
Het was een groot succes heb alleen maar positieve reacties gekregen.



Setje was:

2x Mc 12 Dap Audio Boxen
1x RMX 3 Reloop Mixer
1x CDN 88 Numark Cd-speler
1x VLP 1500 American Audio Versterker

1x Slidingshowbar met 4 par 56 long alu

1x Lichtstatief
2x boxstatief

1x Flightcase
1x Cd-koffer

3x kabel 10 meter
1x kabel 50 meter
2x verlengblok 3 polig
1x verlengblok 6 polig

Hebben jullie nog tips of opmerkingen/vragen?

----------


## Jordy01

> Voor Crest heb ik ook al gekeken alleen die Master kan ik via via kopen, en ik ga ze binnekort even uitproberen. Als ik het lekker vind klinken dat koop ik ze en anders ga ik toch voor Crest of Carver oid.



Tuurlijk gewoon even proberen  :Wink:  !

----------


## mistha

hallo

ik ben nieuw op dit forum.
en wilde even weten wat jullie van mijn drive-in vinden. 

foto's: Fotoalbum, Gratis Online! Uw Digitale Foto's in een Online Fotoalbum bij Mijn Album!

----------


## DJ_matthias

1) leuk rack voor je versterkers / cd-unit maar wat als je je speakers eens ergens anders moet zetten dan dichtbij jou? dan is het gedaan met je cdtjes... of je moest alles weer uit elkaar halen...
2) ook leuk die subs/toppen... zelfs met 2 versterkers! maar waar is je X-over?! of krijgt alles hetzelfde signaal...

----------


## Dirk Wijnen

Als ik jullie was dan had ik een kistje gemaakt voor je mengpaneel + cd speler. 
Dat werkt namelijk veel makkelijker

----------


## mistha

1.ja daar heb je gelijk in. maar hij kan er zo uit als het moet. zit met schroefjes vast. 2.de bijde verstekers krijgen het zelfde signaal binnen. maar ik heb 2 masters dus kan het nog een beetje regelen. en we gebruiken eigelijk nooit cd's we draaien met BPM op de computer

ps. bedankt voor de reactie

----------


## DJ_matthias

> 1.ja daar heb je gelijk in. maar hij kan er zo uit als het moet. zit met schroefjes vast. 2.de bijde verstekers krijgen het zelfde signaal binnen. maar ik heb 2 masters dus kan het nog een beetje regelen. en we gebruiken eigelijk nooit cd's we draaien met BPM op de computer
>  ps. bedankt voor de reactie



het principe van een X-over is dat hij het signaal splitst op de frequentie waar je subs het beter kunnen voortbrengen dan je toppen en omgekeerd
jij stuurt nu gwn 2 keer hetzelfde "volledige" signaal naar je toppen en subs... dat kan zelfs niet klinken volgens mij... haal eens snel een goedkoop X-overtje en je zal zien dat het 10 keer zo goed klinkt

----------


## lightzone

> 2.de bijde verstekers krijgen het zelfde signaal binnen. maar ik heb 2 masters dus kan het nog een beetje regelen.



het draait niet om de volume's maar om het feit dat  topjes zijn gemaakt voor  mid/high    en de subjes voor  low ....

----------


## mistha

oke dan moeten we inderdaad is aanschafen.

----------


## laserguy

Kontakspray is een NOODoplossing... als je faders gaan kraken, en het is niet door stilstaan, dan zijn ze versleten en moet je ze vervangen.

----------


## mistha

maar is het voor de rest wel een mooie set??. we hebben ook nog wat licht

1 jb system winner ii  :Smile:  ( eentje heb je niet veel aan weet ik maar is gewoon leuk) bestuuren we via de computer met "freestyler"
1 small mushroom
1 kleine strobe  :Stick Out Tongue:  (zo eentje van 18 watt :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: ) komt binnekort( meschien) een nieuwe 
1 rookmachine

----------


## mistha

> Kontakspray is een NOODoplossing... als je faders gaan kraken, en het is niet door stilstaan, dan zijn ze versleten en moet je ze vervangen.



nee dat is niet helemaal waar!! klein probleempje met bier  :Stick Out Tongue:  er was bier omgevallen in het mengpaneel. hoort geen bier op je draaitafel te staan weet ik. maar ja gebeurt af en toe. na het incident komt er geen bier meer op de tafel. je leert van je fouten

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

heb je een apparatuur lijstje?

Voor de rest kun je hier niet echt een oordeel over vellen...
De helft van jullie apparatuur is niet eens aangesloten op de foto (dus geen afwerking van bekabeling) en jullie lichtset ontbreekt..
Hierdoor kun je niet echt een goed mening vormen.

Hoe oud zijn jullie als ik vragen mag?

----------


## mistha

> heb je een apparatuur lijstje?
> 
> Voor de rest kun je hier niet echt een oordeel over vellen...
> De helft van jullie apparatuur is niet eens aangesloten op de foto (dus geen afwerking van bekabeling) en jullie lichtset ontbreekt..
> Hierdoor kun je niet echt een goed mening vormen.
> 
> Hoe oud zijn jullie als ik vragen mag?



ja die lijst weet ik hadde we geen tijd meer voor. moeten we nog keertje doen!. en we zijn 16 en 17 jaar. en de kabels waren nie aangesloten omdat het was aleen maar om foto's te maken voor op dit forum.

----------


## mistha

dit is de geluid's set

2 behringer s1800s 700watt 18"
2 jb system 200 watt tsx 12"
1 jb system vx 400
1 koolsound txa 800
menpaneel: jb system talent

----------


## laserguy

Voor de rest is het inderdaad een leuke set al kun je een Koolsound versterker nou niet echt professioneel noemen hé  :Wink:  Ik vind het een beetje jammer dat je daar niet hebt doorgespaard naar een echte deftige professionele versterker, vooral omdat hij op de subs staat(????) en dan heb je echt wel een goede versterker nodig voor een strakke bas. Die TSX-12 is ook maar een instapmodel maar ik denk dat het best nog tot zijn recht komt met die subs eronder ALS je idd een X-over gaat gebruiken.
Voor de rest best een leuke set voor de hobby-dj.

----------


## DJ JPCK

> Ik heb afgelopen maandag op een vrijmarkt gedraaid.
> Het was een groot succes heb alleen maar positieve reacties gekregen.
> 
> 
> 
> Setje was:
> 
> 2x Mc 12 Dap Audio Boxen
> 1x RMX 3 Reloop Mixer
> ...



 
Nog Tips of Opmerkingen? :Wink:

----------


## Stoney3K

> Nog Tips of Opmerkingen?



Prima basissetje! Tafel ook netjes afgerokt, ziet er strak uit.

Maareh...

Ligt jouw mixer nu IN de flightcase (op de versterker oid)? Ik zie alleen maar een leeg stuk rack  :Wink: 

Verder was ik even nieuwsgierig naar je lichtsturing. Gewoon ingebouwde programma's op de bar?

----------


## DJ JPCK

Beste stoney3k,

De mixer ligt los in de flightcase, ik moet er nog beugels voor kopen.
En de lampen staan op een doorlopend programma op muziek op de bar.

----------


## flash-a-new-generation

ziet er verzorgt uit. netjes doekje om de tafel, en meteen reclame eraan hangen!! :Stick Out Tongue:  

tja, en verders het bekende.. de witte gamma contactdozen etc.. 

ik zou wel een keer kijken voor een lichtsturing. dan kun je natuurlijk wat meer met je parretjes..

----------


## Stoney3K

> ziet er verzorgt uit. netjes doekje om de tafel, en meteen reclame eraan hangen!! 
> 
> tja, en verders het bekende.. de witte gamma contactdozen etc..



Bekend beginners "probleempje". Niet dat een minder kritisch publiek er veel op zal letten, de meeste opmerkingen die je erover krijgt zijn van je collega's  :Wink: 

Mede-lichtman zei ook eens tegen mij toen ik bij ons het grid overdreven netjes opgeruimd had: "Dat hoeft niet. De enige lui die er op zullen letten zijn de lichtmensen, die kijken gelijk omhoog!"

Bij ons is nu ook bijna alles zwart. Nog wel een deel Gamma-kabeltjes, maar dan wel zwarte verlengblokjes en geen witte. En een rol zwart Gaffa doet wonderen  :Wink:

----------


## DJ JPCK

Heel erg bedankt voor de tips en positieve reacties

----------


## Dj Chicorico

heyy.. 
ik denk zet mijn drive-in ook maar eens erop..
ik wil wel eens weten wat jullie er van vinden.
zowiezo heb ik 2 cdj800 en die lichtshow is normaal ook nog uitgebreider.
laat maar horen :Wink: 
groetjess

Dj chicorico,,, photos - Hyves.net - Always in touch with your friends

----------


## J.S. Coolen

Ik zie weinig op fotos.

Wat is precies je vraag?

----------


## Flash experience

ziet er op het eerste zicht leuk uit, al zijn de foto's niet erg duidelijk, heb je een materiaal lijstje?

----------


## Dj Chicorico

tjaa materiaal lijste zo even uit mn hoofd.

2x mackie Sa 1521
4x mackie swa 1801
2x Nexo PS15
2x Nexo LS1200
1x Nexo ps15 processor
versterkerrack:
1x Elektrovoice CP3000
1x Elektrovoice CP4000
2x pioneer cdj800
1x pioneer djm800
1x bpm studio pro + rcp2001 (orgineel met DONGLE)
2x shure wireless slx receiver
2x shure beta87 wireless handheld
2x shure sm58 wireless handheld
4x shure sm58 (kabel)
2x senheiser freeport(beltpack)
4x martin mania scx600
1x martin mania efx600
1x martin freekie
2x showtec Dmx balk. (par56)
4x Ledpar
2x powerled blinder
2x LS210 wind-up max220kg. 6.50m
3x 2m prolyte triangle truss
4x 1m prolyte triangle truss
2x truss adaptor
2x antari z1200 dmx fogger
2x tascam CD/MD speler
1x senheiser HD-25
grote flightcase vol met de benodigde bekabeling

Ik zal nog wel een aantal dingen vergeten zijn. maar dit is het in grote lijnen.

----------


## DJ JPCK

Zal aankomende zaterdag nog wel wat foto's posten want moet vrijdag a.s. draaien.

----------


## 4AC

Eerlijke mening?
- De truss is in die foto wel héél erg leeg, maar gelukkig gaf je al aan dat je meer lichtrommel hebt.
- Die parren hangen een beetje raar onder die martin scan.
- Je meubel vind ik er een beetje goedkoop uitzien.
Voor de rest geloof ik dat je een kwalitatief goede show hebt, waar je veel geld in hebt gestoken qua apparatuur.
In welke gevallen gebruik je de Nexo's, aangezien je ook al die Mackie's hebt?

----------


## Dj Chicorico

mag ik vragen wat jij goedkoop vind aan t meubel(niet verkeerd bedoeld) anders vroeg ik t niet.. wil je me eens een foto laten zien of sturen van een meubel wat jij wel mooi/professioneel vind?
normaal heb ik ook met het licht:  
Scan-fourbar-center-fourbar-scan of
scan -fourbar - scan - fourbar - center - fourbar - scan - fourbar - scan
ik heb vrij vaak dubbele boekingen en dan gaan de nexo's gewoon mee met een drive-in maar meestal zijn de mackies voor de drive-in's en nexo voor t artiesten gebeuren.. en ze worden ook vaker met bands mee verhuurd en zo iets allemaal. daarom zijn die ook net iets duurder.
ik ben wel eens benieuw naar een ''duur'' meubel volgens jouw. ik hoor het graag :Wink: 
groetjess

----------


## Dj Chicorico

leuke basis.. 
maar over die blokken snap je wel wat je zegt over 3 en 6 polig.
je bedoeld gewoon en schukoblok van 3 ''stopkontacten'' en 6 ''stopkontacten'' die heeft nix met polen te maken :Wink:  
verder alles netjes voor te beginnen. kun je beetje bij beetje professionele apparatuur beginnen te kopen.
groetjes

----------


## 4AC

> mag ik vragen wat jij goedkoop vind aan t meubel(niet verkeerd bedoeld) anders vroeg ik t niet.. wil je me eens een foto laten zien of sturen van een meubel wat jij wel mooi/professioneel vind?
> normaal heb ik ook met het licht: 
> Scan-fourbar-center-fourbar-scan of
> scan -fourbar - scan - fourbar - center - fourbar - scan - fourbar - scan
> ik heb vrij vaak dubbele boekingen en dan gaan de nexo's gewoon mee met een drive-in maar meestal zijn de mackies voor de drive-in's en nexo voor t artiesten gebeuren.. en ze worden ook vaker met bands mee verhuurd en zo iets allemaal. daarom zijn die ook net iets duurder.
> ik ben wel eens benieuw naar een ''duur'' meubel volgens jouw. ik hoor het graag
> groetjess



Hoi,
Tja, zo bedoelde ik het niet helemaal. Het zou namelijk ook best duur kunnen zijn geweest, alleen ik vindt het er niet zo professioneel uitzien. Ik denk dat het beter kan. Het ziet er erg mooi uit als je alles wat groter maakt en dan de flightcases erachter neerzet/verwerkt. Voorbeelden:
DSC01598.JPG

http://webzoom.freewebs.com/drive_in...)/IMG_6378.jpg

Ik hoop dat je nu snapt wat ik er mee bedoelde.
Oke, dus je hebt het normaliter wel wat voller hangen. En op de goede volgorde naar mijn mening. :Smile:  En de verwende bandjes maar weer aan de Nexo :Big Grin:  Bedankt voor je reactie!

----------


## Stoney3K

Dan die van ons van afgelopen zaterdag ook maar eventjes:

In actie:


Foto bij daglicht, halverwege afbraak:


Gearlist:

*Geluid (eigen set)*
Wharfedale EVP-X15 (x2)
Gemini X-3
Behringer DCX2496
Gemini CDJ-20 (x2)
Behringer VMX-300

DJ had ook nog een laptop met een DJ Console MK2 bij zich.

*Licht/rigging*
Grotendeels huurkit:
2 x VMB TE-074
2 x Eurotruss FD34 straight 200cm (3 gehuurd, maar de zaal bleek achteraf te klein)
2 x 4-bar PAR56 MFL 300W
2 x MultiDim MK2
4 x MAC250 Entour
2 x Sunstrip Active
1 x Shogun G-30
1 x Antari F-80z fogger
2 x 4-bar PAR56 LED op statief
1 x SGM Studio 12/24 Scan

En een grote stapel kabels  :Smile: ... was nog een gepuzzel om het op te bouwen, eerst bleek de zaal kleiner dan gepland (de truss was eerst gepland om haaks te staan op de richting waarin ie nu staat, in de lengterichting van de zaal dus) en daarna bleek nog eens dat we op het laatste moment geen krachtstroom hadden  :Frown: ... dat werd dus een paar verlengkabels uitrollen naar 2 zalen van het scoutinggebouwtje. Uiteindelijk wel nog een gaaf feest gedraaid.

Dus als iemand zegt dat de kabels slordig liggen, dan weet je ook hoe het komt.  :Smile:

----------


## renevanh

Wat me vooral opvalt zijn de kabels in de truss. Het hangt er aan alle kanten aan. Probeer het strak op de truss te leggen, eventueel vastzetten met een stukje tape. Dat ziet er veel beter uit.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Wat me vooral opvalt zijn de kabels in de truss. Het hangt er aan alle kanten aan. Probeer het strak op de truss te leggen, eventueel vastzetten met een stukje tape. Dat ziet er veel beter uit.



Dat waren we oorspronkelijk ook van plan. Maar we stonden om 17:00 binnen en we moesten om 20:00 draaien, en met het uitvogelen van (het gebrek aan) krachtstroom waren we dik een uur kwijt. Anders was ik ook wel even met een rolletje tape overal overheen geweest.

----------


## flash-a-new-generation

verders ziet het er allemaal wel netjes uit!! heb je ook een eigen lichtsetje of huur jij alleen?

----------


## Stoney3K

> verders ziet het er allemaal wel netjes uit!! heb je ook een eigen lichtsetje of huur jij alleen?



Het geluid was van ons zelf (stond net buiten camerabeeld links en rechts van de truss), en de twee fourbars en dimmers waren ook van ons zelf. De statiefjes daarvan hadden we nu voor de LED-fourbars gebruikt. Ik zal binnenkort wel even alles van onze eigen set overeind zetten en wat foto's van de plaatsen. De grootste moeite die we nu in onze apparatuur gestoken hebben is het aanschaffen van zwarte kabels en de hele boel voorzien van cable-straps... en het aanschaffen van fatsoenlijk gereedschap.  :Smile:

----------


## LJ DaAn

> Nog Tips of Opmerkingen?



Genoeg.

Je statieven staan echt GEVAARLIJK.

schuif ze meer uit, want dit kan echtniet.

Voorderest, berg je kabels een beetje op achter je, dit is ook gevaarlijk.

----------


## flash-a-new-generation

> Genoeg.
> 
> Je statieven staan echt GEVAARLIJK.
> 
> schuif ze meer uit, want dit kan echtniet.
> 
> Voorderest, berg je kabels een beetje op achter je, dit is ook gevaarlijk.



Klopt, qua statieven.. het is idd veiliger om de poten verder uit elkaar te zetten. maar het is wel zo, ookal zijn de poten verder uit elkaar, als ze gaan... ik bedoel er is niet heel veel kracht voor nodig als je het statief "goed" raakt. maja op je speakers nu op z'n zware VMB's te zetten???  :Big Grin:  is wel het veiligste

----------


## DJ JPCK

even een post van feestje afgelopen vrijdag.


WELKOM OP DE WEBSITE VAN DJ JPCK (DJ JAN-PAUL) VOOR LEIDEN, OEGSTGEEST EN E.O.

Apparatuurlijstje:

2x Mc 12 Dap Audio Boxen
1x RMX 3 Reloop Mixer
1x CDN 88 Numark Cd-speler
1x VLP 1500 American Audio Versterker

1x Slidingshowbar met 4 par 56 long alu
2x Par 38 voor de achtergrond

1x Lichtstatief
2x boxstatief

1x Flightcase
1x Cd-koffer

3x kabel 10 meter
1x kabel 50 meter
2x verlengblok 3 polig
1x verlengblok 6 polig

Zwart doek over de tafel was ik vergeten mee te nemen. Neem ik normaal wel mee.

----------


## stekelvarke

Je link doet het niet zo goed in Firefox.

Als beginner ziet het er zeer goed uit, cd-speler en mixer in een flightcase, mooi zo.
Het zwarte doek had het geheel nog beter kunnen afwerken
Wordt het licht ook nog met iets aangestuurd?

----------


## DJ JPCK

Beste stekelvarke,

De Dmx-bar staat nu nog op door lopendprogramma of op sound, komt binnekort een Lite-8 controller van showtec bij.

Mvg

----------


## Flash experience

ZIet er niet slecht uit, je moet ergens beginnen en je begin is duidelijk goed gemaakt. 
Mss je kabeltje boven tegen je statief nog even vast tapen, en dan het doekje ervoor en dan ziet er dit netjes uit.
EN een showmaster 8 is misschien een leuke optie, om het gefliker van de sound to light modus te beperken.

----------


## oscarfritschy

ligt het nu aan mij, of heb je met deze opstelling 2 poten van je vmb's dwars door de zaal staan? :Confused: 

grtz

----------


## Funmaker

beter als geen poten of 4 poten denk ik dan zo?
Hoe doe jij het dan?

----------


## Stoney3K

> beter als geen poten of 4 poten denk ik dan zo?
> Hoe doe jij het dan?



Precies. Moet ik de poten dan maar op de plaats laten, de VMB's op de wieltjes houden en er donder op zeggen dat de boel gaat rollen/kantelen? Of ben jij zo iemand die dan zijn truss op de plaats houdt "met een simpel spanbandje"?

----------


## oscarfritschy

> Precies. Moet ik de poten dan maar op de plaats laten, de VMB's op de wieltjes houden en er donder op zeggen dat de boel gaat rollen/kantelen? Of ben jij zo iemand die dan zijn truss op de plaats houdt "met een simpel spanbandje"?



Vraag je dit aan mij?!? ik had gekeken of het anders kon. Vmb's gebruik ik alleen met 4 poten...anders niet..

grtz

----------


## Funmaker

die indruk gaf je anders no offence,
Wat zou je dan gebruiken dat 4 headjes, truss, 2 fourbar ,2 sunstrip, kabel,... kan of mag houden? de macjes wegen al samen een slordige 100 kilo doe daar nog eens het dubben bij voor de rest ofzo (overdreven wss) en zoek dan maar iets fatsoenlijks zonder een carre te gebruiken enzo maar swat ik ben aant zagen...

----------


## Dj-jack

Dit is mijn kleine drive in show.
Geluid Gebouwd Door Matt Verbeeten Audio, De kasten zijn voorzien van B&C Speakers.
De laag kasten 2 maal 18 Inch
De Top Kasten 2 maal 12 inch mid en een *Renkens Heinz* hoorn!
Daar heb ik een amp rekje bij staan met het volgende erin 
1 DBX Drive Rack
Crest Ca 2 Voor het hoog
Crest Ca 6 voor het mid
en Crest Ca 9 Voor het laag

Dj Booth Truss
Met Dateq LMP 7.3 Mengpaneel
2 Maal CDJ 1000 MK3

Licht 

SGM studio 12 scancontrol
2 Robe Spot 250 xt Deze zijn in middels al vervangen door martin mac krypton maar nog geen foto van
2 robe wash 250 xt
1 maal led doek in truss dj booth

2008-05-03 Helmond: Feest Helmond Met Dj Jack En John Meijer 001

----------


## DJ nn

Vind de MH's op je speakers er een beetje amateuristisch uitzien en dat vind ik jammer want de rest ziet er wel leuk uit.
Ik mis enkel nog basislicht.

Maar zoals ik al zei: ziet er best leuk uit!
Zelf zou ik (als je het toch zo doet) de profieltjes op je speakers zetten en de washen op je truss... kwestie van smaak denk ik

grtzz DJ nn

----------


## JustME125

> Vind de MH's op je speakers er een beetje amateuristisch uitzien.....



Niet alleen dat. Denk dat je koppen het ook niet heel erg leuk vinden met al die vibraties de hele avond. Verder inderdaad het basislicht (ook leuk: misschien iets van LED parren in je booth om je truss aan te lichten)

----------


## timoruitje

hallo iedereen, hier weer een berichtje van de topicstarter, 
ik ben nu ong. twee jaar bezig (zie ik aan de datum van dit topic.)
en er is het een ander bijgekomen, hier een paar foto's













voor meer foto's zie: Fotoalbum, Gratis Online! Uw Digitale Foto's in een Online Fotoalbum bij Mijn Album!

[FONT=Calibri]apparatuur lijstje:[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]geluid:[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]16 kanaals mengpaneel (JBsystems pro series)[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]dubbele cd speler[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]draadloze mic.[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]2 draadloze headset mics.[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]Twee goedkope microfoontjes[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]2x 400 watt bassbox met een 2x 300 watt versterker[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]2x 150 watt laag mid [/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]2x 150 watt hoog mid deze vier met een versterker van 2x 150 watt[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]2x 100 watt hogetonenkast met een 2x 100 watt versterker[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]En een hoop kabels en stekkers[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri]Verder heb ik nog een klein geluidsetje erbij:[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]2x Dap MC-12 boxen op statief met een dap DSA versterker.[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]En een equalizertje.[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri]Licht:[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]16x par 36(jes) op statieven (2x 8)[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]24x par 38 lampen in de bovenbalk ingebouwd[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]2x jbsystems dynamo scan[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]cateye[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]Ravemoon effect (?)[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]op een van de twee statieven bij de par 36 jes jackstar lichteffect[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]op het andere statief een strobo [/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]rookmachine antari f80z[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]2x VMB te-034 statief[/FONT]


[FONT=Calibri]voor de par 36jes heb ik een auerswald dlc- 2810 lichtcomputer[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]voor de par 38s heb ik een auerswald dlc- 4830[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]voor de twee dynamo scanners heb ik zon simpele handcontroller[/FONT]

graag zou ik eens willen weten, wat jullie er nu van vinden, vooral de dingen die beter kunnen zodat ik daar evt. wat aan kan doen!

----------


## DJ JPCK

Gister feestje gehad op een varende boot. Feest was ter gelegenheid van een 25 jarig jubileum.

WELKOM OP DE WEBSITE VAN DJ JPCK (DJ JAN-PAUL) VOOR LEIDEN, OEGSTGEEST EN E.O.

Apparatuurlijstje:

2x Mc 12 Dap Audio Boxen
1x RMX 3 Reloop Mixer
1x CDN 88 Numark Cd-speler
1x VLP 1500 American Audio Versterker

2x boxstatief

1x Flightcase
1x Cd-koffer

5x Jack-XLR 10 meter
2x speakonkabel 7,5 meter 
4x stroomkabel 10 meter
1x stroomkabel 50 meter
3x verlengblok 

En.... natuurlijk cd's

Er komt binnenkort een Lite 8 (want er komt nog een Dmx-bar bij) of showmaster 24 lichtcomputer, weten jullie wat handiger is. 

Wat komt er binnenkort:

1.  :Cool: Een Flightcase voor de Dmx bar en lampen.
2.  :Wink: Een showtec lichtcomputer Lite 8/ Showmaster 24
3.  :Big Grin: Een Pioneer mixer DJM 600/800
4.  :Stick Out Tongue: Een HK Audio geluidsset Elias Px
5.  :Smile: Een DMX bar setje Showtec/American DJ

Tips,vragen of opmerkingen altijd welkom

----------


## partydrivein

met je statieven je hebt die verbindings stukken tussen de paal in het midden en de poten die balkjes moeten horizontaal staan

----------


## DJ JPCK

partydrivein: Op welke foto zie je dat??

----------


## partydrivein

hoi ik ben nu een tijdje bezig en hoop dat jullie mij kunnen vertellen wat ik kan verbeteren.
ik ben bezig met professionelere apperatuur maar alles kost geld en om dat te verdienen kost tijd dus alles op zijn tijd.

Ik hoop meer dat jullie me wat kunnen verbeteren op het uiterlijk zoals dingen netter opstellen.

voor de versterker is een rack aangeschaft heb ik nog geen foto's van.
en voor mijn tafel zowel de gewone als de staantafel heb ik zwart doek gekocht ook nog niet op de foto's.

heb er laatst nog een grote bruiloft meegedraaid voor zo'n 250 man en dat ging goed.

heb mijn PA nog niet voluit kunnen zetten.
DJ MARK
en
DJ MARK

alle soorten commentaar is welkom 

wie over het licht begint weet dit:
dmx controllers en dimmerpacks zijn besteld en ook nog 2 moving heads.
kan waarschijnlijk nog een trusje krijgen van een vriend die er mee is gekapt en die heeft hem nog staan :Big Grin: 

dus dan kan die anologe shit weg de standaards bewaar ik voor kleine feesten aangezien ik ook in huiskamers draai :Wink:

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Wat ik een zeer groot pluspunt vind: je hebt al je muziek, orgineel op CD, uitstekend!

----------


## DJ Ronald

Ik zat fftjes snel te kijken, maar hoelang ben je nu eigenlijk bezig met dat setje? 
Als je nog niet zolang bezig bent, ziet het ziet er wel keurig uit  :Smile: .
Met die flightcases zou t er al best wel goed uit zien voor n beginner, ipv een staantafel. Probeer verder je snoeren wat meer weg te werken, ben daar zelf ook niet zo van, maar het staat altijd wel verzorgder.  :Wink: 
Groeten

----------


## Flash experience

Ziet er leuk uit mag gezegd worden. 
Zou in de toekomst misschien de 100 W parren vervangen door vier 4  300 W parren en nog eentje bijkopen zodat je links en recht symmetrisch twee keer 4 maal 300W parren hebt,voor de rest trusje en wat intilligent bewegend licht en je bent goed op weg

----------


## partydrivein

denk dat ik nu zo'n 3 jaar bezig ben maar dat is begonnen met een huis stereo en een mengpaneeltje van 25 euro van marktplaats. :Embarrassment: 

dat licht komt eraan heb alleen momenteel gee tijd om het te gaan halen :Frown:

----------


## 4uss

Let even op de spelling op je website... 
"Om een feest tot een succes te leiden is er natuurlijk apperatuur nodig."

Apparatuur schrijf je anders namelijk...
Verder... Heb je ook nog specs van je audio? Van je speakers bijvoorbeeld... een bruiloft van 250 man is namelijk niet niks, en ik heb zo mijn twijfels of je bij de speakers die je hebt dan ook echt niet je PA volledig open moet gooien... Ik weet dat ik het met de HK Elias PX set niet trek in ieder geval...

----------


## jens

ik zou eerst eens je speakers op een paar statieven gaan zetten... als het zo laag staat staat het aleen maar tegen de mensen vooraan te blazen en achterin hoor je niks.

Waarom heb je gekozen voor 4 full range kastjes en niet bijvoorbeeld 2 baskasten en 2 top kasten met een paaltje ertussen? 

Ik zie al dat je 2 versterkers heb dus met een crossover dr tussen had je dat dan prima kunnen aansturen lijkt me?

je kan ook kwa ligt bijvoorbeeld je 100 watters en 300 watters door elkaar hangen..zo krijg je 2 gelijke barren met toch verschillende lampen 

dus bijv

300 100 100 300  en dat 2 x hoef je dus maar nog 1 300 watter te kopen 

en als de tijd rijp is koop je nog is 4 300 watters erbij! 

ik ken nu wel roepen van koop een truss...4 heads  racken parren en noem maar op maar dan ben je 10000 euro verder, wat me op dit moment niet echt rieel lijkt, voor je

Zorg verder dat je show er altijd verzorgt uitziet! geen rotzooi eromheen ( losse bakken met kabels en bende in het zicht) en werk je kabels netjes weg! zo komt het al een stuk profesioneler over!

succes met je show!

----------


## partydrivein

iedereen bedankt voor de tips

4uss
Jij wil weten welke specs mijn apparatuur heeft (bedankt voor het wijzen op de taalfout zal ik zo verbeteren)
maar daar zal een klant minder behoefte aan hebben het enige wat hij wil weten is "voor hoeveel man?"

Het stond er eerst wel op maar toen heb ik telefoontjes gehad van wat kan het nou? want aan die cijfertjes heb ik niks.

vandaar dat het er niet meer staat. :Wink: 

jens

toen ik ze ging kopen klonk het lekker en er komt nog een behoorlijke bas uit.
ik moet er nog tussenpaaltjes tussenzetten alleen er zitten geen flensen in de speakers die moet ik er zelf nog inzetten maar dat doe ik met mijn oom die heeft er meer verstand van en het moet wel goed gebeuren.

over die sub's die komen eraan heb ze nog niet gehaald maar het is nu vakantie dus dat zal snel komen.
ook het licht komt aan de beurt
er komt bij
2x lasers
5x parr 65 short 300 watt
1x statief
3x dimmerpack (2 voor de parren en 1 voor de effecten)
2x movinghead
1x controller

op de movingheads hoeft niemand in te gaan heb ik al een topic over rollen :Big Grin: 

ook  het geluid komt aan de beurt met een nieuwe versterker
een crossover
2 nieuwe tops
2 nieuwe subs
1 nieuwe mengtafel 

heb behoorlijk gespaard en ga nu een hoop vervangen :Big Grin:  :Smile:

----------


## vasco

> 4uss
> Jij wil weten welke specs mijn apparatuur heeft (bedankt voor het wijzen op de taalfout zal ik zo verbeteren)
> maar daar zal een klant minder behoefte aan hebben het enige wat hij wil weten is "voor hoeveel man?"



4uss vraagt ook niet waarom het niet op je website staat maar vraagt naar de specs omdat hij twijfelt over de door jou genoemde 250 man in combinatie met je PA set denk ik.

Daarnaast vertel jij je klant dan natuurlijk dat het genoemde aantal van 250 man maar een indicatie is neem ik aan en afhangt van de locatie waar je moet zijn. In de openlucht ga jij zeker met dat setje geen 250 man redden namelijk. Dat specs de klant weinig zegt wil ik wel geloven maar blind zeggen 250 man kan ook tegenvallen als het hard moet en je staat ineens in de openlucht en heel je geluid verwaait.

----------


## partydrivein

ik heb er inderdaad nog nooit mee gedraaid in de buitenlucht
maar ik ook nog nooit voluit kunnen draaien maar je hebt gelijk.
Ik zal binnenkort is kijken of ik het ergens kan uitproberen maar ik ben bezig met een grote  uitbereiding aangezien ik een sponsor heb die mij voor een  paar duizend sponsord.

Ben vandaag wat zaken afgeweest en heb nu een lijstje van wat ik ga halen en ja daar zitten kabels, cases en alles bij.

dus ik moet mijn nieuwe set nog is zijn geheel uit gaan proberen maar ik heb nog niet alles :Frown: 

sommige dingen moet ik nog even ergens anders halen alleen dat is wat verder weg dus ik moet mijn pa ff aankijken :Big Grin:

----------


## DJ JPCK

Gister feestje gehad op een varende boot. Feest was ter gelegenheid van een 25 jarig jubileum.

WELKOM OP DE WEBSITE VAN DJ JPCK (DJ JAN-PAUL) VOOR LEIDEN, OEGSTGEEST EN E.O.

Apparatuurlijstje:

2x Mc 12 Dap Audio Boxen
1x RMX 3 Reloop Mixer
1x CDN 88 Numark Cd-speler
1x VLP 1500 American Audio Versterker

2x boxstatief

1x Flightcase
1x Cd-koffer

5x Jack-XLR 10 meter
2x speakonkabel 7,5 meter 
4x stroomkabel 10 meter
1x stroomkabel 50 meter
3x verlengblok 

En.... natuurlijk cd's

Er komt binnenkort een Lite 8 (want er komt nog een Dmx-bar bij) of showmaster 24 lichtcomputer, weten jullie wat het beste is? Zitten er in de showmaster 24 ook programma's? 

Wat komt er binnenkort:

1.  :Cool: Een Flightcase voor de Dmx bar en lampen.
2.  :Wink: Een showtec lichtcomputer Lite 8/ Showmaster 24
3.  :Big Grin: Een Pioneer mixer DJM 600/800
4.  :Stick Out Tongue: Een HK Audio geluidsset Elias Px
5.  :Smile: Een DMX bar setje Showtec/American DJ

Tips,vragen of opmerkingen altijd welkom

----------


## DJ-Jan

Hebt je helemaal geen licht gebruikt bij dit feest?

----------


## StijnS

> Wat komt er binnenkort:
> 
> 1. Een Flightcase voor de Dmx bar en lampen.
> 2. Een showtec lichtcomputer Lite 8/ Showmaster 24
> 3. Een Pioneer mixer DJM 600/800
> 4. Een HK Audio geluidsset Elias Px
> 5. Een DMX bar setje Showtec/American DJ
> 
> Tips,vragen of opmerkingen altijd welkom



6. Een afdekplaatje voor de publiekszijde van je dj-case. Verluchtingsroostertje op een scharnier oid.
7. Een html-valid website. Deze is niet te bekijken in een normale browser, en in internet explorer duurt 't renderen imens lang...

----------


## DJ JPCK

> Hebt je helemaal geen licht gebruikt bij dit feest?



 
Dj Jan: Had wel licht mee maar heb het uiteindelijk niet opgesteld want het was 2.10 meter hoog.

----------


## vasco

> 7. Een html-valid website. Deze is niet te bekijken in een normale browser, en in internet explorer duurt 't renderen imens lang...



Inderdaad in mijn standaard browser (Firefox) werkt de hele website niet en als ik wil kijken met Internet Explorer duurt het wel allej*z*s lang zeg. Als de pagina is geladen dan is er nog niet snel doorheen te scrollen. Kortom dit zijn de websites die ik weer snel dichtklik omdat ze niet laden of het te lang duurt met laden en ik ben niet de enige die vandaag de dag zo surft.

----------


## DJ JPCK

> 6. Een afdekplaatje voor de publiekszijde van je dj-case. Verluchtingsroostertje op een scharnier oid.
> 7. Een html-valid website. Deze is niet te bekijken in een normale browser, en in internet explorer duurt 't renderen imens lang...



beste stijn s,

Normaal gesproken hangt hier een bord voor met reclame.

----------


## DJ-Jan

Ik heb geen problemen met het openen van de site

----------


## moderator

Firefox en opera hebben grote moeite met deze site.
Los daarvan heb ik dat ook, linken naar een site is niet de bedoeling, je kan afbeeldingen hosten, daar een linkje naar plaatsen in je bericht.

Je site kan je, en dat stellen we bijzonder op prijs, vermelden in je profiel.

ps. Een ingevuld profiel wordt eveneens bijzonder op prijs gesteld.

kortom: afbeeldingen  die je wil laten zien, daar kan je naar linken, linkje naar je homepage is niet de bedoeling, mensen die daar belangstelling voor hebben die klikken wel even op je profiel!

----------


## laserguy

> Inderdaad in mijn standaard browser (Firefox) werkt de hele website niet



Hier Firefox 3.0, en die is van de best gestandaardiseerde op het moment... website = zwart scherm.
Standaardisatie is dus echt wel nuttig... het zijn niet alleen meer de freaks die met Firefox surfen

----------


## DJ JPCK

Bedankt, voor de reactie's

Ik heb er nog nooit problemen mee gehad. Als het goed is doet hij het nu weer normaal.

Ik zal de foto's vanaf nu op een fotohost zetten.

Hier zijn alle foto's los te bekijken

[img=http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/2166/dscn2291zk3.th.jpg]
[img=http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/1323/dscn2287wy8.th.jpg]
[img=http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/4120/dscn2279qs0.th.jpg]
[img=http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/6066/dscn2278iv5.th.jpg]
[img=http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/1553/dscn2277vr0.th.jpg]
[img=http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/8333/dscn2275rp2.th.jpg]

Hier staan de foto's in een slideshow
ImageShack(TM) slideshow

Groeten Jan-Paul

----------


## Flash experience

voor je vraga over je keuze tussen de lite8 of de showmaster 24 versie:

een showmaster heeft geen standaard programma's maar is wel gemakkelijk en snel te programeren. 

Ik zou opteren voor de showmaster, deze kan blijven dienen indien de set wordt uitgebreid met blinders of extra parren of dergelijke, en zelf is mate met intilligent. 

Dus ik zou indien er nog veel gaat bijkomen opteren voor een showmaster.

----------


## DJ JPCK

Best flash expierience,

Bedankt voor je reactie, is het moeilijk om programma's op te slaan in de  showmaster 24? Welke lichttafel is makkelijker te bedienen de LC 2412 van Behringer of de Showmaster 24 van Showtec? Want volgens mij zijn ze precies hetzelfde alleen de behringer is duurder.

Alvast bedankt.

Groeten Jan-Paul

----------


## stekelvarke

Programma's opslaan/maken is niet moeilijker als op een andere tafel in dezelfde budget klasse. In mijn ogen zeer gemakkelijk, maar ik ben jouw niet.
De showmaster 24 en LC 2412 zijn niet precies hetzelfde. Bij Behringer hebben ze goed gekeken naar de MA lightcommander 12/2. De showtec is dan wel weer (ongeveer) dezelfde als Eurolight, JB systems, Elation, HQ power, GLP, ...
Bijde tafels zijn eigenlijk even moeilijk of makkelijk te bedienen, er is er geen één van de 2 die er echt bovenuit steekt.
Wat ik wel een mooie extra optie bij de LC 2412 vind is de mogelijkheid tot patchen.

----------


## Flash experience

Opslaan is echt niet moeilijk, gewoon even de handleiding lezen en zo gebakken. EN zoals gezegd veel verschil is er neit als je kleine drive in hebt is het patchen neit nodig en kan je gewoon werken met 24 kanalen en is de showmaster prijs kwaliteit gezien een goede oplossing

----------


## Stoney3K

> Opslaan is echt niet moeilijk, gewoon even de handleiding lezen en zo gebakken. EN zoals gezegd veel verschil is er neit als je kleine drive in hebt is het patchen neit nodig en kan je gewoon werken met 24 kanalen en is de showmaster prijs kwaliteit gezien een goede oplossing



Het voordeel van patchen is dat je ook het beginadres van je dimmers kan instellen. Als je bijvoorbeeld de Showmaster koppelt aan de Scanmaster, dan lopen ze allebei op startadres 1 uit te zenden. Sinds de Scanmaster 192 kanalen heeft en de Showmaster er 24, zit dat elkaar nogal in de weg.

Met de LC2412 kun je je dimmers op kanaal 193 laten beginnen, en heb je daar geen problemen mee. En als je scanners of ander intelligent licht hangt ga je toch al gauw een Scanmaster of vergelijkbare controller nodig hebben.

De Showmaster heeft wel het voordeel dat het programmeren een stuk eenvoudiger is (geen menu's), en dat je ook met chases kan mengen.

----------


## luc2366

> Het voordeel van patchen is dat je ook het beginadres van je dimmers kan instellen. Als je bijvoorbeeld de Showmaster koppelt aan de Scanmaster, dan lopen ze allebei op startadres 1 uit te zenden. Sinds de Scanmaster 192 kanalen heeft en de Showmaster er 24, zit dat elkaar nogal in de weg.
> 
> Met de LC2412 kun je je dimmers op kanaal 193 laten beginnen, en heb je daar geen problemen mee. En als je scanners of ander intelligent licht hangt ga je toch al gauw een Scanmaster of vergelijkbare controller nodig hebben.
> 
> De Showmaster heeft wel het voordeel dat het programmeren een stuk eenvoudiger is (geen menu's), en dat je ook met chases kan mengen.



als je de scanmaster (2 of 3, NIET de 1) na de showmaster hangt kan je van deze toch gewoon het startadres bepalen?
Deze tafel heeft niet voor niets ook een dmx INgang.

----------


## Stoney3K

> als je de scanmaster (2 of 3, NIET de 1) na de showmaster hangt kan je van deze toch gewoon het startadres bepalen?
> Deze tafel heeft niet voor niets ook een dmx INgang.



Dan mag je me even gaan wijzen waar dat knopje zit. Ik heb hier een Scanmaster 2, en die gaat gewoon droog op DMX kanaal 1-192 uitzenden ongeacht van wat er op die ingang binnenkomt. Wat uiteraard een Showmaster of andere PAR tafel die óók op dat adres zit zal gaan storen.

----------


## ralph

Heb het vermoeden dat stoney twee tafeltjes in combinatie met een merger bedoelt.
In dat geval, jups, de merger kan soms het startadres van je tweede tafel bepalen ( niet alle mergers...)

----------


## Stoney3K

> Heb het vermoeden dat stoney twee tafeltjes in combinatie met een merger bedoelt.
> In dat geval, jups, de merger kan soms het startadres van je tweede tafel bepalen ( niet alle mergers...)



Nee, de Scanmaster heeft een DMX-ingang, maar die zit rechtstreeks aan de uitgang gesoldeerd. Als je het met een tafel combineert die de SM niet in de weg zal zitten gaat dit zonder problemen, maar als je een tafel hebt die simpelweg op adres 1 zijn waardes uit gaat lopen gooien krijg je botsingen.

De Scanmaster waar ik mee werk heeft een tijdlang in samenwerking met een Showmaster 16 in één chain gedraaid zonder problemen. (De desbetreffende Showmaster is nu overigens kapot). Het punt dat er een DMX-in op zit doet je toch vermoeden dat je twee ShowTec tafels zonder problemen aan elkaar kunt knopen.

Anyway, dit was een fototopic:



Ik stond toevallig op een camping in Wieringerwerf, en we hadden de set (voor een beetje gekke aankleding van onze set partytenten) bij ons. Donderdagavond een feestje, dus ik dacht: Waarom niet?

Voor de mensen die zich afvragen waar dit precies in hangt: De organisatie had voor het feest een aantal ex-Landmacht AD-M75 boogtenten neergezet. Nu waren die frames (onbedoeld) perfect om licht aan te hangen.... met safety's uiteraard. Nu weet ik niet wat zo'n tent aan max. belasting kan hebben, maar ik zal er dan ook geen movingheads aan hangen. Het spul wat ik mee had woog bij elkaar nog geen 20 kilo.

Zo zag het er bij daglicht en afbraak uit:



Met de heerlijke improvisatie van een camouflagenet om de boel af te rokken, wat prima in het leger-thema paste. Plus de kabels gingen er moeiteloos doorheen weg.  :Wink: 

Ik moet zeggen dat de Spectrum LED's me niet tegenvallen, vooral in combinatie met de laser. De strobe is ook lekker vlot (tot 30Hz geloof ik) en in een niet al te grote zaal geven ze genoeg licht, een 250W halogeen pitje komt ongeveer in de richting. Tegenover MSD's zullen ze waarschijnlijk niet veel uithalen, maar hier ging het prima en de twee LED units in combinatie met de laser is een leuke setup IMO.

Voor de gekkigheid nog een filmpje geschoten:
YouTube - Party in an army tent

Niet heel spectaculair, dit krijg je als je alles op standje 'knipper maar raak' (ook wel sound activated) schakelt.

----------


## mistha

> Voor de rest is het inderdaad een leuke set al kun je een Koolsound versterker nou niet echt professioneel noemen hé  Ik vind het een beetje jammer dat je daar niet hebt doorgespaard naar een echte deftige professionele versterker, vooral omdat hij op de subs staat(????) en dan heb je echt wel een goede versterker nodig voor een strakke bas. Die TSX-12 is ook maar een instapmodel maar ik denk dat het best nog tot zijn recht komt met die subs eronder ALS je idd een X-over gaat gebruiken.
> Voor de rest best een leuke set voor de hobby-dj.



 
vandaag (29-08-08) crossover bestelt! en een scanner er bij! vandaag ook achter gekomen hoe je die scanners op muziek kan laten bewegen. echt cool! en nog een vraagje. als de scanner beweegt. kraken de motertjes een beetje. alsof hij ergens tegin moet duuwen. maar als je hem beweegt met je hand (als hij uit staat) duuw je nergens tegen in! is dit notmaal??

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

> vandaag (29-08-08) crossover bestelt! en een scanner er bij! vandaag ook achter gekomen hoe je die scanners op muziek kan laten bewegen. echt cool! en nog een vraagje. als de scanner beweegt. kraken de motertjes een beetje. alsof hij ergens tegin moet duuwen. maar als je hem beweegt met je hand (als hij uit staat) duuw je nergens tegen in! is dit notmaal??



Ja, stappenmotoren maken altijd geluid. Bij budget-scanners zal dit meer zijn door de keuze van goedkope stappenmotoren, maar zelfs een MACje 250 Entour maakt altijd lawaai :Wink: 

Veder heerlijk te lezen hoe improvisatie weer tot zijn recht komt. Mooi gedaan! Maar wel oppassen met je ophangimprovisatie hea, je mag dan alles hebben gesafed, maar de constructie zelf kan ook naar beneden komen :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Stoney3K

> Veder heerlijk te lezen hoe improvisatie weer tot zijn recht komt. Mooi gedaan! Maar wel oppassen met je ophangimprovisatie hea, je mag dan alles hebben gesafed, maar de constructie zelf kan ook naar beneden komen



Daar heb ik dan ook zeker even naar gekeken, gelukkig weegt mijn gear geen tientallen kilo's, en je hebt het wel over militair materiaal wat ook met de nodige veiligheidsfactoren gefabriceerd wordt. Het moet immers ook tegen een stevige zuidwesterstorm kunnen.

Van de civiele versie van deze tenten is de buisdikte trouwens een stuk dunner, daar zou ik het niet zomaar aandurven, maar de hele tent was opgebouwd uit buizen van 40mm diameter met een viertal dwarsliggers van 35mm. Ze worden ook ingezet als hospitaaltenten, en het gewicht van het spul wat we eruit haalden (o.a. chirurgisch inhangdoek, verlichting, verlengkabels) was eigenlijk niet minder dan wat ik er terug in hing. Het heeft dan ook een volle week zonder problemen overeind gestaan.

----------


## brammetje

Ik zou alles verkopen!
en van dat geld helemaal een nieuwe start maken!
Eerst goed geluid.
en later een 4x of 8x par 56 met een statief met/of een Lichtbrug met Bijvoorbeeld 2 scanner en in het midden een Stroboscoop of mushroom of laser.

Groetjes bram!

@ Dit bericht is bedoeld voor Timoruitje, Dit is een verzamelonderwerp zo te zien:P

----------


## timoruitje

> Ik zou alles verkopen!
> en van dat geld helemaal een nieuwe start maken!
> Eerst goed geluid.
> en later een 4x of 8x par 56 met een statief met/of een Lichtbrug met Bijvoorbeeld 2 scanner en in het midden een Stroboscoop of mushroom of laser.
> 
> Groetjes bram!
> 
> @ Dit bericht is bedoeld voor Timoruitje, Dit is een verzamelonderwerp zo te zien:P



huh.. alles verkopen? waarom?
geluid is de komende tijd het eerste wat ik niet weg zou doen (je zou t eens moeten horen :Big Grin: )
ben trouwens net lekker aan het uitbreiden met een numark CDN 88, VMB statieven etc.

----------


## brammetje

> huh.. alles verkopen? waarom?
> geluid is de komende tijd het eerste wat ik niet weg zou doen (je zou t eens moeten horen)
> ben trouwens net lekker aan het uitbreiden met een numark CDN 88, VMB statieven etc.



oke maar ik zou eerst al die onproffesionele lichten verkopen en dan een lichtbrug kopen met 4x par en dan met je dynamo scans en met een effect erbij!

----------


## Lurvi

Allowa allemaal,

Hier even mijn drive-in setje.
Ik draai op het moment vool kleinere feesten en als het harder moet huur ik wat groters aan geluid en licht huur ik ook nog.

Ik ben ook nog maar net begonnen.
Aan geluid heb ik 2x LEM 250watt actieve boxen. je kan veel zeggen maar er zit een mooi helder strak geluidje in!

Voor live een behringer eurotrack en alleen mixen een jamaha mixing studio 10.
als cd 2x technics gewoon een huis tuin en keuken cd met auto cue. hebn ik zelf faderstart op gemaakt.

Bram, photos, drive-inn set - Hyves.net - Always in touch with your friends

Laat maar even horen wat er beter aan kan
MVG

----------


## jaksev

Ziet er goed uit ja!

Alleen een vraagje, waarom 2 mengpaneeltjes?

Gr. Willem

----------


## Lurvi

> Ziet er goed uit ja!
> 
> Alleen een vraagje, waarom 2 mengpaneeltjes?
> 
> Gr. Willem



 
OMdat het mengpaneel wat bovenop staat mijn live mengpaneel is, een behringer eurotrack.
Die daar onder eentje van jamaha gebruik ik in dat geval als db-meter en om de uigang naar de boxen te regelen. zodat ik niet aan de knop van de boxen hoef te zitten, die heb ik afgesteld zodat ik ze niet op kan blazen.

----------


## cowbeast

Die 2 mengers vind ik nogal nutteloos, maar kom. Verder vraag ik me af hoe jij 2 liedjes synchroon krijgt? Aan die hifi cd spelers heb je toch geen tempo regeling?

----------


## Lurvi

> Die 2 mengers vind ik nogal nutteloos, maar kom. Verder vraag ik me af hoe jij 2 liedjes synchroon krijgt? Aan die hifi cd spelers heb je toch geen tempo regeling?



 
Vind jij maar ik niet. Zoals hierboven stata word de 2e gebruikt om het volume van mijn actieve boxen te regelen en als ledbalk.

Aan gezien ik mijn setje nu heb uitgebreid met wat soundprosessing en dus ook een ledbalk is deze nu ook niet meer nodig.

Als soundprosessing heb ik er nu staan een edison, een composser/limiter 2100, een ulreaflex ll en achteraan een equlizer om als het nodig is iets meer bas enz. toe te voegen. deze stuurd ook de actieve boxen aan. 
De eerste 3 apparaatjes zijn van behringer.

een tempo regeling heb ik ook nog niet nodig bij deze set, ik draai voornamelijk jaren 80, 90, en nl-talig. vandaar ook de soundprosessing. 
wat je met synchroon bedoelt sdnap ik niet helemaal dat mag je me nog wel uitleggen.

----------


## vasco

Met synchroon wordt bedoelt twee nummers de beat gelijk te laten lopen om zo naadloos te mixen. Ook bij 80's en 90's muziek kan dit prima gebruikt worden.

Verder heb ik het nut ook niet van de 2e mengtafel maar het zal vast wel werken voor jou. Je kunt je volume ook met één mengtafel regelen naar je actieve speakers. Die knop op je speakers niet gebruiken omdat het zogenaamd is ingesteld tegen opblazen dan ben je op de verkeerde manier bezig met de apparatuur.

Wat bedoel jij hier met opblazen eigenlijk?
Ze zijn actief dus de versterker die er in zit is gemaakt voor deze speakers. Het enige wat je kan gebeuren is dat je de ingang overstuurt. Simpel op te lossen door van je mengtafel het volume naar beneden te halen, heb je geen 2e mengtafel voor nodig.

Kortom ik denk dat jij net begint en nog wat te leren hebt. Geen probleem, welkom op dit forum  :Wink:

----------


## Bart Wilems

Is de blauwe stekker de voeding van je hele rack?
Ik zie percies dat je op de male CEE met spanning toe komt, en dat is niet volgens de regels. Je zou zo aan de pennen kunnen komen en zo geëlektrocuteerd kunnen worden. Best even een male Opbouw CEE bestellen en een female Cee voor aan de kabel of anders een setje powercon (blauwe) in je rackje monteren

----------


## 4AC

Mooi gedaan hoor! Zeker als beginner heb je de boel mooi gedaan. Geld goed besteed, waardoor de afwerking ook nog goed voor elkaar is. Natuurlijk is er genoeg aan op- en aan te merken, zoals de cd-spelers en het smalle meubel. Sparen voor dubbele-cd speler als ik jou was! :Stick Out Tongue: 

Maar goed, die roze stekkerdoos doet het hem wat mij betreft. Helemaal mijn kleur. :Big Grin:

----------


## DJ_marc

Hallo dit is mijn drive in show setje.

Jullie meningen graag.

Ik ben druk op zoek na een geluidsset en heb ik intussen 1 gevonden en ben nog druk aan het onderhandelen.. heb een setje van EAW gezien. totaal 1400 watt.

Graag jullie meningen over dit setje.








Gr Marc. (The Soundboys)

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

ja, natuurlijk kun je ook zo je barrel/scanner ophangen he :Embarrassment: 

Misschien kijken voor een 2tal statieven voor je speakers?
Heb je ook een foto van de booth vanaf de andere zijde?

----------


## Caspero

Heb je onder je speakers nou een uit de kluiten gewassen keyboard stand staan? Denk dat je die wel ff mag vastzetten voordat het één en ander los of weg trilt...

----------


## DJ_marc

> ja, natuurlijk kun je ook zo je barrel/scanner ophangen he
> 
> Misschien kijken voor een 2tal statieven voor je speakers?
> Heb je ook een foto van de booth vanaf de andere zijde?



Ik heb geen foto van me booth.. het gaat om een:
1x Behringer DJX-700
2x Denon dn-s1000.
1x Showtec showmaster 24.
1x Laptop met harddisk

heb geen statieven voor me boxen omdat er geen houders onder op zitten..





> Heb je onder je speakers nou een uit de kluiten gewassen keyboard stand staan? Denk dat je die wel ff mag vastzetten voordat het één en ander los of weg trilt...



ja het is een keyboard standaard alleen de houten plaat die er op zit zit met beugels aan het standaard. aan de ene kant met een oog vast aan het standaard en aan de ander kant een half oog die je zo in elkaar kan schuiven. Dus hij zou nooit in elkaar kunnen zakken door gewicht van de boxen ofzo...

maargoed dit geluidsset wordt vervangen door 2 subjes en 2 topjes met een tussenpaal er tussen duss.

----------


## DJ-Jan

Hoe hang je op locatie die scan op?

----------


## jens

jongens we nemen toch allemaal een stuk dakgoot mee op klus  :Wink: 

en kom op we zijn allemaal begonnen met niks ik vind het op deze manier geen slecht idee...dr heeft niemand last van en dr staat ook niemand onder....die goot kan het makkelijk hebben want als die volstaat met water weegt ie wel meer dan 6 kilo :Wink: 

ik snap best dat als je net begint dat je niet meteen een front truss heb 6 meter tot je beschikking heb. De eetkamer lamp bij je thuis weegt vast nog zwaarder en die zit maar met  een haakje van niks of 2 lullige schroefjes vast vooral als die bij ikea vandaan komt :Wink:  ik 

verder vind ik het voor een beginnineling een nette set..

geen kabelbende...netjes afgerokt, de speakers staan op een fatsoenlijke hoogte wat bij een boel beginners wel anders is...

gewoon lekker zo doorgaan!

----------


## DJ_marc

> Hoe hang je op locatie die scan op?



jaa op locatie ben iker nog niet helemaal achter heb pas sinds kort me 2de setje parren. dus me standaards hangen vol dus ik wil eigenlijk nog een nieuw standaard kopen voor me scanner en later nog 2de scanner   Duss..

Maar ik had hem ook zo hangen.

Dat die met een truss haak aan me standaard hangt.. heb ik wel eens vaker gezien dus neem aan dat dat wel goed zo moeten gaan..

Verder heb ik nog foto van het Dj set (op locatie). voor de gene die het intressant vinden..:P



MarC

----------


## jurjen_barel

Ik zie nu dat je drive-inmeubel eigenlijk een gamma-stellingkast is. Is dat niet heel onhandig opbouwen/afbreken?

----------


## DJ_marc

> Ik zie nu dat je drive-inmeubel eigenlijk een gamma-stellingkast is. Is dat niet heel onhandig opbouwen/afbreken?



 
Nee het valt mee ik laat ze gewoon inelkaar zitten en zo de auto in heb een klein busje via me pa ze werk duss. daar past precies alles in. dus ja rack der in en rack er uit dus.. en het is precies goeie hoogte en heb genoeg ruimte duss..

----------


## 4AC

Even stiekem een of-topic vraagje: aan welk EAW-setje zat te denken?

----------


## DJ_marc

> Even stiekem een of-topic vraagje: aan welk EAW-setje zat te denken?



 
Nou heb geen idee Via een andere drive in show die ik ken. die kunnen bestellen bij de leverancier ofzo iets... en die zouden wel een setje uitzoeken alleen wist hij niet meer welk type hun hadden uitgezocht... dus welke type/serie van EAW weet ik niet precies.

wat dan? heb je ervaring met EAW?

----------


## 4AC

> Nou heb geen idee Via een andere drive in show die ik ken. die kunnen bestellen bij de leverancier ofzo iets... en die zouden wel een setje uitzoeken alleen wist hij niet meer welk type hun hadden uitgezocht... dus welke type/serie van EAW weet ik niet precies.
> 
> wat dan? heb je ervaring met EAW?



Vroeg ik mij gewoon af, was benieuwd op welk model je ging overstappen. Is namelijk wel behoorlijke stap vooruit... :Smile: 
Maar je gaat toch niet investeren in iets als je niet eens weet welk model het is? Of begrijp ik hier iets niet goed?

----------


## DJ_marc

> Vroeg ik mij gewoon af, was benieuwd op welk model je ging overstappen. Is namelijk wel behoorlijke stap vooruit...
> Maar je gaat toch niet investeren in iets als je niet eens weet welk model het is? Of begrijp ik hier iets niet goed?



 
Nou ik weet zelf nog niet het model en die jongen die ik aan de telefoon had wist het model niet uit zo hoofd dus maar binnenkort heb ik afspraak met hun dus dan kan ik alles na kijken en dan weet ik het model ook wel duss.

----------


## stefan90kauw

Dussss..................................

----------


## MusicXtra

> Is de blauwe stekker de voeding van je hele rack?
> Ik zie percies dat je op de male CEE met spanning toe komt, en dat is niet volgens de regels. Je zou zo aan de pennen kunnen komen en zo geëlektrocuteerd kunnen worden. Best even een male Opbouw CEE bestellen en een female Cee voor aan de kabel of anders een setje powercon (blauwe) in je rackje monteren



Volgens mij kijk je niet goed, ik zie toch echt een male chassisdeel en een female kabeldeel.
Verder moet je misschien eens op je Ledbalk kijken waar het 0dB punt zit, als je tot daar uitstuurt kun je de volume regelaars op je boxen voortaan gewoon vol open zetten en heb je maar een mengpaneel nodig.

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> Volgens mij kijk je niet goed, ik zie toch echt een male chassisdeel en een female kabeldeel.



Oja? En sinds wanneer worden male chassisdelen met een klepje uitgevoerd dan? (Kijk ook even naar het kleurverschil in de stekker, dan zie je duidelijk dat het klepje bij het chassisdeel hoort [lichtblauw])

Oftewel weer een gevalletje van: LEVENSGEVAARLIJKE SITUATIE!

Even heel rap gaan veranderen dus!


Groeten Hugo

----------


## Leks

Afgezien van technisch commentaar:

het is een euroRack

en jamaha schrijf je met een Y  :Smile:  Yamaha dus

no offence,

lijkt aleen zo lullig

leks

** TOEVOEGING na het kijken van de foto's

Ik sluit me bij de rest aan qua het 2e mengpaneeltje, waar heb je anders een masterfader voor ?

en die behringer edison... is dat echt iets leuk? verbeterd het klank? stereo processor toch ?

----------


## dj ramses

hallo dit is mijn drive in set, ben op mijn 15e hier mee begonnen en heb nog vele plannen om door te gaan in de verhuur! 


de volledige set ( ik heb de boxen hier op elkaar staan om dat ik alleen was en op het gras stond ( dit zijn geen foto's van op een feest))

de case: het gapende gat is onder tussen dicht gemaakt met blind platen
de 2x neutrik tulp zijn vervangen voor xlr's 
[img=http://img366.imageshack.us/img366/664/dsc0019cx7.th.jpg]

materiaal lijstje:

geluid:
1x jb systems mx09
1x jb systems cd560
1x senheiser freeport
1x maxim mx-102
1x verticaal 14HE en schuin 10HE case

2x behringer eurolive b-1520 (800W)
2x ?????????xvs1800s(750W)
1x behringer EP1500 
1x behringer ultra graph fxq 1502
1x 6HE case 

licht: 

1x showtec senecetter 24 in case
4x par 56long op botex balkje
1x american dj rover250 (250W)
1x jb systems stormbrid (250W)
2x mini moonflower (100W)
2x losse par 56 short voor belichting spiegelbol 
1x 30cm spiegelbol met moter 
2x 2m f33 triangel truss
2x windup's 4.5m 50kg 

extra: 
1x laptop
1x witte :Frown:  djbooth voor de case ( word gebruikt met de carnaval)
8x par20 met ledlamp (nix waard) wel handig voor belichting van je mengpaneel  :Smile: 

dit is wat ik heb na een half jaar ongeveer. 

nu heb ik op mijn verlanglijstje staan 

2x behringer EP2500 
1x XENYX 2442FX ( waarom deze: omdat ik graag uitde voeten wil komen met artiesten, welliswaar kleinschalig)
1x effect rack ( wat weet ik niet omdat ik daar nog niks van ken) tips?
4x dap k-115 ( als monitoren)
6x senheiser draadloos ( type weet ik nog niet ) met case 
4x american dj 250 mh met case 
4x scan ( welk merk en type) tips?

ik hoor graag reacties 
mvg 
ramses

----------


## Stoney3K

Basissetje ziet er op zich OK uit, ik zou nog een keertje kijken naar tussenpaaltjes tussen de topkasten en de subs. Als je ze zoals nu omhoog kantelt kaatst je hoog alleen maar vanaf het plafond.

Rackje is verder net afgewerkt, een beetje aan de lege kant maar gezien jouw plannen komt dat nog wel in orde  :Wink: 

Als je bandjes wil gaan mixen, staar je dan niet enorm blind om daar apparatuur voor aan te schaffen. Klus een keertje bij op het lokale jeugdcentrum, kijk of je het 'gevoel' in de mix een beetje kan vinden. Niet bang zijn om gewoon voor de eerste klussen die je met een band draait apparatuur in te huren -- dat doen we hier allemaal hoor!  :Wink:  Aanschaf van materiaal zoals monitors, FX, live-mixer en alles wat erbij hoort zou ik pas over gaan denken als een band je als vaste tech in wil gaan huren, dan wordt het pas rendabel (en heb je je equipment gauw in een tiental optredens eruit).

Voordeel hiervan is dat je met beter materiaal kan leren en je, als je eigen materiaal koopt, gauw voor het betere materiaal gaat waar je makkelijk nog 3-4 jaar mee vooruit kan.

Je lichtset is naar mijn smaak een beetje te asymmmetrisch, maar als ik je lijstje bekijk is die op de foto niet compleet opgebouwd. Verder, heb je wel in de gaten dat 4 MH's en 4 scans samen een gigantische overkill is?  :Wink: 

Oh, ik merkte nog iets toen ik naar je rack keek: Je hebt netjes alles voorzien van Powercon. Niks mis mee, maar het valt me op dat je dan nog beide kistjes afzonderlijk met Schuko's aansluit. De blauwe pluggen op het bovenste rack, ik neem aan dat je die als uitgangen gepland had? Dan moeten het dus witte zijn, anders gaat het niet passen  :Wink: .

Overigens +1 voor kleurcodering van je pluggen op het patchpaneel. Vaak genoeg zelf meegemaakt dat links en rechts toch net achterstevoren zaten  :Smile:

----------


## dj ramses

he! bedankt voor je reactie 

inderdaad dom van me die 2 had ik inderdaad als uitgangen gepland! morgen maar even veranderen 

bedankt voor je tip van de band ik huur regelmatig geluid in voor producties en bands maar ik heb dan alleen en live mengpaneel en een heleboel micro's endergelijke geen effecten!

de MH's wil ik graag op truss stukken zetten en de scans in de truss zonder de kleine effecten ( en het asimetrisch ben ik het helemaal mee eens)

btw de tussen paaltjes heb ik, maar heb ik op de foto niet gebruikt ivm het gras + ik een beetje sta te klooien in me eentje

ik zal binnen kort een nieuwe update van de set maken ( met de aanpassingen  :Embarrassment: )

mvg ramses

----------


## Stoney3K

> bedankt voor je tip van de band ik huur regelmatig geluid in voor producties en bands maar ik heb dan alleen en live mengpaneel en een heleboel micro's endergelijke geen effecten!



Als je gear voor een band wil gaan kopen, zou ik Behringer als eerste keus vermijden. Je hebt er misschien een jaartje leuk plezier van, maar als je er elk weekend mee tourt gaat het toch rapper slijten dan de meer gerenommeerde merken zoals bijvoorbeeld Soundcraft, Allen & Heath en Mackie. Mocht je krap bij kas zitten, dan kun je altijd kijken naar een gebruikte tafel van die merken, vaak zit je dan iets boven de nieuwprijs van een vergelijkbare Behringer.

Zelfde geldt voor monitors: Voor de prijs van een nieuwe set DAP monitors heb je al gauw een set JBL monitors die weliswaar gebruikt zijn maar nog goed mee kunnen. Bovendien kom je bij je klanten veel overtuigender aan als je reclame maakt met Soundcraft, EAW en JBL.

Qua FX is het meer kijken wat de band wil hebben. Er zijn zalen waar je met een kale mix goed uit de voeten kan, er zijn ook lokaties waar je een hoop met FX kan bereiken. Compressors komen bijvoorbeeld altijd goed van pas en zijn in verhouding niet al te duur. Een multi-effect is af en toe nuttig, maar daar zou ik in het eerste stadium niet al te veel geld in steken. Monitor EQ's zijn echter wel een vereiste! Daar wil je het liefste 31-bands EQ's voor gebruiken zodat je een smal bandje waar misschien feedback in optreedt de nek om kan draaien.

----------


## dj ramses

Nogmaals bedankt voor je tip's  :Smile: 
is het dan niet beter om meteen alles nieuw te kopen ?

mvg ramses

----------


## stefan90kauw

Ik zou behringer zeker niet als FOH tafel willen.
Ik draai zelf op een Soundcraft Two Series, 40/8/2.
Danwel alleen de showband. Maargoed.

Ik zou dit doen:

Koop een degelijke Mengtafel:
- A&H W3-20S WizardKoop degelijke effecten als:
Compressors:  DBX 166XL
Gates (voor drums): Drawmer Quad Gate
2 Multieffecten: Hou het leuk, keep it simpel: TC Electronics M-One.
2 31bands EQ's voor monitoren. Iedere K-115, 1 EQ.
Galmpje klinkt keurig voor z'n prijs.
Zorg dat je een multi/snake hebt.

Ben je toch wel al snel een kleine 3000 pleuro kwijt.  :Smile: 
Je setje ziet er in ieder geval wel netjes uit.  :Smile: 
Vooral de kleurcodering ben ik fan van.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Lekker door knutselen blijven. Je komt er wel.  :Smile: 


P.s. Ik zie net dat je maar 1 ampje heb voor al je speakers.
Ik zou overgaan op een cross-over met 2 amps.  :Smile: 
Je systeem Actief aansturen kan vaak lijden tot veel strakker geluid, ondanks dat het behringer is!  :Smile:

----------


## dj ramses

> Ik zou behringer zeker niet als FOH tafel willen.
> Ik draai zelf op een Soundcraft Two Series, 40/8/2.
> Danwel alleen de showband. Maargoed.
> 
> Ik zou dit doen:
> 
> Koop een degelijke Mengtafel:
> - A&H W3-20S WizardKoop degelijke effecten als:
> Compressors: DBX 166XL
> ...



bedankt

voor het FQ rack - is dbx een goed merk hier voor of hebben jullie hier andere andere merken voor ? 

inderdaad 1 amp te weinig maar ik heb nu goed gekeken op het forum en ik heb gevonden dat je dat je het vermogen van je speakers x 1.5 moet doen. 

maar is dit dan het vermogen continu of peak?

mvg ramses

----------


## Robbert Jan de Klerk

Hey Ramses zo jij ook hier op het forum  :Smile: 

DBX is absoluut niks mis mee en vooral voor eq's en processors is het helemaal te gek. Voor effecten zou ik je adviseren om een M-One of D-two te kopen van TC electronics. Kost wel wat meer maar je hebt er jaaren plezier van. Ook als je een band wil gaan mixen dan heb je zeker compressors nodig.

p.s. wat voor typen en merk movingheads had je in gedachte?

Ik weet dat Rentall nog een aantal goeie mac 250's heeft van Martin.

Groeten,

Robbert Jan

----------


## stefan90kauw

Ik zou me ook eerst richten op het één. Dan het ander.

Dus, dat is net wat voor jou eerste prioriteit wordt.
Licht of geluid.
Ik zou het niet tegelijk doen, dan zal je je geld gaan verdelen en kom je sneller aan met Showtec en DAP audio.  :Smile: 

Gewoon eerst geluid, en dan pas licht (of andersom natuurlijk).

En wat betreft DBX:

Zeker niet fout.  :Smile:

----------


## Stoney3K

> En wat betreft DBX:
> 
> Zeker niet fout.



Ik denk niet dat er een enkel PA bedrijf is wat geen DBX in zijn rackjes heeft hangen. Dus ja, daar kom je prima mee uit...

Overigens is voor licht op kleinschalige producties ShowTec echt nog niet zo'n ramp. Vooral de nieuwere serie van ShowTec is toch van een redelijk niveau, het blijft uiteraard nog geen Martin, Robe of High End maar voor de meeste huis-tuin-en-keuken producties prima te doen.

Zorg vooral dat je geluid goed is, een band die goed klinkt met 8 PARretjes maakt veel meer indruk dan een band die bagger klinkt maar een "het knippert aan alle kanten" lichtshow meesleept.

----------


## dj ramses

> Ik denk niet dat er een enkel PA bedrijf is wat geen DBX in zijn rackjes heeft hangen. Dus ja, daar kom je prima mee uit...
> 
> Zorg vooral dat je geluid goed is, een band die goed klinkt met 8 PARretjes maakt veel meer indruk dan een band die bagger klinkt maar een "het knippert aan alle kanten" lichtshow meesleept.



klopt daar was ik mij al bewust van
dus heb ik dit weekend eens wat samen gesteld om te kijken

_[FONT=Arial]speaker set[/FONT]_

[FONT=Arial]2x mrx 515 passive 1600w peak 800rms jbl [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]4x mrx 518 pasive sub 2000w peak 1000 rms jbl [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]3x cp 3000 s 2x 1600w ev [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]1x*DX 38 digitaler Prozessor ev* [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]1x 10HE prof case [/FONT]

[FONT=Arial]_[FONT=Arial]Monitor set[/FONT]_
[FONT=Arial]*8x JRX 112 M passive 250w rms 1000w peak jbl* [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]*4x CDi 20*[/FONT][FONT=Arial]*00 crown* [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]*3x 6HE prof case* [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]2x JBL JRX112M [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]2x JBL JRX118S [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]2x Crown XTI 1000[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial]_[FONT=Arial]Mengpanelen [/FONT]_
[FONT=Arial]*(1)1x PA 28 Live Mixer + case allen&heath*[/FONT] 


_[FONT=Arial]Effect (FQ) rack [/FONT]_
[FONT=Arial]*1x 166XL Gate, Compressor, Limiter dbx* [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]*2x M-One XL tc electronic* [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]*2x 1231 2x 31-Band Graphic EQ dbx* [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]*1x quad gate dbx* [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]*2x 4HE prof case gang-case* [/FONT]

[LEFT][FONT=Arial]*micro set*[/FONT][/LEFT]
[FONT=Arial]*[FONT=Arial]3x ew 135-D G2 met inbouwsets sennheiser [/FONT]*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]*[FONT=Arial]1x 4HE prof case gang-case [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial]6x em58 + standaard + 10 micro kabel shure [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial]2x Mikrocase für 7 Mikrofone, liegend Music store [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial]1x Drumset II 4x C518M, 1x D112 akg [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial]5x [/FONT][FONT=Arial]Shure SM57 + Kabel shure [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial]1x microstandcase 20stuks dap audio [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial]8x Mikrofonstativ musicstore[/FONT]*



*[FONT=Arial]Bekabeling mengpaneel[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial]1x XLR Multisnake 12 in 4 out 30m dap audio [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial]1x Stagewheel 24 In - 8 out 30m dap audio [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial]1x case voor stage wheel dap audio [/FONT]*

*deze set zou ik mij kunnen permiteren ( qua aantal klussen per jaar)* 

*ik hoor graag jullie mening ~*

*gr* 
*ramses* [/FONT]
[/FONT]

[/FONT]

----------


## Stoney3K

8 monitors is wel een beetje erg veel... daar kun je er makkelijk 4 van in de hoek zetten samen met 2 versterkers en eventueel als een kleine PA inzetten.

Verder is een 12/4 multi al gauw vol. Nu heb je er wel een 24/8 naast, dat maakt die 12/4 een beetje overbodig (of wil je orkesten en bigbands gaan mixen?). De 12/4 gaat toch niet meer in de tafel passen, die PA 28 heeft immers maar 24 microfoon-ingangen  :Wink: 
Een beetje een overkill aan microfoons. Voor dat geld kun je misschien beter een extra 166'je erbij kopen (4 compressors zijn gauw vol!). Dan kunnen die gates ook weg, want die zijn al in de 166's ingebouwd.

Qua PA: Ik weet niet ov EV versterkers/processors met JBL speakers nu wel de ideale combinatie is. Ik weet ook niet of 4xsub met 2xtop zo goed gaat werken.

----------


## dj ramses

> 8 monitors is wel een beetje erg veel... daar kun je er makkelijk 4 van in de hoek zetten samen met 2 versterkers en eventueel als een kleine PA inzetten.
> 
> Verder is een 12/4 multi al gauw vol. Nu heb je er wel een 24/8 naast, dat maakt die 12/4 een beetje overbodig (of wil je orkesten en bigbands gaan mixen?). De 12/4 gaat toch niet meer in de tafel passen, die PA 28 heeft immers maar 24 microfoon-ingangen 
> Een beetje een overkill aan microfoons. Voor dat geld kun je misschien beter een extra 166'je erbij kopen (4 compressors zijn gauw vol!). Dan kunnen die gates ook weg, want die zijn al in de 166's ingebouwd.
> 
> Qua PA: Ik weet niet ov EV versterkers/processors met JBL speakers nu wel de ideale combinatie is. Ik weet ook niet of 4xsub met 2xtop zo goed gaat werken.



inderdaad maar bij een aantal bands waaar ik gekeken heb zie ik iedere keer :voor de zanger 2 monitor's de gitarist 2, de pianist 2, en de drum 1 voor de zang en dan extra voor de drummer de side fill ( 2x sub en top )

maar nu snap ik het niet helemaal meer als je 166,er hebt dan kunnen daar dus 2 micro's op ? maw je gaat met de micro met je male xlr binnen en je gaat met je female naar de mixer 

en de gate's dan die zijn toch voor de drums's ?? 

en welke speaker / sub combinatie is dan wel goed voor een rock- allround band ? 

gr 

ramses

----------


## Stoney3K

> inderdaad maar bij een aantal bands waaar ik gekeken heb zie ik iedere keer :voor de zanger 2 monitor's de gitarist 2, de pianist 2, en de drum 1 voor de zang en dan extra voor de drummer de side fill ( 2x sub en top )
> 
> maar nu snap ik het niet helemaal meer als je 166,er hebt dan kunnen daar dus 2 micro's op ? maw je gaat met de micro met je male xlr binnen en je gaat met je female naar de mixer 
> 
> en de gate's dan die zijn toch voor de drums's ?? 
> 
> en welke speaker / sub combinatie is dan wel goed voor een rock- allround band ? 
> 
> gr 
> ...



Je hebt in ieder geval grote plannen. Mijn tip is om eens een cursus basis-geluidstechniek te volgen om de fijne kneepjes te leren van het afmixen van een band. Ik werk op het cultureel centrum ook met 4 Behringer monitortjes en 4 compressors, en we hebben hier zonder problemen al jazzformaties van 12-18 man uitversterkt (dan staat het podium wel vol!). Orienteer je gewoon voordat je een vrachtwagen met apparatuur bestelt, je moet het immers ook ergens op kunnen slaan en kunnen vervoeren. Materiaal bijkopen kan immers altijd nog.

En ja, de 166XL is een *dual* compressor/limiter/gate. Als je er daar 2 van in huis hebt kom je een heel eind.

----------


## dj ramses

> Je hebt in ieder geval grote plannen. Mijn tip is om eens een cursus basis-geluidstechniek te volgen om de fijne kneepjes te leren van het afmixen van een band.



dat zat ik mij vannacht dat inderdaad ook te bedenken, 
ik ga dit dan ook binnen kort doen 

en qua opslag zit ik goed ( veilig ) en vervoer ook ! ( een overdekte wagen van 8m) 

mvg ramses

----------


## djspeakertje

hi allemaal :Smile: , ik ben nieuw op het forum en ik ben aan het sparen voor een geluidsset ( om een drive inn mee te beginnen) ik heb een mooi dap setje gezien (zie link) 2 bassen en 2 topjes, de bassen zijn 450 watts rms en de toppen 300 rms. alle versterking (1x450rms en 1x300rms) en clip limiters zitten ingebouwd in de bassen IS DAT WAT ????? zoniet, hebben jullie nog tips???

daan (djspeakertje) :Wink:

----------


## DJ-Jan

ik zie geen link..
Ik weet niet wat je er mee wil doen maar het is DAP en dat is niet z'n goed merk. ( helaas eigen ervaring )

----------


## SPS

> inderdaad maar bij een aantal bands waaar ik gekeken heb zie ik iedere keer :voor de zanger 2 monitor's de gitarist 2, de pianist 2, en de drum 1 voor de zang en dan extra voor de drummer de side fill ( 2x sub en top )
> 
> maar nu snap ik het niet helemaal meer als je 166,er hebt dan kunnen daar dus 2 micro's op ? maw je gaat met de micro met je male xlr binnen en je gaat met je female naar de mixer 
> 
> en de gate's dan die zijn toch voor de drums's ?? 
> 
> en welke speaker / sub combinatie is dan wel goed voor een rock- allround band ? 
> 
> gr 
> ...



1.
Je comp/lim 166 steek je dus in een INSERT op een kanaal of op een subgroepje. En niet een microfoon er rechtstreeks in :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Cool: 

2. Als je in gelegenheden staat waar zanger, gitarist en toetsenist allen met twee monitors werken, dan praat je toch wel over de grotere optredens is mijn ervaring.
En niet in een zaaltje met -zeg eens- 150 man.
En voor die grotere optredens lijkt mij je main PA weer te licht... maw de balans tussen je monitors en PA investering ligt een beetje scheef.

3. Je specs van de JBL's zijn wat optimistisch. van hun site:
MRX515: Power : 400W / 800 W / 1600W ofwel 400W AES
MRX518: Power : 500W / 1000W / 2000W ofwel 500W AES

4. Kijk uit met zulke investeringen als je voor 1 band werkt. Voor je het weet liggen ze weer uitelkaar, en zit mij met de brokken. (Je zegt wel niet dat het voor 1 band is, maar ik krijg zo'n gevoel......)

Paul

----------


## SPS

Nog even een opmerking:

de AH PA28 lijkt mij ZEKER NIET de juiste mixer voor een band zoals jij beschrijft.
Hij heeft geen subgroepen en maar 4 auxen!
Je geeft zelf aan dat je al 4 monitormixen moet maken (zang, gitaar, keyb en drums), en je wilt ook 2 multieffecten aansturen.
Daarvoor heb je dus minimaal 6 auxen nodig.

Als je bij A&H wilt blijven heb je dus echt een GL2400 nodig!

Paul.

----------


## vasco

> hi allemaal, ik ben nieuw op het forum en ik ben aan het sparen voor een geluidsset ( om een drive inn mee te beginnen) ik heb een mooi dap setje gezien (zie link) 2 bassen en 2 topjes, de bassen zijn 450 watts rms en de toppen 300 rms. alle versterking (1x450rms en 1x300rms) en clip limiters zitten ingebouwd in de bassen IS DAT WAT ????? zoniet, hebben jullie nog tips???
> 
> daan (djspeakertje)



Welkom dan maar en misschien was het je niet opgevallen maar dit gedeelte is voor foto's. Jouw vraag hoort in het newbie deel.

----------


## vasco

Grote plannen zo te zien inderdaad maar je hebt er duidelijk geen idee van waarom je het allemaal nodig hebt, hoeveel van iets en wat dan vervolgens waar op aangesloten moet worden en hoe.

Je kan beter beginnen met een cursus of een tijdje meelopen met iemand. Zo leer je alles kennen en vooral ook wat de beperkingen zijn. Daarna kun je deze lijst eens opnieuw maken en dan zal je merken dat je lijst er toch heel anders uit gaat zien en meer in balans komt met de realiteit.

Nu op deze basis veel geld uit gaan geven is gewoon zonde. Daarnaast zal een band het niet op prijs stellen als zei nu net het experiment van jou zijn terwijl ze de gasten een leuke avond willen geven. Door onkunde komt die band niet meer bij je terug en dan zit je straks met spullen die je niet meer kunt wegzetten.

Als je eerst de kneepjes leert van iemand die in de hitte van een optreden kan helpen/ingrijpen en daarbij kan uitleggen waarom aan jou dan kom je beter beslagen ten ijs. Je moet ergens beginnen maar meestal is dat niet met het kopen van gereedschap als je niet weet wat je er mee moet.

----------


## djspeakertje

sorry, je hebt gelijk !!!

----------


## jens

idd

al is goed gereedschap wel het halve werk maar dat terzijde :Wink: 

ik heb zelf ervaring opgedaan in een jongerencentrum door mee te lopen en bij een geluidsbedrijf had ik al een flinke technische achtergrond opgebouwt

heb zelf ook altijd een disco gehad en ben me een jaar of 4 geleden in bandjes schuiven gaan intereseren.heb sinds een half jaar denk ik mijn spullen vrij compleet om een pa neer te zetten voor een doorsnee zaal ( 300 man)

door de jaren heen leer  je gewoon apparatuur kennen en begin je vanzelf een lijstje te krijgen met spullen die je wil. wat voor jouw doeleinden geschikt zijn.

ik doe zelf bijv veel punk,rock,metal, en dat soort bandjes, vaak bandjes van 3 a 4 man, dus kan ik het prima redden met 4 monitors, heb ik meer nodig huur/leen ik wel bij. zou niet weten wat ik er met 8 moet :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

een fx rack heb je ook niet meteen nodig, Koop eerst eens een mixer en wat  mics en ga daar eens mee aan de gang, kun je daargoed geluid mee uit je set krijgen komen die fx vanzelf wel om het geluid nog mooier te maken.

je zult het toch allemaal in de praktijk moeten leren!

----------


## dj ramses

> idd
> 
> al is goed gereedschap wel het halve werk maar dat terzijde
> 
> ik heb zelf ervaring opgedaan in een jongerencentrum door mee te lopen en bij een geluidsbedrijf had ik al een flinke technische achtergrond opgebouwt
> 
> heb zelf ook altijd een disco gehad en ben me een jaar of 4 geleden in bandjes schuiven gaan intereseren.heb sinds een half jaar denk ik mijn spullen vrij compleet om een pa neer te zetten voor een doorsnee zaal ( 300 man)
> 
> door de jaren heen leer je gewoon apparatuur kennen en begin je vanzelf een lijstje te krijgen met spullen die je wil. wat voor jouw doeleinden geschikt zijn.
> ...



ind ga ik ook doen 

maar eerst moet ik mijn studie afmaken  :Frown:  of mijn studie tussen tijds verlengen  :Stick Out Tongue: 

@ all reacts 
bedankt voor jullie tips en commentaar

----------


## flash-a-new-generation

2x TC m-one??  of kijk ik er gewoon heel erg langs?? ik zou ff doorsparen eventueel en lekker een M2000 of M3000 kopen van TC. heb je ook gelijk je delay's.

je kunt ook een Mone in combinatie met een MPX1 doen.. kost een beetje maar heb je ook wat. MPX1 is een mooi multi effectje en klinkt zeer aardig,

----------


## Outline

Alleen wordt de MPX1 niet meer gemaakt en is alleen nog leverbaar wat er in voorraad ligt...

Kijk maar op de site: Lexicon Pro en Lexicon Pro

----------


## DJ-Mike

Hier wat foto's:








Mijn installatie bestaat uit:
[FONT=Verdana]CD-speler (Philips)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Microfoon (draadloos)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Mengpaneel (Yamaha) MG16/4[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Een versterker (EP2500)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]JBL TR225 speakers (2x)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Laptop [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Verschillende flightcases[/FONT]

[LEFT][FONT=Verdana]De voorkant wil ik binnenkort nog een keer veranderen, deze is vrij kinderachtig.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]De installatie zit ingebouwd in een fligtcase, die op de foto is mijn meubel is gebouwd.[/FONT][/LEFT]

[FONT=Verdana]Het meubel bestaat uit 4 platen.[/FONT] 

[FONT=Verdana]Ik draai op familie feesten, en in de kleinere zaaltjes/cafés.[/FONT][FONT=Verdana]I[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]k ben een beginnende DJ van 15 jaar.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]graag jullie mening?[/FONT] 

[FONT=Verdana]Groetjes Mike[/FONT]

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Hier wat foto's:
>  *knip*
> 
> [FONT=Verdana]graag jullie mening?[/FONT] 
> 
> [FONT=Verdana]Groetjes Mike[/FONT]



Als een start: ziet er vooral efficient en compact uit. Zal zeker werken! Zit het goed met de stevigheid? Als je gasten een slokje op hebben (met name te veel), willen ze nogal eens een plaatje aan komen vragen en flink aan je meubel staan te sjorren/douwen om hun eigen evenwicht te bewaren ten koste van jouw spullen. En vanwaar de "doos" rondom de onderkant van je 19" kist?

Persoonlijk had ik de voorkant (met de rood/gele ballen) iets anders ingericht, maar dat is een kwestie van smaak.

Nu nog door voor fatsoenlijke cd-spelers (serieus: stel je niet afhankelijk van je laptop  :Wink: ) en een subwoofer-uitbreiding voor je PA.

Succes!

----------


## partydrivein

Nou ik ben nu al een tijdje bezig, ik ben nu 16 jaar en werk bij stagehands en crewworks.

Ik ben als drive in begonnen maar ga steeds meer de techniekkant op voor bands.
ik heb nu:
geluid
1x mitec performer 16
1x citronic 6 kanaals
1x phonic impact 16.4x (gebruik ik eigenlijk niet meer)
1x american audio vlp600
2x gemsound topjes
2x gemsound subjes 
ik weet van beide de nummers niet meer
1x laptop met bpm studio + 12000 nummers
1x sennheiser mic
alle bekabeling

licht
3x parr 56 300 watt (overkocht van een vriend)
4x parr 36 100 watt 
1x chauvet dimmerpack
1x showtec orion
1x showtec zagmoon
1x shotec black widow strobe
1x alpha z-80 fogger
1x laptop met freestyler (= ronduit klote ik kan een zerro88 sirius overkopen van een vriend moet er wel dmx inbouwen)
1x showtec partydimmer
1x 3 kanaals liteputter 
1x PR colourscan 150watt DMX
veel kabels alles zwart op 1 domiootje na :Embarrassment: 

rigging
3x statief
2x t barr
----------------------------------------------------------------
1x partytafel
1x tafel
2x mic statief
1x keybardstatief

MH sounds 

reacties zijn zeker welkom

----------


## DJ-Mike

Ziet er leuk uit!

Hoelang doen jullie dit al? (en waar staan MH voor?)

Je werkt wel erg veel met de zogenoemde B apparatuur zoals showtec.
Leuk om mee te beginnen, alleen bij verdere uitbreiding zou ik even doorsparen voor een echt merk.

Ook zou ik een alternatief verzinnen voor de tafel met het kleedje.
Alles inbouwen in een flightcase? of zelf aan de slag voor een mooi meubel?
zelf merk ik ook dat flightcases erg veel werk schelen als je het vergelijkt met wanneer je alles los hebt.

Kwa licht; leuke show!
Al ben ik zelf meer van de symetri.

ohja: Een statief tussen je subs en tops is misschien ook verstandig? of heb je een rede om dat niet te doen?

----------


## DJ-Mike

> Als een start: ziet er vooral efficient en compact uit. Zal zeker werken! Zit het goed met de stevigheid? Als je gasten een slokje op hebben (met name te veel), willen ze nogal eens een plaatje aan komen vragen en flink aan je meubel staan te sjorren/douwen om hun eigen evenwicht te bewaren ten koste van jouw spullen. En vanwaar de "doos" rondom de onderkant van je 19" kist?
> 
> Persoonlijk had ik de voorkant (met de rood/gele ballen) iets anders ingericht, maar dat is een kwestie van smaak.
> 
> Nu nog door voor fatsoenlijke cd-spelers (serieus: stel je niet afhankelijk van je laptop ) en een subwoofer-uitbreiding voor je PA.
> 
> Succes!



 
Euhm, die doos om de flightcase is eigenlijk om de flightcase op te hogen, de kist is zelf maar 50 cm hoog. dat komt niet mooi uit met het meubel.

de kist staat zo vast geklemt tussen het meubel, en omdat deze nogal wat weegt is het met de stevigheid van het gehele meubel ook niet slecht. 
het kan flink wat houden.

zoals ik al zei ben ik vanplan binnekort mijn voorkant aan te passen, vind hem zelf ook vrij kinderachtig worden.

en inmiddels heb ik ook een "fatsoenlijke" cdspeler. Numark CDn22 MK IV.

Nu even doorsparen voor de subjes!

----------


## partydrivein

Er staat inderdaad behoorlijk wat showtec tussen.

ik wil alle parren van eurolite hebben en voor mijn intiligent licht moet ik nog gaan kijken

dat MH staat gewoon voor mijn naam(ben daarin niet echt crea :Embarrassment: )

Ik wacht nog even met alles in flightcases bouwen al zit wel een gedeelte al in flightcases.

omdat ik het ook vaar andere toepassingen wil gebruiken bouw ik niet alles in 1 flightcase

dat licht word ook symetrisch ik ga deze of volgende week 2 slidebaqrs halen met aan elk 4x par 56 long

en dan gooi ik die gebruik voor de zaal of als front
en die 4x par 36 achter mij als tegenlicht

er zitten geen tussenpaaltjes tussen omdat ik nog flenzen in mijn speakers moet zetten
aangezien mijn topjes al op oorhoogte staan vond ik andere dingen een grotere prioriteit hebben.

maar zodra ik dat licht heb ga ik dat doen samen met allemaal van dat soort kleine klusjes want ze kosten allemaal veel tijd en bij elkaar ook geld (...zucht...)

Ik ben dus nog flink bezig en was op zoek naar kritiek want ik ben nog lang niet klaar.
Als het je eigen spul is ben je er meestal erg trots op dat het van jou is en klinkt veel kritiek slecht, al weet ik dat het vaak opbouwend is.

Ik loop ook al op de grote evementen maar die kwaliteit kan ik vaak nog niet betalen.
en dan is showtec ineens een stuk redelijker.
ik moet zeggen ik heb het al een tijdje en er is nog nieks mee mis gegaan.

zelfs dat goedkope rookmachientje met showtec rookvloeistof houd het al meer als een jaar uit!

ik ga nu stoppen zo een feestje en 2 bands :Big Grin:

----------


## Dirk Wijnen

Dat "subje" is dat niet gewoon een 15" versie van je andere topkast? Want ik zie er hoogspeakertjes (piezo) inzitten. Klinkt het dan niet heel erg schel, verder ken ik Gemsound niet maar zal wel een beetje op de hoogte liggen van DAP of HQ power oid. 

paar tips:

Koop nog minimaal 1 PAR 56 erbij en dat je dan een complete 4-bar hebt, of spaar meteen door naar nog een 4-bar zodat je naast je "partytafel" aan elke kant een setje parren hebt staan dit ziet er dan netjes uit.

Die partytafel had ik weg gedaan, en een mooi DJ booth gemaakt, met je naam aan de voorkant. En doe aub dat tafelkleed weg :Big Grin: .. Pak dan een mooi zwart afrok doek vind ik persoonlijk netter.
Verder zorg dat je licht mooi symetrisch is. 

Flightcases zijn absuluut aanbevolen, ivm dat je heletijd met los spul moet slepen en de kans op beschadigen heel erg groot word. Als je bijvoorbeeld op een bruiloft of andere feestjes vind ik dat er mooi uitziet, en niet overal kabels hebt lopen van je DVD speler en mengpaneel enz. 


Trouwens die onderste regel?

"ik ga nu stoppen zo een feestje en 2 bands :Big Grin: "
Ga je nu 2 bands doen of begrijp ik het verkeerd? 
Als het zo is, dan zou ik het absoluut niet wagen met deze apparatuur, daar moet je best veel kennis/ ervaring voor hebben!!


Dit zijn mijn tips ik hoop dat je er wat mee kunt!

----------


## partydrivein

een wat late reactie.

heb een feestje gedaan met mijn eigen apperatuur dat is verhuurd en dat werd gedaan door een vriend van mij.

van die bands had ik anders neer moeten zetten dat was dezelfde band met 2 optredens dat (helaas) over de PA (al was het de naam niet waard)
van het cafe was simpele theringer zooi.

die speakers inderdaad, al gooi ik waak meer laag op de onderste.
sommige dingen zijn nog zeer budget maar die Mitec tafel is toch wel een stukje kwaliteit.
hij doet zeker niet onder voor allen and heath en kan ook concureren met soundcraft

mijn licht daar ben ik het meest mee bezig.
op het forum is me afgeraden om een zerro sirius om te bouwen maar ik ben nou een leuke aanbieding voor een freekie tegengekomen want een gsm, pearl of grand MA zit er helaas nog niet in...

dit moet idd symetrische worden en ik ben wel bezig met flightcases,
maar zoals ik al zei alles los omdat ik het voor meerdere doeleinden gebruik.
alleen het kost allemaal geld :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  en dat is het probleem dat iedereen hier wel heeft.

en dat doekje tja ik had toen niks anders maar ik draai niet zo vaak het is meer licht en geluid

maar gemsound licht niet in de buurt van Dap het is een amerikaans merk en klinkt behoorlijk goed!
zelfs als ik mijn versterker vol open zet (600 watt en de sett is 1000 wat rms zo ga ik nooi te hard)
op een bruiloft begonnen ze bij het 2e nummer al te vragen of het wat zachter mocht want ze hadden er 2 zaaltjes verder last van.
hier zat een gelovig stel en dat was allemaal wat traditioneler (niks op tegen :Smile: )
maar is een heel leuk feestje geworden :Big Grin: 

nog andere dingen :Confused:

----------


## Stoney3K

> ...over de PA (al was het de naam niet waard)
> van het cafe was simpele theringer zooi..



Dat het nou budget materiaal is wil niet zeggen dat je het gelijk voor Theringer (of CRAP) moet uitschelden. Je noemt het toch ook geen M$ Windhoos? Goed, Behringer en DAP zijn goedkoper materiaal maar je kan er als beginner redelijk mee uit de voeten, het voornaamste struikelblok tegenwoordig is de levensduur van het materiaal. Een A&H tafel houdt het 20 jaar uit, een Behringer mengtafel is na 5 jaar compleet op.





> die speakers inderdaad, al gooi ik waak meer laag op de onderste.
> sommige dingen zijn nog zeer budget maar die Mitec tafel is toch wel een stukje kwaliteit.
> hij doet zeker niet onder voor allen and heath en kan ook concureren met soundcraft



Vergeet niet dat ook merken als Soundcraft en A&H een meer budget-segment hebben, denk aan de Spirit Folio's en A&H Zed serie.





> op het forum is me afgeraden om een zerro sirius om te bouwen maar ik ben nou een leuke aanbieding voor een freekie tegengekomen want een gsm, pearl of grand MA zit er helaas nog niet in...



En die ga je als drive-in show ook echt niet nodig hebben. Veel shows worden toch gewoon gedraaid met een Showmaster 24 en een Scanmastertje, en dat is in 95% van de gevallen meer dan genoeg. Zelfs een Studio 12/24 Scan is eigenlijk al overkill voor een set met twee T4'tjes en wat effectlicht.





> zelfs als ik mijn versterker vol open zet (600 watt en de sett is 1000 wat rms zo ga ik nooi te hard)
> op een bruiloft begonnen ze bij het 2e nummer al te vragen of het wat zachter mocht want ze hadden er 2 zaaltjes verder last van.



Let er ook op dat vermogen niet alles is en harder absoluut niet beter is. Er zijn speakers die hard nog perfect klinken maar er zijn ook genoeg speakers waar alleen nog maar herrie uit komt als je ze verder dan 70% van hun vermogen geeft. Soundchecken is hier het devies, en een dB-meter kost tegenwoordig ook niet zo gruwelijk veel meer, dus dat is zeker een goeie investering.

----------


## partydrivein

Ik heb mijn speakers uitgekozen omdat ze bij een hoog volume niet vervormen nou ja hoog 600 watt.

Ik heb die tafel overgekocht die vaak met een (dacht) G4 van soundcrafft staat en die had er geen op of aanmerkingen op.
hij vond het alleen jammer dat hij maar 5 auxileries heeft en net wat te weinig kanalen voor zijn doen (16)

voor een drive is een pearl ook overdreven alleen hier wil ik het niet bij laten.
Ik hoop een licht bedrijf op te kunnen starten maar ik moet natuurlijk eerst voldoende ervaring opdoen etc.
ik doe vast een band en ik kom overal en nergens waar de ene keer een pearl of een zerro staat en op de volgende locatie een lite 12 van showtec.
een eigen tafel met kwaliteit en genoeg kanalen is dan dus gewenst :Big Grin: 
ik zou nog kunnen bijhuren maar dat zien we dan wel weer.

dan behringer of theringer al gaat een andere tafel 20 jaar mee en behringer 5 er blijft een afschuwlijke ruis inzitten en heeft amper een eq.
nou vraag ik toch niet veel want ik heb zelf ook budget staan.
maar dat vind ik toch niet kunnen zeker niet als er elk weekend een bandje/artiest staat wat jij?

----------


## partydrivein

Het is alweer een tijdje geleden maar er is hier niets meer gepost.

Ik heb in de tussentijd alweer wat bijgekocht, mijn lichtshow is nu bijvoorbeeld helemaal DMX.

geluid,
1x mitec performer 16
1x citronic 6 kanaals
1x phonic impact 16.4x (gebruik ik eigenlijk niet meer)
1x midiverb3 Alesis (pas gekocht)
1x american audio vlp600
2x gemsound tr-150
2x gemsound tr-250
ik weet van beide de nummers niet meer
1x laptop met bpm studio/viritual DJ + 12000 nummers
1x sennheiser mic
alle bekabeling

licht
4x parr 56 300 watt (was 3)
4x parr 36 100 watt 
2x chauvet dimmerpack (was 1)
1x showtec orion
1x showtec zagmoon
1x shotec black widow strobe
1x alpha z-80 fogger
1x dmx4all dongle ga ik verkopen werkt voor geen meter bij mij
1x showtec partydimmer (gebruik ik niet meer)
1x 3 kanaals liteputter (gebruik ik niet meer)
1x PR colourscan 150watt DMX
1x celco pathfinder 60 kanaals DMX (gekocht werkt top!)
Filtermeuk
Haken


rigging
3x statief
2x t barr
----------------------------------------------------------------
1x partytafel
1x tafel
2x mic statief
1x keybardstatief

Er is dus weer wat bijgekomen, deze hobby (het blijft een hobby) blijft duur^^

----------


## Q-muziek

> Het is alweer een tijdje geleden maar er is hier niets meer gepost.
> 
> Ik heb in de tussentijd alweer wat bijgekocht, mijn lichtshow is nu bijvoorbeeld helemaal DMX.
> 
> geluid,
> 1x mitec performer 16
> 1x citronic 6 kanaals
> 1x phonic impact 16.4x (gebruik ik eigenlijk niet meer)
> 1x midiverb3 Alesis (pas gekocht)
> ...



foto's?? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dj-wojcik

> foto's??



ik wou bijna zeggen: "kijk eens op z'n de site" daar had hij wat foto's.
Maar hij heeft een nieuwe site die niet helemaal lekker loopt kwa layout e.d.

----------


## mhsounds

zo, topic weer gevonden...kunnen al die topics over drive-in shows hier weer in.

Hier mijn drive-in waarmee ik draaide in het Kasteel(Sparta stadion)






Duurde lang maar ik heb eindelijk een afrokje gekocht  :Smile:

----------


## rick1993

Waarom 2 computers voor geluid (zover ik kan zien)

----------


## mhsounds

Omdat we met 2 dj's werkte, ik heb liever viritual dj (met controller)
en de andere had liever BPM studio.
Nou was dit mogelijk dus waarom niet. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

